# Driving Talk



## Clayton Taffy

I finally got my new driving whips! 
I went to a tack store in Ulm Germany and found two ultra light driving whips for 19.9 euros each, my guess about $30.00. They were made of carbon fiber with a very nice handle, I had never seen one for that price before. I asked if they would mail them to me and they said no. I bought both hoping that I could carry them on the airplane. 

Well I got to the Delta counter and they said I had to check them. They put them in the oversize luggage, they didn't charge me for them, which was nice. 
They made it safe from Stuttgart, Germany to Atlanta GA, where I picked them up and went through customs. Passed them off to Delta again for the trip to St. Louis. They never showed up, AWOL
Delta looked for them and they were checked on to my plane but were a no show. They were still in Atlanta. Well after tracking them for a couple days, my whips had quite the adventure. From Atlanta they went to Nashville, then to Atlanta again, then to St Louis, with a 5 hour layover, then on the truck for the hour drive to me.
They had quite the trip, I wish I could get their miles added to mine.

Every time they were handled I imagined the tips broken . 
They were not in a box, just taped together tip to end, I didn't even have my name on them, DUH!
They arrived safely just now, and I have a lesson at 12;30. 
Just in time.

I will let you know how good they are, They might be worth it to try and find somewhere to purchase them in Germany and have them shipped. 
I also bought a pair of leather driving reins, I had to, they jumped in my basket.


----------



## Cat

Let us know how you like them and pics! I'm new to driving so interested in the items other people use.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*the tack shop candy store.*

wow thay had a good trip well thay probley went sightseeing lol and came back home with you.
i know the feeling risistance is futile in a tack shop and the money starts to burn a hole in your pocket i know well i was thinking about removeing mine lol.
how did your lesson go and how is pilgrim i bet he is happy your home.
the fiberglass ones are light and well balanced thay are a good wip.
so you also perchased a new set of reins as well were thay black or brown.
it sounds like you have a great set of harness there.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My new whip was great! It weighs 3.1 oz and is 170 cm long. 
My wrist didn't get tired at all. 

I got it from Krämer Pferdesport Online-Shop - Reitsport, Reitbekleidung, Reithosen, Reitjacken, Reitsportartikel it is number 560100-170

made by Fahrpeitsche, It is carbon fiber and it had a tag on it that said, "whip and go"

If anyone is better, than I, at finding something on the internet, let me know please, I would love to buy some more. The website will not ship them.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*ok ill keep an eye out.*

ok ill keep an eye out and let you know.


----------



## greentree

We need to get Peter Tischer to bring these when he comes over!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I really love it, If they had had 10 of them I would have bought all 10.

I need to ask hubby's cousin to send me some, I think we got along well enough to ask a big favor of her. Even though we spoke different languages. It was like playing charades for 12 days.

Greentree I guess you are going to the National drive? 

*Green with envy.*


----------



## Cat

I was hoping to make it to the national drive, if nothing else than to give my mini exposure to a crowd like that, but it doesn't look to be in the cards for us this year.  So my husband and I are planning for next year.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Cat said:


> I was hoping to make it to the national drive, if nothing else than to give my mini exposure to a crowd like that, but it doesn't look to be in the cards for us this year. So my husband and I are planning for next year.


Cat, spring is a good drive too. Shorter and not as many people.


----------



## greentree

Taffy, You are not coming??? 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

No, my good friend and her fancy dressage horse, are coming to ST. Louis for the regionals, and have a really good chance to win at third level. So I don't want to miss it. They are even doing the dancing to music, and have worked so hard. The horse was on deaths door about 4 months ago, had what they thought was a seizure or a brain injury.
Now it is going full steam ahead. The horse was even on the cover of some dressage magazine with the cover story about her.

I will be at the National Drive in the spring come he!! or High water, as my mother would say.

I hope you have a great time with good weather.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am off to a driving and draft auction in Columbia, MO. If I see anything that looks like a super bargain I will post a photo.


----------



## Cat

Taffy Clayton said:


> Cat, spring is a good drive too. Shorter and not as many people.


There is a drive in the Spring? Hosted by the same people or different? Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## greentree

Have fun at the auction! If there is a pair of that Eastern European kind of harness, pick it up for me!! I still have not figured out how to get my hands on one.

Sorry you won't be at the drive.....Marlene is having a party at her new place in Versailles on the night of the "chili dump". 

Cat, the spring drive info is on the National Drive website. Hopefully there will be more people next year.... This year, it seemed like about 7 of us! The entire place was quiet, where as the fall ND last year had Paso Fino Worlds, Dressage regionals, and a Rocky Mountain show ALL at the same time. Usually, there are Saddlebreds there, too.

Nancy


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the info - I'll have to go look it up. I was at the fall of 2010 National Drive - which was really busy as well because they had that CDE going on too!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Nothing but junk at the auction. There was one cart thet looked interesting, but I didnt like the shafts. They came out from the cross bar straight and were too wide at the tips. If my job wasn't in constant limbo, I might have bought it.

There also was one harness I liked and it sold for $90. I thought about some of you on the HF but I didn't want to buy anything without a commitment that someone was going to buy it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Call me crazy!! I just mailed my entry to the CDE in Kansas City.

Ok Pilgrim we have 6 days to get ready.

The weather has broken and it is 60 degrees right now. P and I are going to hit it hard for the next week.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*going to a show.*

tc i wish you and pilgrim good luck.
i was going out with the horses but its been tiping it down.
have a great week.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

michaelvanessa said:


> tc i wish you and pilgrim good luck.
> i was going out with the horses but its been tiping it down.
> have a great week.



Thanks MV. What is *tipping it down*?


----------



## littrella

Good Luck Taffy & Pilgrim!!!!


----------



## littrella

Danee, My son & I had another wonderful day. Hitched up in the wonderful 75 degree weather & drove about a mile today. I really think this long ears of mine was born to drive


----------



## Cat

How cute! I can not wait until I have my donkey trained, but she is only a year so it will have to wait some.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tiping it down.*

its raining very heavy thats a quick abreviation.
its a shought slang turm tiping down i got soaked through.
or have you ever herd of this one its raining cats and dogs.
but there is a funey end to it it left poodles in the middle of the road (puddles).
so i kept them in as i had a evening at a bar after work with some of my frends i work with.
i have left you a picture in what have i found.
but the patriotic horse t shirt i have on spoils it being the colour.
you both have a good time ok and bring home the ribbons.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*littrella*

to littrella is great to see your little donkey settleing in so well you have done an awesome job there and its great to see you both out and about enjoying your selfs.
many thanks for shareing your pictures and both of you have a great day ok.


----------



## greentree

Wellll, my Chance nust be fatter than he has ever been....The day was so gorgeous, and I put him to the single marathon. Only metal carriage he has ever pulled single. Drove a good long time, walked a LOT, went down the road a short way, came back, worked a bit more. His nostrils hardly even flared! 

My shaft loops rubbed the hair OFF!! It just about HAD to be the holdbacks, but now I need to put those annoying protector pads back on . 

Good Luck at the show, TC!! 

MV, I'll take a Standard Poodle, if you find one after the rain!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

greentree said:


> MV, I'll take a Standard Poodle, if you find one after the rain!!
> 
> Nancy


That's Funny!:lol::lol:


----------



## Haley

littrella, I love your little boy! We had a miniature donkey in training this summer, he was a natural at it! Albeit very lazy, heh.

Taffy I believe asked if I'd post some pictures of my mare over here, so here I am! I own a 10yo Paint mare named Sierra who begun driving last year. We only do pleasure driving I'm afraid, I don't think I have the guts do CDE's and the like! Of course there's a reason I ride western pleasure horses. :wink: I've had a lot of fun teaching her to drive. At first I only wanted something new for her to keep her mind thinking, as she's very broke under saddle and didn't want her get bored. She really took to it, much more than we were expecting so we started showing her in the driving too. She really enjoys driving, more than riding I think. =)

The trainer driving her:









And myself:

























And just for fun, one of my favorite photos of her!









I have to say, it's quite interesting how much she's bulked up since she started driving. I knew that it would work different muscles, but I didn't expect her to go up almost two blanket sizes because of it!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Haley, very nice!!

Beautiful girl, Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Cat

Gorgeous! Very striking looking mare - especially in harness.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Haley, I had a mare that looked alot like yours. Even had a spot on her side just behind the girth.
Here we are at the CDE in Kansas City in 1991.


----------



## greentree

Haley, what a beautiful turn out! 

TC, I love your twin mare, too! 


I have to go put those stupid shaft protector pads on my harness and drive Chance today. Good Luck at the CDE, TC!!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Greentree, Thanks. P is doing so well, I am just bursting with pride about him. Not so much he is doing something special. But it is the fact that he is becoming a rock solid driving horse.

Ate you talking about the big hard plastic things that protect the horses ribs?
I asked the lady I bought my marathon harness from if I needed those protector things. She said not till possibly the upper levels of competition. I was glad, I didn't want to have to use them either.
At least you have them and don't have to go out a buy a pair. 

Are you getting that guy ready for the National drive?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I had not heard from Ashleymardigragirl lately, I know she lives in CO, so I gave her an e-mail asking how she is doing in the floods. 
Just checking up on some of our driving friends.
She is doing well and very busy.
This is her reply:


I haven't been on lately because of how busy I've been with a new job and a new house. We've spent an unexpected amount of time fixing stuff and then stuff just keeps on breakin', LOL. I've gotten a new horse to be buds with my filly and I've finished my cart aside from the poly which I have to do this winter because of how dusty it was up here. 

The floods have been crazy, we live at just over 9000ft but, *apparently* they aren't letting anyone up here (NW of fort collins) because of how stuffed with water the poudre river it. I haven't heard anything about it because at work we've been knocked out of internet for days and I haven't got any television at my house. Also, since all of the rain and we haven't gotten settled in enough to have finished the pasture fencing and "barn" we spent a crazy amount of time changing blankets, checking on, and feeding the horses. 

When I was in boulder at my dads visiting him on Wednesday we heard flood sirens so we waited a bit before we headed home (we left at 11pm) and didn't get home until 3am. It was terrible apparently the HWY we took later that night had collapsed and almost severed a huge gas line were it not for a truck somehow getting wedged underneath it

Thankfully, we live fairly high above the metro so most of our water just ran downhill. Strangely (for me anyways) was the amount of thick fog we got up here. My driveway is about 50 yards from my front door and the horses usually hang out right next to the garage, especially when they hear the door open; we couldn't see the garage for like two its it was so densely covered with fog combined with a torrential down pour LOL. 

*Hope to see you back soon Ashley, looking forward to updates on your girl, and the cart!*


----------



## greentree

Thanks, TC!! I had been wondering how she was doing!

I am getting Chance ready for the ND.... I am taking the pair, but DH was out of town, and I was leary about hitching them up with no help. I AM getting old!! 

I put those annoying shaft things on. Having them on requires undoing BOTH sides if the overgirth, and wrapping the tug straps around the shaft loop, and I usually drop the stupid shaft on my foot once a week when I do this.... I am whining, yes!!

I should just dig out the Meadowbrook, that was easy!

Chance had been near perfect when I drove him and scraped the hair off his sides, but yesterday we hitched the pair, and his attitude was off. When I finally got mad and yelled at him, he straightened right out. He is a funny animal. Thank goodness he is a gelding! a mare with this attitude would be DISASTER!

Good luck at the CDE!!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Who is your pair?
I cannot wait to see photos of the ND.
A whole bunch of people are going from St Louis. I wish I was going with.

I am getting excited about the CDE. I leave in the AM tomorrow.
MY dressage is at 1:40 on Sat and cones at 2:00. For once I get to sleep in, HA HA.
I have been taking a ton of lessons, (at a Morgan Show barn, of all places) Who would of thought. But I have learned so much. The instructor that I have been working with, is even going to be my navigator on the marathon.
She is amazing, I told her that under stress I cannot tell right from left. Well she put red electric tape on my right saddle turret and white tape on my left turret.
This way when she is navigating she can just say red or white.
I do need to take the tape off for dressage though.


----------



## greentree

My "pair" is that gelding, Chance, 3/4 Arab out of my 1/2 Arab, 1/2 paint endurance mare, and his niece Gavotte, 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Schwarzwalder. When Chance is relaxed, they go pretty well together. 

I would have Gavotte's full sister paired if I could get motivated to get the next one going. I did put the harness on her yesterday, then got distracted and did not work her. She is pulling chains, but not to the tires yet. 

You are SO lucky to have found the Morgan barn trainer!!! Pilgrim isn't in a shoeing package, is he?? 

Marathon is my least favorite part of the CDE!! Anymore, I have such a horrible memory, so I wear myself OUT walking the hazards! That's a GREAT idea about the tape!!!!

Have a great show!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Donkey Lovers get this. 
This is great!

Donkey qualifies for driving finals at Addington | Horse and Country TV


----------



## littrella

I big day for all us lovers of long ears!!! GO TEAM DONKEY!!


----------



## littrella

just a quick question, Do all driving showing require the "fancy" dress. I'm very much just a blue jeans & nice shirt type. the dresses & hats are not in my comfort zone


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Having a great time at the show. Pilhrim was a rock star. We shaved 22 points off of our last dressage test, for a score of 58.5, ( in driving the lower the better). We were in second place after dressage.

In cones we had one ball down and no time penalties, which brought us up to first place.

I can not tell you how long it has been since I have been in first place in a CDE. Hopefully no penalties tomorrow on the marathon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Litrella I was walking the cones course with your driving instructor, she spoke very highly of you and long ears. She said you two were a lot of fun. That's one of the best compliments I can think of. I just thought you would like to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am drinking wine and studying the marathon hazzards for tomorrow. Wine and hazzards, is that a good combination?

I guess I will know tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat

Sounds fun and congrats on your success so far. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Ok, so all I had to do on the marathon is not make any mistakes. and I would have first place. :clap:

Simple, Right?

I couldn't have gotten more screwed up if I had tried! 

Since, in training level, time, in individual hazards, is not counted as penalties. all I had to do was just go through all the gates in the right order, with the red on the right, and finish under the overall time allowed.

We are timed as we go through the hazards, but the time is not turned into penalties. This keeps training level from taking chances and going faster than they are ready.

Easy as pie. :think:

Training level teams were to do hazard #1, #2, #3, skip #4, Do #5 and #6, then skip #7. 

Everything was going great, so, we are coming into hazard #6, we call out our competitor number as we get close to the hazard.... BUT.... no one is there taking time??????

Major problem. I enter the "in" gate of the hazard 6 and see that all The timers are getting into the gators and heading up the hill. So i immediately make a hard right and leave the hazard, saying, "What the heck?". :?:

We continue on asking what just happened, My navigator was just as confused as I was. We started second guessing everything, wondering if we were even still on course. We started getting close to hazard #7, and the timers looked as if they were going to time us. BUT on the entery gate it clearly had a red triangle, (intermediate), and a green Triangle, (preliminary) but no white triangle, (training).

So we passed it on by. :think:

We get the the finish, within the window of time allowed. The judge was there asking which hazards we went through, and how many we went through. I knew this was going to be bad! :hide:


----------



## Lilley

What happened?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

So the judge asked if we went through all the gates? Yes,
Did you break any gaits for more than 5 seconds? No
Did you do hazard #6 No
Did you do hazard #7 No
How many hazards did you do? Four


Apparently we were not to do 6 and was to do 7. What a mess.

I explaines that in my exibitors packet, I had maps of #6 and not of # 7.
I also explained about the triangles on the enterance of #7.
He said that corrections were on the bullitin board. You are kidding?

I went to the bulletin board, and there it was, in small print, above one of the maps, training not to do #6. 
But also on the board were maps of all the hazards with check marks at the corners, to show what level did what hazard. 
Six said, training
seven said, no training

What a mess!

The judge said he would look into it.


----------



## Lilley

Well, stuff happens but when you put all that time, effort and cash into an event you want it to go well. If you loose you want to loose because of something you did and not because the officials screwed up. They should have made some announcement about corrections on the bulletin board BEFORE the competition. Do you have an outcome yet?


----------



## greentree

WHAT??? Nobody could be BOTHERED to move a MARKER???? And the timer could not have asked you at the start "did you see the note??" 

I am flabbergasted....and who was the TD??

Nancy


----------



## greentree

Oops.... just went and looked at the Omnibus.....better keep my mouth shut.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*timeing gates and course changes.*

i think thats bad as it should have been anounced and also the wrighting should have been made bolder and also the apropreat markers put on the correct gates.
i lost hart in a driveing class in a village called wheathampsted.
we stood in line and was standing out squareley he was an abserlute angle he never put a foot wroung.
there was a norweagen fordg spelt wroung sorry it pulled the lady handler over it was bucking and broke away twice.
and low and behold it came first.
i was quite anoyed as it had never been driven.
i had a sacastic question which i asked the judge,how many pairs of shafts does that get through in a day.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*event course.*

well i hope the judge changes there minds and awards you with your ribbon taffy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

So, it turned out, all training level teams had some sort of mistake in the marathon. 
So the judges decided, that if a training level team made time in the marathon, they were given no penalties, and no elimination.

*So We got our first place!!*

I wasn't creating drama, well maybe just a little, I wanted to post a photo of my boy and his ribbon. Couldn't figure how, with my new phone, till just now.


----------



## Lilley

congratulations Nice picture too!


----------



## Zexious

Yay, blue ribbon 8D Good job~


----------



## michaelvanessa

*blue ribbon*

congratulations on your first win and your blue ribbon.
the photo looks very nice with a great driveing team your self and pilgrim and not forgeting your navigator.
well ill have to have a bottle of but and raise a toast to both of you well done tc and p.


----------



## Saddlebag

Does anyone know why the show carts are so danged low? The driver is forced to lean to see around the horse as the view straight on is the horse's behind.


----------



## Lilley

We have a Paul Raburn show cart that sits to high you need 2 steps to mount it. You get a bird's eye view of the horse!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Tenakee's second time hooked up to the cart, we went about a mile, which for her is like a journey across the desert. She did very well, some of that "I'm an 19 year old broodmare and you want me to do WHAT now?" Otherwise, she was very willing and calm. If she doesn't understand what you are asking, the worst thing she does is just stop and stand there until you ask her in a way she understands. Next time I'll get the breast-collar harness out, considering it was actually made for what we were doing. Though she does look very pretty in her team harness... So proud of this old mare!


----------



## greentree

Remember I had been saying one of the horses in my pair was not acting right? I found a bump on his tail, just a raised area, not large, that did not seem to bother him when I touched it, so I ignored it. 

He had been so bad one evening last week that I just circled back to the barn and unhitched. So the next day, hitching him up single to see if he was different, as I put the crupper on he leapt forward about a foot, as I had brushed that bump and it popped open. 

So the vet is coming this morning to remove and test it. 

He has been telling me something was wrong, and I have TRIED to listen...he may be a bobtail Arabian after this, lol. 

Nancy


----------



## littrella

Oh no! Hoping all is well, Greentree!


----------



## greentree

Thanks, Littrella! The vet does not to want to biopsy it, and risk making it "angry", and there are major arteries and veins there, plus no loose skin to stitch, so I am going to try the Xxterra, and I will have to try to keep it wrapped, so it does not "eat" any live parts there around his tail, ahem...

The fun parts of horse ownership.

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

greentree said:


> Remember I had been saying one of the horses in my pair was not acting right? I found a bump on his tail, just a raised area, not large, that did not seem to bother him when I touched it, so I ignored it.
> 
> He had been so bad one evening last week that I just circled back to the barn and unhitched. So the next day, hitching him up single to see if he was different, as I put the crupper on he leapt forward about a foot, as I had brushed that bump and it popped open.
> 
> So the vet is coming this morning to remove and test it.
> 
> He has been telling me something was wrong, and I have TRIED to listen...he may be a bobtail Arabian after this, lol.
> 
> Nancy



Ouch! Do you think it was just an abscess? Was it better after it popped open?


----------



## greentree

No, the size of the lump did not change, and right now it had the appearance of a sarcoid, buuuut, while trying to think positive, I think it is squamous cell. His dam had it when he was born. 

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*fingers crossed for you.*

fingers crossed for you and i hope your horse gets better and that thought of a sircoid flashed through my mind when i pm you.


----------



## Cat

Good luck with your horse. Hope it turns out to be nothing serious - whatever it is.


----------



## greentree

Thanks, y'all! I am also treating one of the fillies for a corneal ulcer, and trying to get things ready for our friends from Texas stopping on their way to the National Drive, and us to GO to the ND, honestly, I am too paralyzed to do anything. I turned him out. If the Xxterra doesn't work when I get back, I have to put him down, but I figured it was better to wait, than start and then stop for a week.

Here is a picture from yesterday of Gavotte. I am taking her single to the ND. she went last year, I think.

ETA: the picture is not sideways!! That is really how things look here in KY!!


----------



## Lilley

> ETA: the picture is not sideways!! That is really how things look here in KY!!


lol I knew KY is hilly but wow!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*problems.*

hiya nancy i hope every thing is ok and i hope your horses are ok to.
i hope the eye problem gets better.
as to the loss of a horse we have them for a long time and they become more than horses in the end.
i hope your well and ok thats all that matters.
i must admit you have answerd a question for me that im siting up right here in england and that the world is round lol judgeing by your picture this side of the pond.
please keep us in the loop ok on how thing are going ok please thank you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*lilley.*

to lilley i thing green trees climbing the walls lol with that picture.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

if there is any thing you need i know im across the pond just ask ok michael.


----------



## greentree

You are so kind, MV, thank you. Strangly enough, some friends are here from Texas. Her Haflinger had a tumor come up on his hind leg, they pulled a biopsy, and as soon as they did, it blew up. She put him down before the biopsy results came back. 

When I get back, I am going to use the bloodroot, and if it does not work immediately, I will put him down. 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am so sorry Greentree. I hate that this is happening to you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

i hope that things will work out ok and that you can carry on driveing him.
my thoughts are the same as taffy clayton.
i have a frend here she has a flea bitten gray arab her name is cleo and she is 20 years old.
she was upset the other night and i left the horse forum and headed on over and cleo was very lame.
i think in my hart that cleo has had her time i dont like to say this but think its kind to do so.
she is going to have the vet out again and i have some bute for her.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

to greentree keep us in the loop ok on how things are going ok.
michael.


----------



## greentree

This is what I have been doing for the past week.... Driving around Kentucy Horse Park. We had a GREAT time!! About 12 driving friends from Texas came up, so we sat around a campfire in a large group every evening. 

The KHP was much quieter this year than last. We still had the Kentucky Mountain Horses, and the Dressage people, who called and complained daily that our carriages were spooking their horses. We were ON THE ROAD......they were in a warm-up ring. No Pasos, no Saddlebreds.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Love it!! So glad you had a great time, next year I am going.

How is your horse with the tumor doing?


----------



## Cat

Thanks for sharing the pic! If all goes well I will be there next year - even if it is just for Friday - Sunday. Our minis should be ready by then and it should be a great experience for all of us.


----------



## greentree

Tc, the bump did not grow at all while I was gone, and I am starting to think doing nothing is the best course. If I make this thing mad, then I have to put him down. I will NOT amputate his tail. 

I met an aquaitance of yours at ND. She drives a Fox Trotter. 

How did your friend do at her dressage show?

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My friend's horse did great!
She won both of her freestyle classes, qualifying her for the regionals next year, and she got sixth in her third level dressage test in the regional show. She didn't qualify for the nationals this year by .5 point. But she did find out that places 1-5 were won by 4th level horses that dropped down to third level for this show.
All in all they were pleased. Her trainer and two of the trainers horses qualified to go to the nationals in KY.

I hope my friend, (initials L.S., I think) Spoke highly of me.

I am with you keeping a low intervention on the tail is a good idea.


----------



## greentree

Yes, LOL!! Correct friend, and she did! I liked her a lot. 

I am so glad your dressage friend did well at her show! I had an aquaintance whose trainer showed her mare at Nationals in GP, then the next time I saw her, she was showing her in Training!! There ought to be a law, lol.

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is an interesting video to watch, The streets of San Francisco in 1905.

Frey Carriage Company - Catalog: 1905 Market Street in San Francisco - Air - La Femme D'Argent


Actually all of these are very fun to watch.

http://www.colonialcarriage.com/category.cfm?id=189&title=FCC Video Favorites


----------



## Cat

Interesting video! It looks more crowded than I expected. Very neat though.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Good buy, I think, if anyone is interested.

Brass Saddle Chimes for harness. Good starting price, I love mine.


Brass Saddle Chime Bells | eBay


----------



## Clayton Taffy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


MV, I hope you are having a great time on your holiday!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## greentree

Well, DH and I had a most lovely Saturday! We got to experience the drop-dead gorgeous Gayla Driving Center for the first time. 

I took Gavotte, who has been in the barn since returning from the ND, still babysitting her sister. What a pony. Brush her off, throw her in the trailer, take her to a new place where it is even colder than home, and the wind is howling. I lunged her for about 5 minutes, she just jogged around, so we hitched up and went on our scavenger hunt!

DB did a pretty clever scavenger hunt by placing things out on the course that did not belong. We missed two, but we saw one of them, and thought it was part of the irrigation, and the other because we were enthralled by the way the dressage letters were done on the arena, lol! We came in second.

She planned a lovely pot luck dinner, complete with pumpkin carving contest. Dh and I were not going do a pumpkin, but the other man at the table suggested we all get together and do one, so I drew the design, he and DH carved it, and we WON!!!

I will post pictures when DH sends them to me!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Greentree, glad you had a good time at Gayla. I have only been once, but really liked it. I hope to go again in the spring.

GT, How is your horse?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV. are you back yet? I am missing you! My overseas BF. :lol:

It is finally getting cold enough here to wear the driving apron you gave me.
Thank you Ashley for sending it on to me.

I am wearing the apron this weekend. When P and I go on a 12 mile carriage drive in Bourbon Mo. Temp is going to be cloudy and 50, so perfect for a wool apron. I will post photos.


----------



## greentree

Well, that sounds like FUN!!! Where is Bourbon? 

Chance is doing good, the bump healed, and now is VERY slight, so when the ground dries up a bit (had a storm last night), I am going to hitch him up and see if it is still affecting him. He does not react when I rub on it now.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*over seas bf.*

hiya im back and got lots of pictures.








































hiya i have missed you to and hope your all well and glad your useing the apron.


----------



## clairegillies

I love the beach!! lovely photographs.


----------



## greentree

MV, you MUST send the source for your pink jacket!!! please. thank you.

Wow, that looks like a wonderful ride!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV, your photos are great! It looks like a good time was had by all. On my bucket list is riding on the beach. How was the new trailer?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I got a few photos off of my phone from the CDE in Kansas City.

They are walking the dressage test in the morning. The venue was MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## Zexious

^What a lovely arena! Did you get any pics of the competition?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Why yes! I think I am going to purchase the first photo.
P looks pretty good in it. The second photo I don't know yet.

I have bought a new hat already, the one I am wearing is goofy looking.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Here they are.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pink rideing coat.*



greentree said:


> MV, you MUST send the source for your pink jacket!!! please. thank you.
> 
> Wow, that looks like a wonderful ride!
> 
> Nancy


hiya nancy ill also pm you as well.
you can also get carrage banners as well to put on the back of your carrage please pass slow and wide for car truck users and gives you that extra visabuilaty on the road.
the coat is by equisafty look on ebay www.ebay.co.uk item number 121202388905.
if you look there there is loads to choose from.
many thanks yours michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*dressage.*

taffy the pictures are great and thank you for shareing them to and it looks like you and pilgrim have had a great day there.
my vacation went fine had a good trip i took my time on the road the horses travled well.
the car has a small 4 pot engine boy did the horses weigh some i knew thay were on the back on the hills had to treat the car like one of our old locomotives but it did great.
i had a busmans holiday in doing fenceing fixing the electric energiser and electric fence as well and also lighting as well.
the rideing there was great i did not drive but took tricky for a walk to the beach were we eat some chips (french frys).
i have found a great pair of long boots by toggi thay dont leak water i went in the sea with them and thay get a great thumbs up.
i had a slight problem quincy set about tricky in the feild shelter and tricky got pinned to the groung i rushed in and a pair of hoofs made a big indentation in the kick board that was the feild shelter that i transported the other week.
trickys fine a little shook up thay both had a hay net and the big horse before we got him had to fight for food thats were the problem lies there.
well i made sure i had lots of food wine and also stake and mushrooms as well and there are some abandoned railroad tracks which are made in to bridle paths so you can go for miles with out useing the roads.
tricky enjoyed the sea splashing around and roleing in the sand i love him for that ill have to drive tricky next time.
we rode out about 1 1/4 miles out to sea and it was out another mile so we made a cut off point to go back on and we did.
there was a channle of water were we went in and that was great.
i know the pink its great lol.
the nights got a bit cold but i was warm as toast and started fenceing at 7am so it was paramount to do as i took quincy out of the feild and tricky took the fence following lol had to put it up went to the agri supplys got new gate handles and lead out wire and an earth stake from the electrical store and drove it 3 feet into the ground.
the trailer catches the wind a little but its a ok and we were at a speed some times at 60mph on the open road.
i had a few idiots overtakeing and cuting in i had one 2 foot away from my hood i was waiting for the crash.
another car tryed to undartake the trailer and i nearley pinned it between the crash barrier and the trailer thank goodness i spotted her i went mad at her.
but the trailer was a success and i love it.
to every body who has asked thank you and thank you for reading.
tc my overseas girlfrend your welcome any time and thank you i was honord by your words.
like my adopted fammaly were i went on holiday i would say your like a sister and there is a lot of people on her to that i think of as well more than frends.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*holiday*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*picture.*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*photos.*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hoilday.*



Taffy Clayton said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> MV, I hope you are having a great time on your holiday!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


 yay i am and your haveing a great time with pilgrim in the dressage arena.
go taffy and pilgrim get them ribbons for first place.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driveing apron.*



Taffy Clayton said:


> MV. are you back yet? I am missing you! My overseas BF. :lol:
> 
> It is finally getting cold enough here to wear the driving apron you gave me.
> Thank you Ashley for sending it on to me.
> 
> I am wearing the apron this weekend. When P and I go on a 12 mile carriage drive in Bourbon Mo. Temp is going to be cloudy and 50, so perfect for a wool apron. I will post photos.


 its geting colder now and i think pilgrim would like a rug like that to so you both will be worm and cosy to.
it should keep you warm and send me some pictures so i can save them and my frend may you have a warm winter drives with pilgrim.


----------



## Zexious

Michaelvanessa--I love your photos! I am absolutely smitten with your horses! xD


----------



## michaelvanessa

*thankyou.*

zexious thankyou for your kind coments.
many thanks michael.


----------



## Zexious

Of course! They are so sweet! I call it like I see it


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horses*

many thanks for your kind comments.
the jumping pictures were mia and pebbles halloween show thay did a few rounds of jumping.
the ponys there are tricky and stanley both welsh sec a. and pebbles she is a welsh sec b.
then quizz he is the black and white colourd.
then crystle she is the brown and white colourd.
and quincy a blagland cob (red).
pebbles is going to be broken to drive.
and crystle is back home with us so mia can do jumping shows with her.
i found out that quincy jumps to so i might have a dabble lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy clayton*

i have been back to the sea again and and back to my frends me and nancy travled by bus and train and a frend sarah is looking after tricky and quincy so we had a good 2 days travleing about and slept over.
and did a bit of work for her before we came home.
just arrived now.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

For The Canadian drivers, I found a few facebook groups you might be interested in.

*Carriage driving in Canada*

*Central Ontario Pleasure Driving Association -COPDA*

*TRI-COUNTY CARRIAGE*

*ONTARIO COMBINED DRIVING ASSOCIATION*


----------



## smartsquared

Here's a link to a guy in the US that makes ultralight graphite whips. I have a shorter one for single driving and a longer one for team driving and love them both. They're very well balanced and really lightweight. About $60 for a standard length. Here's the website:

 www.ultralitewhips.com - Home


----------



## Clayton Taffy

smartsquared said:


> Here's a link to a guy in the US that makes ultralight graphite whips. I have a shorter one for single driving and a longer one for team driving and love them both. They're very well balanced and really lightweight. About $60 for a standard length. Here's the website:
> 
> *www.ultralitewhips.com - Home




Great! Thanks, I don't use the two I brought home from Germany Because I am afraid I will break one. Silly I know. Like not wearing your new boots because you might scuff them.

Now I can get another whip so I can use the ones I have. Ridiculous!


----------



## clairegillies

a few years ago I bought a nice little driving whip for my friend off ebay, it cost about £20 including postage.... although so cheap it was so nice I wish I had thought to buy a couple more at the time.


----------



## Saranda

Hi, all, may I join?  My horse is of a national carriage breed (Latvian Harness horse, also called Latvian Warblood, light draft type), 7yo, with a talent and passion in the basics of driving, but I am yet to hitch him to a sleigh or a cart. I was hoping to get a cart this summer, however, my plans failed, but I am now waiting for a sleigh to be delivered. Other than that, he is great at ground driving and has pulled different contraptions with ease, so I am really looking forwards to be driving for real! I will be using an oldschool Eastern European type of harness and am gathering all the tack piece by piece. Now just for the sleigh - and some snow! - to arrive.

Meanwhile, here's his wooly bum while ground driving in trails. Also, we do everything bitless.


----------



## greentree

Absolutely, Welcome!!!

I am still looking for that Eastern European pair harness for my carriage with the high pole!

you will really enjoy the sleigh! We tried to get one of ours restored, but the man said it could take him TWO YEARS!!! I would forget where it WAS in two years!!

Nancy


----------



## Cat

I wish I could use a sleigh, but we don't get enough snow around here.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for the warm welcoming!  Nancy, you are thinking of this kind of harness, right? - 










That's my preference as well, and also most drivers around here use this harness, except for those who do driving professionally and compete. However, driving in Latvia is still not popular enough and only over the last few years there has been some development. Mostly it's because it's quite expensive to get all the equipment, especially, if you want a nice, new cart/sleigh, and our economy is honestly not that great - not everyone can afford it. I'm getting everything second hand as well.


----------



## greentree

Oh my gosh, Saranda, thank you for that great close-up picture!! They do not use traces....the collar is attached to the hoop, then to the shafts....am I seeing that correctly?

Would you happen to have a picture of a pair hitched this way?

I am not so sure my Arabians are going to go for a wooden collar, though, lol!

Thanks again!

Nancy


----------



## Saranda

We use traces if backing up or going down a hill is expected, but we don't really need them in simple everyday situations. I, for instance, do have traces, but I know I won't be using them functionally, because I would be driving over a very flat terrain - dirt and paved roads mainly. For me, they mostly are for looks.  Yes, the collar is attached to the hoop via a small leather buckle at the top of the collar going through a metal ring at the top of the hoop, and then to the straight shafts. The shafts have little dents in them where the leathers of the collar go over, so that they stay in place better. 

The collar is cushioned with fabric and wool, or with leather and wool, but it is quite heavy, indeed - though not as heavy if it is made for a smaller horse. I deal with the larger breeds and sometimes feel crushed when carrying a larger collar.  

Not really a closeup, but here's the same setup from behind:









Front:










More:


----------



## Saranda

I can't seem to find a useful picture of a double harness, but I'll look some more.

Meanwhile, you might find of use these videos. They are all in Latvian, so I'm afraid you won't understand them, but they show the parts of an Eastern European harness and how to properly hitch a horse up in one.

GANI.LV video
GANI.LV video

And here's another closeup, although the collar has slipped too high on the horses' throat - my guess is that it is vertically too big for the horse -


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Last month we went to go look at a wagon my father found on CL. Nice wagon, with working brakes and for the price it was for sale we would have never been able to build one [as we had otherwise planned]. The guy was injured and was selling all his horses and horse paraphernalia. Which I hate to see anyone have to give up what they love, but it provided a great opportunity for us to have a usable wagon. We loved it, but didn't have the money for it at that time. He showed us his other carts, and in this process I heard a loud bray from a point where I could not see.

Well, of course, I asked if I could see the donkey. :lol:

He was a cute one, and was tied out to a brush hog with a chicken coop for a shelter and a pyramid of round bales which he carved into at will. The guy told us he was for sale, and told us how his son used to drive him. From there I was just like; driving donkey OH BOY! Long story short, I told myself if he drove half-way decent that I was bringing him home. Next day we came out, hooked him to the cart, and everything was groovy. Their were some skills to be desired, but I was bringing home a project just like everything else. 

So here is my driving donkey, Franklin. (Formerly known as Donkey. :wink He is a very good boy. In the few times I have driven him he impressed me. He was a bit rusty, but has improved with practice. I even remodeled his cart, which was worn out and ghastly. So, lest I make you wait, here is Franklin.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Oh my gosh!!!! He is darling!!! What a find.
Lucky you and lucky him!


----------



## clairegillies

little donkey looks fabulous!!


----------



## Zexious

Franklin and I are buddies! /IJustMadeThatUp. How adorable <3


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I've always really wanted a donkey to drive, and knew it would happen someday but I would probably train it myself. But I am so glad Franklin is my donk, he is a very good boy. I don't think the people who sold him knew how much love he'd get. But he's got it good here. I'm glad I just didn't end up with any donkey. I think he is my soul donkey! Never have we just picked up an animal like that; I truly think it was meant to be.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Your soul donkey! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I love it!

Franklin now knows what it is like to win the lottery.

What a good, quiet boy, when is the last time he was driven?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

They said the last time they remembered was five or so years ago. So it has been a bit, but he retained it well. Now things much be more comfortable for him, too. The cart they had was real heavy in the shafts, and they drove him in a 5 1/2 tomb thumb with no curb chain. We fixed the cart up, and got him a snaffle that fits him and he works well in it. He also drives in an open bridle, which is new to me. But he just works that way, so I dont change it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Today is my absolute favorite day of the year!!!

It only gets better from here, Yippee!!


----------



## greentree

One minute at a time!!!!! Sometimes 2......

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*Where are you Michaelvanessa?*

Haven't heard from you for a while.
I sure hope you and Quincy and Tricky are all fat, Sassy and well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Merry Christmas to everyone.
A special good wish to my driving friends.

And to MV where ever you are!


----------



## littrella

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!! Happy, happy, happy girl here! Me & my *** will be back on the road soon!!!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

woot woot!!! nice wheels!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Sweet wheels!

My Christmas present was getting to see Bern Franklin in front of my eyes 5 times. Big contribution to my Comfy Fit harness fund.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I got a contribution to my trailer fund!!!
I am crunching some numbers first thing in the AM. Hopefully it is getting real close, as I hardly have anything left to sell.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Those are a fine set of wheels!


----------



## Zexious

littrella--Congrats! 8D


----------



## Cat

I tried to teach my husband how to ground drive the other day with his mini who has been doing great. I found out very quickly that its a good thing I never aspired to be a trainer - I just don't have the patience. 

Though I did get to try on her new harness. Had to have it custom made because even though she is a bit taller than my other mini, she is a much finer build and the normal size mini harness would have been too big. It fit perfect with a little extra room for growth (she is going on 3).


----------



## PonioUK

Would you say there's any chance of breaking a pony who is partially sighted/blind in one eye to drive or would it be a no go? Genuine Question - Not just being an idiot


----------



## jimmy

that would ent be a detriment to the pony driving,I know a feller that has driven a mare for the last ten years and she,s had a lamp out since being a foal


----------



## PonioUK

jimmy said:


> that would ent be a detriment to the pony driving,I know a feller that has driven a mare for the last ten years and she,s had a lamp out since being a foal


Oh that's exciting news. I was convinced that it'd be a straight 'no'. Brilliant.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I think I know people that drive a one eyed horse.
I would be sure to get the basic training done really well, then you should be okay.


----------



## clairegillies

i have not driven but certainly have ridden a one eyed pony with no problems, she went out on the road and did small jumps with no problems. 
if all the training is done with care and not rushed at all the pony should be fine.


----------



## PonioUK

That's fantastic news. Shouldn't be for a few years yet as we think she's in foal however I am really looking forward to another little project!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*were are we we are here*

were here taffy were ok.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*governess cart*

ashley ill have to dig my one out and take some pictures has yours got lamp holders and a rear lamp bracket.


----------



## PonioUK

michaelvanessa said:


> ashley ill have to dig my one out and take some pictures has yours got lamp holders and a rear lamp bracket.


Oh your horse is absolutely stunning! :shock:
Questions from a novice, Would this be a good buy for a pony who will be new to driving? Baring in mind, I have a year to learn everything so won't be buying anything yet! 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NYLON-DRI..._Driving&var=410219307738&hash=item19e2d0c979


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to poniouk*

hiya i tryed your link to e bay but it did not work.
were in england are you.
may be i can help.


----------



## PonioUK

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya i tryed your link to e bay but it did not work.
> were in england are you.
> may be i can help.


I'm in Yorkshire. I'm just looking around at the moment as like I said, we think she is in foal and I do not wish to start this while she's carrying. It's basically a nylon set? Although, I figure leather is better?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*harness*

leather is better but if she is in foal ground driveing wont hurt her as its pureley educatinal to her.please feel free to look in my albums at my horses.
im in hertford just outside north london.


----------



## PonioUK

michaelvanessa said:


> leather is better but if she is in foal ground driveing wont hurt her as its pureley educatinal to her.please feel free to look in my albums at my horses.
> im in hertford just outside north london.


I see. I shall look at leather then 
I literally have no idea where to start. I have being an avid fan of Barry Hook for many years now and although I spend hours watching his videos, I am still lacking all basic knowledge to driving. What do you recommend to start with?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*well ill be honest i got a book*

well ill be honest i got a book by sally woround breaking a horse to harness thats a great book.
does your horse lunge ?.
and thats the first steps and geting your horse use to your voice and comands as well and lungeing in harness as your horse will get to feel all the parts whilst working on the lunge.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*starting driveing.*

i had a lot of old frends and thay were driversand i decided to do it off of my own back to show them that i can do it my first mare took 6 months and she was my first ever horse i owned that was nearley 34 years ago now.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*her name was snowy.*

her name was snowy and she was a flea bitten gray and she has passed on 23 years now she was a loveley mare.
i also broke in tammy tricky and also my frends ponys as well and a few others on a livery yard were i was.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Michael:

Mine hasn't got the light brackets. I will also be changing some of the hardware out for more time appropriate stuff... LOL, I would love to buy a pair of brass lights but, it will probably have to wait as they are quite pricey!!! 

Man all of this talk on starting horses makes me want to re purpose my flea-bitten grey mustang mare to drive... Her and my cob would make a good team they get on very well but, it would be sort of awkward my fat cow hitched to my mustang lol!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*like you quoted.*

life has no remote controle hitch them up lol.
ashley ill have to take some pictures of my lamps and show you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> Michael:
> 
> Mine hasn't got the light brackets. I will also be changing some of the hardware out for more time appropriate stuff... LOL, I would love to buy a pair of brass lights but, it will probably have to wait as they are quite pricey!!!
> 
> Man all of this talk on starting horses makes me want to re purpose my flea-bitten grey mustang mare to drive... Her and my cob would make a good team they get on very well but, it would be sort of awkward my fat cow hitched to my mustang lol!


 thay would make a beautiful pair i think i have a spare pair of lamp holders some were ill have to have a look for you.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

michaelvanessa said:


> life has no remote controle hitch them up lol.
> ashley ill have to take some pictures of my lamps and show you.


*
bahahahahaha!*

I'd love to purchase some if you have any lying around you could bare to part with!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hitching up.*

i think you should change it to life has no remote control hitch them up and drive them your self.
yea that sounds great.
she was a great mare and got very protective as my eldest brother found out as i was drunk i came home and she was stabled at my place for a week and i gave her a bottle of cider i had one to and placed the empty bottles out of harms way.
well my brother saw that i was not home and decided to feed her there she was standing over me she must have been like that all night bless her she put her ears flat back and atacked him we had a good bond between us she had 28 years of hell but i gave her 8 years of reabilatating love.
till the end of her days i stayed with her till the end.
snowy all ways remberd never forgotten.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

LOL, I changed my signature. 

Hahaha, you had an attack horse!


----------



## PonioUK

michaelvanessa said:


> well ill be honest i got a book by sally woround breaking a horse to harness thats a great book.
> does your horse lunge ?.
> and thats the first steps and geting your horse use to your voice and comands as well and lungeing in harness as your horse will get to feel all the parts whilst working on the lunge.


Haven't started lunging her yet as haven't got a paddock or school to do so


----------



## michaelvanessa

*lungeing*

ok thats ok may be you can laon a paddock or a school.


----------



## PonioUK

michaelvanessa said:


> ok thats ok may be you can laon a paddock or a school.


Possibly. Need to start pricing things up!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hireing a school*

sounds good good luck


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

So the polar vortex affected me aaaaalllll the way out in sunny California.

How, sez you?

My Comfy Fit harness is being made by the Amish in Iowa. Subzero temps meant they couldn't work in their warehouse for a few days. So that's a delay. Hopefully by next week, it'll ship out my way. Very excited!


----------



## clairegillies

wow, a photo of your new harness when you get it please, sounds lovely


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

SO EXCITED!!!!!

It's here, it's here. I PROMISE pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am not quite sure what to think of them.

My niece just got these two. She keeps them at my mothers house, Mom finally was horse free after 70 years, and here come these two. 
"Supposedly" one or both drive, :? 
They are cute. Can't get good photos because they will not get more than a foot from you. 

Maybe this summer,if I start ti drive them, I'll be taking lessons from Littrella.


----------



## Zexious

^Now I'm dead. They're SO cute! I'd love a donkey that could drive <3


----------



## Cat

Love the donkeys! Hope to get my mini donkey going this summer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Poor Pilgrim, 
He thought the dam was scary before...















Now, look at it Pilgrim!











I will know this afternoon what he thought of the dam.:wink:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driveing pilgrim*

hiya taffy he looks great there how did you get on driveing him at the dam.
it looks like you both had fun.


----------



## clairegillies

what a lovely picture at the dam, wish I could have been there too!


----------



## littrella

was that a wild fire or a planned burn? We're under a burn ban here. Hoping the thunder stoms that they are calling for tonight actually happen


----------



## Clayton Taffy

littrella said:


> was that a wild fire or a planned burn? We're under a burn ban here. Hoping the thunder stoms that they are calling for tonight actually happen


It was a planned burn. I burned it, so now I can get to the trees to cut them down. We had 6" of rain, it raised the lake about 3 feet. So fire department lifted the "no burn ban".

Pilgrim was a rockstar going over the dam, Did not hesitate one second.


----------



## greentree

Well, I just got off the phone with the lady I sold a colt to, and they had just gotten home from a driving trial...Sunrise Ridge in Texas. He was giving her a hard time, and the vet injected his back, and now they are doing great!!

She was SO happy, and so am I!! 

I drove Tootsie today, and had a good, but short, drive. I haven't driven her much lately, so I did not want her sore. She was quite relaxed for the howling wind, and all!

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*colt at driveing show*

green tree that sounds like good news indeed.
glad to here your out and about with your horses.
i rode quincy this evening and vacumed them off as thay are sheding at the moment.
and took tricky out for a walk in hand.


----------



## Saddlebag

Taffy, don't cut those bushes in Spring or they will come in twice as thick. I wait until they leaf out then brush Roundup on a few leaves of each plant. The plant takes it to the roots and the plant dies. I have this problem on one side of the driveway. It's easier to spray but I'd rather keep the Roundup on the plant and not have it land on other growth.


----------



## Cat

It looks like we are picking up a new driving pony Friday!

We had a mini we were going to train for my husband's driving pony that we picked up last year that was underweight. Well now that she is at the proper weight and feeling good she is no longer sweet and calm but full of energy and very challenging about some of the simplest things - especially being caught. She's not a bad pony, but I think she will be a bit much for several years for a beginner driver. We finally made the decision to sell her and look for something well trained for my husband.

So last night we went to check out a pony in the next county over. She is about 36-38 inch range and a total sweetheart and seems very well trained. A solid stop and easy to transition through walk-trot, etc. My husband was very comfortable driving her. She is a bay/brown tobiano so very cute too. No papers or anything, but we really don't care about that. We just want something safe, sound, and sane so he can relax and have fun.

I'll post pictures when we get her home.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Cat so happy for you!! I hope she is everything you hope she will be.

Now We are waiting for all the photos!!


----------



## Cat

Thank you! I'm waiting for a call back to find out what time they will be available to go out there. I hate waiting!

I asked my husband to take pics while I was trying her out and this is what they turned out like:










A bit of a tease I guess?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That is a husband for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat

Pics!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Very Cute!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*cats pictures*

hiya cat thay are beautiful like taffy clayton has said may i wish you happy driveing.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to taffy clayton.*

to taffy clayton heres tricky and quincy and also a pony called smudge which belonged to my barn owner i broke her to harness and she is owned by a barn down the track.


















































heres tricky quincy and smudge.


----------



## greentree

We lost a great driver today. Mike McClennan, who drove his home-bred and home trained team at the WEG 2010, died this morning.

I spent many hours helping Mike and Jerry harness, hitch, adjust lines, and cool down and wash horses the year leading up to the event. I rode many miles trying to watch what he did, and hang on for dear life! 

His life is a testament to hard work, and realizing a big dream.

Godspeed, my friend.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*loss of a great frend.*

dear nancy i am sorry to hear you have lost a great frend please except my deepest condolances.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## clairegillies

lovely photographs, thanks for sharing, a husband that at least trys to take a photo is better than one that didn't try at all... lol
michaelvanessa I love the pink harness!!

Nancy I am sorry to hear about your friend, you carry all the knowledge that was learned and that's never going to leave you. x


----------



## michaelvanessa

*claire*



clairegillies said:


> lovely photographs, thanks for sharing, a husband that at least trys to take a photo is better than one that didn't try at all... lol
> michaelvanessa I love the pink harness!!
> 
> Nancy I am sorry to hear about your friend, you carry all the knowledge that was learned and that's never going to leave you. x


many thanks for your kind words claire thank you.


----------



## Cat

Nancy, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Thanks everyone on the compliments on our new pony. She seems to be settling in well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

There is a nice harness for sale on Facebook under CDE and pleasure driving. Name brand. It is in Ontario ,,, Saddlebag, is this one for you?


----------



## greentree

I am posting this here to keep from cluttering up the classifieds, and pull this thread up.....

I have some things for sale:

Lovely russet (brown) harness, with brass hardware. Older, sold to me as a Smuckers, but no markings as such. Cob size. Newer Driving Essentials traces. The originals were too long for my cart. Very good condition. Used only in shows by me, since 2006. $300.00

Meadowbrook cart, used with 15.1 h horse. Restored by me. Medium stained wood, traditional fenders, all metal black POWDERCOAT, not paint, oxblood LEATHER(not vinyl) split seat. rear entry. Won a Reserve National Championship driving it. Includes full wheel and cart covers. $1750.00

Pioneer Forecart, QH size, shafts AND pole, bench AND 2 implement seats, fenders, drum brakes, tires. NEW. Retail OVER $1600....$1200.00

Located in South Central Kentucky


----------



## littrella

Excited to share with my driving friends. I'm going to a Clinic by Robin Groves. I'll only be a spectator but can wait to see how much I can learn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

How exciting!!! Have you been exposed to Combined Driving before? If not, you will be setting up cones and hazards when you get home!!!


----------



## littrella

He he! Maybe I'll be the first person to do a CDE with mini donks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

We had quite a few in Texas. Sally drives them 3 a breast! They are SO cute!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Good video on balancing a two wheeled cart. For you beginners it is well worth a look.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koAXSngrxUI


----------



## Cat

Snooker is currently at the trainers and has completed her first 30 days. Just wanted to share a couple pics. Can't wait until she is ready to come home!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Looking good, Cat! :clap:

More photos, Please.


----------



## Cat

Thanks! She was supposed to stay at the trainers another 30 days but he had me out driving her this past weekend and sent her home. Said at this point she needs mostly miles and I can do it as well as him. Here are a couple pics of me trying her out.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*at the coast.*


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Look at Tricky Go!!

And what a jumper Clancy is! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*heres a few more*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*more pics*









[/attach]


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure.*

i want to say a big thankyou to equus usa.

























taffy clayton thankyou i have got quite a few pictures ill have to resize them as thay wont load up.
i am pushing and gearing up for canter for a cure next year for breast cancer.


----------



## greentree

Yay! Glad this thread is back up and running!

LOVE the pink...you know that!

Those pictures are SO good. Thanks, MV.

I hitched the Mennonite Morgan with the silly Chance, and drove last week, pretty much just a few turns in the arena, then down to the end of the road and back, so 2 miles. JR showed a few colic symptoms, but Banamine fixed him. I hitched them for a few minutes on Sunday, rode Chance yesterday about 6 miles, then hitched them this morning before the rain started. 

We drove all the way to the therapuetic riding center and back, about a 6 mile drive. Chance actually settled in! They were SO awesome. JR is always awesome, Chance has his moments. It was actually a FUN drive!

I got a set of pair lines with the braided hand parts (The braided parts are leather, the rest is Biothane) that the Amish harness man made for me, since I liked the single lines so much. My hands don't go numb as badly.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving*










































































heres a reailer i have given as a birthday present and i decorated it at 10 at night for a suprise for the morning.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving and rideing.*
























































i hope you like the small section of pictures.
the next set will be winning race horse rugs from the usa.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*greentree.*

to greentree it sounds like your haveing fun there.
and its great to hear that you have a new set of reins and that your hands can keep contact of the reins.
i did not know that you also was rideing to.
taffyclayton the utube video about balanceing a cart is great.
i know when i have ballance as the tug buckles make a clicking sound when im in trot.
i find that its most important to have a back band through the driving saddle to be free as to move with the horse to eliminate rubbing of the driving saddle if it was in a fixed position.
and the horse plays his part keeping the shafts in balance so the whole is in equalibriam in balance in the up and down movement with the trap and driver and the horse and shafts.
even in all gates the cart trap should stay levle through out the canter even in tandem the wheeler was in well balance in canter as i was realy leaning in to the corners i wish i had a scurry course set up in the indoor school were i was.
once again thank you taffy clayton for your video and greentree keep driveing.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*raceing memrobilia from the usa*

































































i have 1 more set to resize i hope you like them ridden and driven winners rugs.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Quincy is a Rock star!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse raceing cooler*

















i have got another one here to take pictures of and the one from equus equestrian thay have an awesome service in the usa coolers supplyed from curvon.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*my new girlfrend whos to hot to trot.*









































pink turn out rug from aj tack sales and saddlesquare from bobbi-gee and wild horse colours usa.


----------



## Zexious

^That's one hot lady ;D! xD!!

I'm loving these pictures! I'm so jealous of all the pink!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffyclayton i hope this makes you laugh.*









i had to buy them lol.


----------



## Saranda

Hey, all.

I have a collar from an Eastern European type harness which is too small for my horse. It is a well preserved, good quality piece of tack, meant for working purposes (it would be all leather if it was show tack) and made in Latvia before WW1. It looks like this (it is the collar I own) - 










And it is used in a harness like this - 










I am interested to sell it, however, most harness horses in Latvia are larger than the size of this collar requires (it would be good for a large pony/small cob type) and the drivers here are mostly into breastcollar harnesses. So I was thinking - maybe there is somebody in the USA who would be interested in purchasing such a collar? I could set up an auction in Ebay, for example. What are your thoughts - would there be a market for an antique, yet still useable collar, which could be an interesting addition to a collection or even transformed into a decoration? Is it worth trying?


----------



## greentree

Saranda, I would be interested in it! I still need something to pull my Eastern European cart. My mares wear about an 18" collar, so it would be 43 cm or so. A little bigger may be OK. I need the arched piece, which I suppose is on the shafts. 

I will try to get a picture of the carriage for you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That would be awesome if you two, (Sandra and Greentree) could work it out! What fun.


----------



## Zexious

Saranda, that is awesome looking! :O


----------



## Saranda

Zexious, well, that's how we drive.  Competitive drivers go for more modern equipment, though, but I'm really into the old style. 

greentree, it would really be awesome if my collar could be of use for you! I will post pictures a bit later on how you'll have to measure your horse for us to be completely sure that it would fit him well. 

We call the "arched thing"  a bow. It is connected to the shafts via the white leathers on the collar, and the whole construction together keeps the shafts up and the collar off the horses' throat or withers, balancing it on his neck/shoulders. There also has to be a lifting strap, which is run from one shaft to the other, through a ring on the surcingle (over the horses' back), and fitted quite tight, so that the whole weight of the shafts and the vehicle doesn't go right into the collar, but is distributed all over the harness. 

If you are interested, I could slowly work on getting pictures on all the equipment and how it is used and fitted. I will get my own collar (a much bigger size!) and get back into driving, hopefully, in a week, so that's when I'll be able to start doing that. I don't have a cart, though, so I'll just manage with a pulling weight until the snow comes, and then hitch my boy up to a sleigh.


----------



## GreySorrel

Saranda said:


> Zexious, well, that's how we drive.  Competitive drivers go for more modern equipment, though, but I'm really into the old style.
> 
> greentree, it would really be awesome if my collar could be of use for you! I will post pictures a bit later on how you'll have to measure your horse for us to be completely sure that it would fit him well.
> 
> We call the "arched thing"  a bow. It is connected to the shafts via the white leathers on the collar, and the whole construction together keeps the shafts up and the collar off the horses' throat or withers, balancing it on his neck/shoulders. There also has to be a lifting strap, which is run from one shaft to the other, through a ring on the surcingle (over the horses' back), and fitted quite tight, so that the whole weight of the shafts and the vehicle doesn't go right into the collar, but is distributed all over the harness.
> 
> If you are interested, I could slowly work on getting pictures on all the equipment and how it is used and fitted. I will get my own collar (a much bigger size!) and get back into driving, hopefully, in a week, so that's when I'll be able to start doing that. I don't have a cart, though, so I'll just manage with a pulling weight until the snow comes, and then hitch my boy up to a sleigh.



Sarandra...sometimes the older harness and attachments are the prettiest and so much more functional as well, especially for that time period. 

We got a team harness, all leather, brass dots and hames balls for $200. It was in someones barn that their grt. grandfather used on his draft team and the family didn't want it so I bought it and had it shipped to us. Took it to Pennsylvania to the Amish, they fixed some of the leather and we use it now for re-enactments or even just to pull our restored freight wagon. It is very pretty all shined up too.


----------



## Saranda

This old type of harness we use in Latvia is perfect for heavy pulling, although not restricted to it. It was originally created for working horses, but it is very nice for driving a lighter cart as well, and some people use it in driven dressage up to this day, however, it is not very suitable for the marathon or obstacle cones in higher levels, as it lacks a bit of the mobility that the breastcollar harness has. 

I find it visually very appealing and functional as well, and it is a part of my heritage - and my horses', as he is a very nice example of our national breed, the Latvian Harness horse.

GreySorrel, I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## greentree

I drove today, so I did not get into the carriage shed to get a picture! My carriage is supposed to be from the late 1600's to early 1700's, but I have no idea. Even the experts at the Carriage Journal magazine could not tell the previous owner what it was. I call it CUTE! Perfect for my German girls....IF I can get harnesses! 

Thanks, Saranda !

It was cold for this Texas girl, but felt SO good. The boys were good again, and we went back to the therapeutic riding stable, then a little further. Did a little more trotting than Tuesday. These guys may never do a show, but a CDE will be a walk in the park for them! About 7 miles today.


----------



## GreySorrel

Greentree...would love to see a photo, I love old carriages, buggies and the like, anything that is drive-able. When my best friend and I drove from Nebraska to Montana, we stopped at a place that had a mock old west town...in the sheds and barns, they had old horse drawn mail and school bus wagons, just sitting there rotting!! Got to talking to the owner and told him that those kinds of vehicles are becoming a lost piece of our history, they should be restored and shared, driven, the history shared with the public that his place generates. He smiled and asked if I wanted a job with my team of Percherons....if only! I don't think my husband would of moved out to the middle of nowhere North Dakota for me to do that. 

Can't find any photo's of the harness but here is another one that again, was laying around in someone's barn we got for a great price, it's rather simple in design but very sturdy and functional:


Here is my husband and I's next restoration, if we can find the time, he travels extensively so it is hard to pin him down.


----------



## michaelvanessa

the harness tricky is in i call it my reading set i have had it for 20 years now and its my working set.
i went to the reading carrage sales and i was late the items-lots i wanted to bid on had gone so there was this set and the bidding started and i perchased it for £200.
when i payed for it i could not beleave the state of it.
i had a letter from lea vally saddlery thay had qualified as harness makers and caroline and martin were at the london harness horse parade and was asking if any body wanted harness work done or repaired so i took this pile of rotten old harness and had it compleatley rebuilt i dont know the age of it but i thought i would give them a go.
thay used 90% of the fixtures and buckles and the onley part of the harness thats oridiginal is the blinkers ill have to take a photo of the bridle to day and the throat lash and the crupper and the outerside of the pad the pad driving saddle was compleatley rebuilt i did it in stages as to limit the cost and in the end cost me £800 which was well worth it.
the collar came from margery burrows from canada she set up home over here and was importing collars and this one is adjustable so that complemented the harness.


----------



## michaelvanessa

GreySorrel said:


> Greentree...would love to see a photo, I love old carriages, buggies and the like, anything that is drive-able. When my best friend and I drove from Nebraska to Montana, we stopped at a place that had a mock old west town...in the sheds and barns, they had old horse drawn mail and school bus wagons, just sitting there rotting!! Got to talking to the owner and told him that those kinds of vehicles are becoming a lost piece of our history, they should be restored and shared, driven, the history shared with the public that his place generates. He smiled and asked if I wanted a job with my team of Percherons....if only! I don't think my husband would of moved out to the middle of nowhere North Dakota for me to do that.
> 
> Can't find any photo's of the harness but here is another one that again, was laying around in someone's barn we got for a great price, it's rather simple in design but very sturdy and functional:
> 
> 
> Here is my husband and I's next restoration, if we can find the time, he travels extensively so it is hard to pin him down.


to graysorrel thats a beautiful four wheeler you have there.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky got new shoes yesterday.*









































tricky geting new shoes so im going to have to collect my troting sulky that i had on the beach and drive him.
my farrier is going to shoe him after christmass as he is retireing he is nearley 80 years old and has had both hips replaced and his name is mick o dwire.
he has been shoeing tricky and tammy for the past 15 years as well as my frends horse charley.
heres quincy i have got this last cooler off of ebay from the us.
and taffy heres some pink stable tools for you lol.


----------



## GreySorrel

Michael do you have problems finding a farrier who will do draft horses there where you live? I have had my own farrier for 11 years now and even he is particular with what draft horses he works on...

Maybe when I have a wee bit more time I will do a thread on the restoration work of the freight wagon.


----------



## greentree

MV, you should send me that blue cooler. Please. My girls were supposed to be registered with the performance horse registry, but everyone lost interest in getting it done over here when Jim died, back in 2007 or 2008. 

Where in the WORLD did you find a pink wheelbarrow? And a really nice one, at that?

I need a new brush bag, could you find me a pink one, please?

GreySorrel, what a pretty buggy. I love that tulip seat! It is going to be stunning when it gets spiffed up. It doesn't look like it will take much! 

It was a similar buggy that got our whole driving obsession started. There was one at a little used tractor dealer in a small town, and I called DH to tell him about it. It was close to our anniversary, and he went over a got it for me. When he and our son tried to get it out of the trailer, the box lifted right off the undercarriage. oOPs. 

He googled carriages then, and that connected us with Tom O'Carroll, which was perfect since I didn't know how to drive, nor did I have a horse trained.......the proverbial "cart before the horse" !!!

It turned out that the top on our buggy that looked so cute from the road was actually off a tractor! DH replaced all the wood on the floor with hand-planed oak, and painted it. We have driven it in a few parades.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, I was just going to ask that! Do you just paint everything yourself. I wish all my stuff was pink... and I also wish pink looked good with liver chestnut, but the former would be way easier to do xD

Are driving instructors very easy to find? While I can't ride, I'm wondering if this is something I should pursue...


----------



## michaelvanessa

*in the pink.*

hiya zexious all my pink has been sorced from the uk and the usa and around the world you have a great place in au were thay sell pink bridles the one quincy has got on came from there.
i started off with tammy in memory of vanessa and tammy she was called a blond haired blue eyed babe from clare who gifted her back.
so in vanessas honor i got tammy pink tack.
i set my self a challange to find pink tack for quincy and im all ways looking.
and its remarkable what is out there and what you can find.
im glad you like the pictures.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree.*

to greentree would you like this blue cooler for your horse and also to finnish what has not been finished so to speak and the cooler is the iceing on the cake.
if you want it let me know and ill send it to you i do not want any thing in return or no money at all i think being involved like that and finding something like this cooler that means a lot to some one i think it should be passed on to the right person of who it represents and thats your horse and in deepest respect of the loss of your frend its a fitting chapter to all the work and effort you all put in if you want it please let me know.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*farriers*

hiya greysorrel i have had no problems at all with farriers.
mick who is retireing in january tricky is going to be his last pony.
thay are both suited to each other as tricky stands there for him and does not lean on him.
he use to shoe my frends pony charlie both have passed on now and he started to shoe tricky and tammy tammy has passed on now so tricky is the only one he shoes for me.
he could shoe quincy but i dont want mick geting injerd at his age he has picked his feet up and remarked on how light he is with his feet.
as he has had his hip joints replaced and at 80 years old its time for him to put his anvil on the mantle piece.
he is a great frend and its sad that time has cought him up.
going back to shoeing all sizes thay say a horse is a horse or a pony a pony the price is the same what ever the size.
the other farrier is steve robinson he use to shoe tricky and he is going to shoe him again in the near future.
he has a frend that shoes with him and an aprentice she is a girl who wants to be a farrier and runs an aprentis ship for the registerd farriers.
he to is a great laugh if you was here you would not beleave the storys with me steve and tricky we all go back quite a few years.
he also shoes at the ascot race course as well and he does a few livery yards around local areas he shoes from a shire to a shetland there is no preferances at all.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*heres a few more pictures*









































i hope you like them and i have to get the imbroidery finished so also to transfer pictures to equus.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree. would you like the blue cooler.*

to greentree would you like to have the blue cooler that you like.


----------



## Zexious

Wow, that cooler is gorgeous o.o


----------



## greentree

MV, you are so kind! I do not know how to thank you. 

Xexious, I do not know any driving trainers in CO, but surely there are some. I will ask around.

I called Tom O'Carroll this morning to ask about the pair kicking strap, and he is coming over here to get the big trailer NEXT WEEK! So, he MAY take the feral donkey pair back to Texas! I still cannot believe somebody dumped 3 donkeys at my house....I really would like to get my address off of THAT mailing list, Hahahaha!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

to greentree did you receve my private message about my address and cell number.
your more than welcome any time its a piece of a jigsaw in lifes memorys and what and were you have been and acheaved in the past.
it would be great for you to have it i want you to have it.
nancy i dont want any thing for it im glad i saw it and brought it and shown it to the horse forum.
and im glad it has taken you down memory lane.
and i think it will be an honor to return it to its rightfull place were you had great fun in driveing.
let me know and ill get it ready for dispatch for you ill even go the extra mile for 24 hr delivery ill have to check it out as i did that for a frend in iowa as her mother board went down on her computer and she has not got a lot of money so i brought her one and sent it over in the 24 hour post.
so let me know what you want to do.
yours michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to the young lady driver with pilgrim.*

hiya taffyclayton how is pilgrim and you have not sent any pictures of you driveing apron.
its geting cold and going out driveing and keeping warm is a must.
pictures please lol.
yay im going to be driving on a white christmass lol ill have to find my other one ill supply pictures snap.
and a long quilted coat to match as well lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*text colour test*

hope you liked the pictures


----------



## michaelvanessa

*mailing list*

well i think the problem is the logo donkeys r us.
now the truble is every *** wants to leave them with you lol.
i think its the only time thay get of there asses to give you there asses.


----------



## Zexious

greentree-That'd be awesome !

Are horses very apt to taking to it? I'd have to use my Hunter (probably after I got the basics down on a more seasoned horse)...


----------



## michaelvanessa

*trickys harness.*

the bit on trickys bridle is a valcoate kimblewick he has all ways hadakimble wick under saddleas he is very stroung and he excepts this bit well.
the collar has its hames undone and i ease the collar gentley over my knee.
i then undo trickys head collar and ask him to put his head through the full collar he does.
you put the collar up side down to the narrowest part of the neck the throat and then rotate it so that its the right way up.
the hames are fitted to the collar via the hame straps. undo the hame strap and i only undo the top one and buckle them up on the collar.
the traces are buckled on to the hame straps and coiled up as to stop them draagging on the floor so thay are tidy and out of the way.
the full collar is inployed if you have not got a swingle tree.
as to the breast collaryou adjust the hight with the wither strap (neck strap) and buckle the traces to the trace buckles as discribed in the full collar.
all ways rember to check your collar as if its a new one also check the width and the hight as well as well as your breast collar with a full collar you should be able to pass a hand through between the collar and the neck that you dont pipe the horse or pony cut there air supply).


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driveing harness.*

you then fit your open bridle rideing type if your horse pony is ok being driven in one.
the other option is a set of race blinkers i for got trickys when we was driveing in tandem thay are a very handy pieace of kit to have in the tack box at home ill explain later.
also with the blinkerd bridle make the adjustments for it to be comfort fitting for the horse.
the reins pass through the terrets on the driveing pad and through the terret rings on the full collar hames and bucl up on to the bit.
with the breast collar the reins pass through the ds on the wither (neck strap).
you caneather place your reins in a tidy fasion eather through the saddle terret in loops to keep them out of harms way.
the other way is to slide the keeper back from were the driveing saddle d is were the back strap couples up to the pad in a loop slide the keeper back ans pass the reins through between the back strap and slide the keeper back so as to hold the the reins in place so thay are tidy and out of the way so not to pose a problem when puting to.
the collar has a faulse martingaleto stop the collar rideing upand keeps it in place and is buckled up on the bottom hame strap and it looks like a a small face drop and has a brass horse motive on itand has a buckle to adjust the size to fit the horse or pony.


----------



## greentree

I Did get the PM, thank you! Sorry I did not reply yet! 

Donkeys r us, Hahahaha! You think. I need to take the lighted sign off the gate, lol??
The smaller tame one sees me from across the pasture, and comes RUNNING and braying......DH says that donkey LOVES me. Uh huh.

Got the boys out for a cool, but nice drive yesterday. We increased our distance by about a mile, and added DH's weight, plus the 110 lb Aurora, my Pyrenees, rode the whole way, normally she just rides when we get out on the road with a 55mph speed limit. That was probably double the weight of me and Mary alone. 

I will get back to you Michael! Thank you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*trickys harness continued.*

and the martingale loop passes around the driveing saddle girth slightley to one side as to keep out of the way of the girth loop for the belly band girth.
this is calld a false martingale.
as i have said it helps in keeping the collar in place and stops it sliding along the neck when the horse puts his head down.
the tugs are adjustable on the back bandas to get the cart in balance and i have also adjusted the seat so that minamal contact of weight is on trickys back and that we are in balance piviting in the axel.
with a trap with no adjustment the driver has to balance him self out at to do the same as the adjustment mechenisam.
the real lines of force are via the traces in draft to get the cart in motion when the horse is asked to walk on.
the tugs are independent with the back band and are not fixted to the shafts but act as a shaft carrierand what stops the tugs slideing foward is a tug stop which sticks out from a brass plate to stop the tug comeing off of the end of the shaft.
the traces are attached to the trace hooks or pig tails and are adjusted as the cart has now been offerd to the horse or pony.
the traces also hold the key to another balance of push and pulling motion whilst in draft and an equlibrium must be maintained as to slack the shafts would slide through the tugs and not to poke out beyond the collar as the traces have a slight flexabuilaty and ajusted acordingley if the traces are to tight the oppersit efect of force will happenas the cart will push on the tug stopsand the back band pushed foward and the equal emaginary line on the driveing saddle were the tugs sitso there is the same and service use of the pad for the tugs to use and the saddle protects the horse.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*drivein harness continued.*

and the saddle bearing surface is maintainedand the tugs are in balance with the adjustment between the traces and the breeching useing aposing forces to keep balance equal in draftand slight movement is allowed after adjustment as not to restrict the horse or impead the harness in movement so both horse and harness are in harmoney as to speak.
make sure the tugs dont drop off each side of the driveing saddle as thay will rub and make the horse uncomftable and create sores and also pinch the horses skin as well.
as with its independance the back band can ballance its self as to say the cart was on a slight left hand slope as to speak and to keep the cart in balance the traces pass through the inside of the backband and dont impead the movement of the back band what soever in trot the cart will rise and fall and the buckles of the tugs will make a churping clicking sound as the cart trap floats in balance 
on its axle whilst in draft and the balance is perfect.
the back band girth is adjusted and there is play for movement and done up slighley slack not for geting the back band girth goes through the keeper on the saddle girth so it stops the back band going backwards and forwards.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving harness*

the traces continue on to the trace hooks and pigtails as discribed.
we go back to when we put the driveing saddle on and the girth done up the horse or ponys legs are pulled out as to release any trapped folds of skin in the girth area so the horse pony is comftable in his work.
the back strap is adjusted i use my hand on its side as to allow 4 thingers worth of hight and that its not going to rub were the crupper is if its done to tight also check if there is any tail hair traped between the crupper and the tail as it could be uncomftable for the horse and could start the horse to buck dew to discomfort.
the loin strap passes through the keeper on the back strap and is set equal on the loins and and that the breeching is levle hight on his quaters.
the 4 buckles of the breeching do up on to the loin strap.
the breeching is your break and the horse can hold your weight and the weight of the cart when asking for walk to trot and back to walk and also on hills as well.
the breeching straps twist around the shafts and around the traces and act as a trace carrier as well were the hind quaters are.
the breeching goes through the breeching ds (footman loops) and goes back to the buckle and adjusted acordingley.
going back to the bridle the bridle is adjusted and the blinkers opened up by holding them and gentley opening the feild of front vision and that thay are not impeading the eyes.
and that the fore lock is tidy under the browband and the main tidy under the head pieace as not to apply extra preasure on the poll and the face drop set centrialy on the horses head.
i use eather a kimblewick in an open bridle and a liverpool bit in a blinkerd bridle i use mine on the rear side ring andits called rough cheek.
going back to race blinkers thay are an asset for long lineing (reining) just with a normal roler for lunging as you can also apply a crupper and acustom the horse to his new work and forward his education.
heres a tester for you to try.
if you have a bit ie liverpool bit and place the bar (mouth pieace) on the front just below your knee and do up the curb chain behind your knee and pull back on the rough cheek and then down the 3 slotted rein bar you then can feel the preasure your applying via the reins so to speak.
as you know the curb chain goes under the chin and applyes added preasuer in that way to.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

ok the cooler is yours and has your name on it ok if you want ti imbroided.
and keep me posted and its a great laugh to hear your haveing fun with you new found donkey why dont you break him to harness and sell him to a good home and make some $.
its great to hear your out and about mine are turned out since last night as i went to a 40th birthday party of a frends and had to drive through newmarket race course and the natnial studd as well next time ill take some pictures there are a few good saddlers there and horse supplys.
keep in touch ps the coolers make a great bet throw over as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*harness*

i forgot to mention the traces eather have 2-3 crew holes punched in to them for the traces were the pigtails or trace hooks.
with the crew holes you can apply quick releases and i beleave thay now do them for zilco harness on the breeching and also the tugs.
i had a pair of traces made for quincy with rings on the end and the quick releases fitted there.
i borrowed a four wheeler that we went to the pub for a drink and it had quick release tugs and the problem was rideing out of my own tugs.
taffy clayton i think a role of insulation tape in the spares bag as well as a few zip ties as well and not forgeting the trusty bailing twine.
and a small pair of wire cutters.
ill have to take a picture of my lanps and spares box with candles hoof pick billets and the trusty hole punch.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*if you want it imbroided.*



michaelvanessa said:


> ok the cooler is yours and has your name on it ok if you want it imbroided.
> and keep me posted and its a great laugh to hear your haveing fun with you new found donkey why dont you break him to harness and sell him to a good home and make some $.
> its great to hear your out and about mine are turned out since last night as i went to a 40th birthday party of a frends and had to drive through newmarket race course and the natnial studd as well next time ill take some pictures there are a few good saddlers there and horse supplys.
> keep in touch ps the coolers make a great bed throw over as well.


sorry i ment it imbroided.


----------



## greentree

I do not train donkeys. I don't have any little stuff......AND I have TOO many horses already!! Plus, you should hear this bray ECHO in my barn, which is not TOO far from my house, in the middle of the night, haha!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*sounds fun.*

to greentree your new found frend sounds like fun.
and has a bit of carictor to lol-bol.
bray out loud.
were i am it use to be a deary farm with a large heard then it become a livery yard and my frends dad had a gray donkey called lewis boy would he bray.
he made frends with tricky and thay would groom each other and like the large livery yard and lewis there long gone now about 15-20 years ago.
there are some donkeys in the village and some times you can hear them bray and tricky hollars out i say to him sorry boy its not mr lewis.
and he got excited when he heard a donkey in epping forest so we went to investigate and again i said its not lewis.
tricky loves donkeys.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

i think we will have to buy you a harness for him.
and a small cart.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*what have you been hideing green tree.*

green tree has broke her donkey to harness and got a red ribbon.









taffyclayton i took this picture of greentree after winning the class lol.
greentree and her donkey


----------



## Zexious

^Oh my gosh. That is the cutest thing I have ever seen xD


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to taffyclayton*

hiya ill have to scan the british driveing society magazine i get so you can see it thats were the picture of the lady and the donkey came from lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*saddle pads for zexious*

















































heres all of quincys saddle squares and numnahs.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*dritish driving society test pages.*

















bds magaziene test for taffyclayton.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*british driving society mag.*
































































i have done 10 pages ill do some more tonight.
happy vewing.


----------



## greentree

Y'all send me your positive ENERGY, please!! DH talked with our friend (who is a driving trainer), and he has tentatively agreed to stop here and do a "private clinic", as DH calls it. I have not had a driving lesson in about 8 years! 

He may also take the donkeys, which are HAUNTING me!! You all SAW that page in Mv's post above, right? A pair even showed up on Barry Hook's YouTube.....RUN, Nancy, RUN from the long ears!! And then there is Tom driving a UNICORN, which is what I HAVE!!! Aarrrggggghhhhh! Mine are black, though.


----------



## greentree

Well, I cannot get that YouTube video to link up, but it is called " Cones Course", and it was posted by Smooth8888, so you all can go watch it. Sorry!


----------



## greentree

I need to vent a bit here.....

I was trying to sell my fine harness. DH's boss's daughter rides at a saddlebred stable, and her trainer had expressed interest in it, and my Jerald cart. BOTH are in. NEW condition. So, a few months ago, we took the harness up to him, and he said he had a client that wanted it. Nothing happened. We saw him at the world championship, and he said she wanted it. Then nothing. DH was in their town, and swung by to pick it up. He shook his hand on an agreed price, and we could pick up a check a week later. DH was up for training, and was told the check was in the harness bag, and even though they were out of town, IN CANCUN!!, it would be there. 

DH goes by , the girl in charge says, oh, no, wife told him he COULD NOT buy the harness, so DH picked it up.

I go to look at it this morning......you guessed it....it is used. Not only used, but the HARDWARE HAS BEEN CHANGED! The bits are NOT there! AND the crupper is mis-shapened. The water hook that replaced mine is not EVeN close.

MAD?? Yes I am, and They better not even question it when I ask for damages......this is a $3200 harness that I was letting them have for $1000.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*buyers that are messers.*

nancy that is utterley disgusting i hate people like that.
i compleatley dispise them when thay say thay will buy the harness no quibble but at least pay you the full ammount and that closes the deal so the harness is theres to use.
i can not stand people who take the biscuit im being polite here takeing and changeing and dammaging what is not theres and thay have not payed for it.
i think the asking price should be payed in dammages.
ill tell you this i had my harness made referbished by lea valley saddlery caroline and martin split up and martin moved to scotland.
he introduced me to a company called botterill pickering harness makers.
dont get me wroung he made me some loveley harness parts driveing bridle reins and traces martingales and a few other things.
i decided to have a tandem set made up its the one i have now and he made it its a loveley harness paitent black show harness and i was over joyed with his work.
but the twist is i think he and his wife molly split up i did not know and i payed him for a deposit for a team harness and i gave him my frends harness for repairs.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*part 2 of harness.*

i kept calling him and he would not reply i asked him how he was geting on and he still did not reply.
i finaly got hold of him on the phone and he said i can eather have my money back and the harness or he will make one i thought that was a bit odd the statement he made so i said ok carry on with the harness.
i thought i would be helping a frend out with some work how wroung i was.
in other words he knocked me the £1000 in cash as a lnstallment for matirials for the harness and my frend chris also lost his harness so we had been turned over for 3 harnesses so to speak.
we went to stonley before we had this problem and he all ways had a stall in the equine tradeing event.
my frend said this looks funny has he gone broke he was with another driveing group which was the worshipful saddlerey manafactures that set standards and teach people how to make harness for trade perposes.
so the year had gone by and we saw him at stoneley again.
well i thought i would bring out the dirty washing and start throwing mud in a crowded exabishion hall were this stall of profecinal harness makers were.
i tore in to him and gave him full bore and he did not know were to put him self and i told them to strike him off being a regesterd saddler harness maker and demanded my harnesses and money in front of a hell of a lot of people he came up blank i had a big argument and i was spiting nails at him being polite.
i even went to his house and was going to punch the hell out of him or burn him out i was so mad.
i lost 3 years over this 3 years of my ponys lifes as i had given up 3 years of driving.
i compleatley lost intrest i spent the £2000 pound of the finishing payment.
i brought my frend chris a set of harness the parts that were for repair from a lovley lady harness maker in newmarket and i ended up saveing on the 4 year and got my pair harness.
so i got stuffed by what i called a frend and who i trusted.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

to greentree let me know when you want the cooler and i will send it to you.
hopefully your harness problem will be resolved.
yours michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bds mag continued.*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bds continued*

























this is 3 quaters of the magaziene.


----------



## greentree

DH called the guy and left a message that OBVIOUSLY there was some mistake, the WRONG harness was in my bag!! We will see what he says.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Good comeback, greentree!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*greentrees harness.*

greentree i hope thats all the issues are and i hope you get back what you had in your own bag.
if it was a jenuine mistake ok.
but between you and me it dont seem right.
so you have a harness what you think you have and sell it on and receve all the flack for some one ealese.
greentree i hope it works out and you get your harness back.
and ps give my regards to old long ears.
on the last message as as the new recrute of budwiser said to the clydesdales.
eeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
well a wonderfull idear you could have him in front of your unicorn team wow.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*posative energey*

we send it all greentree posative energey comeing your way.
i think odd balls needed here from kelleys heroes lol all that posative energey and waves you cant go wroung.
all though you said 9 years i beleave you had attended your last driveing clinic.
if you have not attended yeat and you are good luck and have a great time.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving in the mist and the drizzle.*

i wish i had brought my head cam but i did not.
its a bit misty and drizzling on and off so i decided to drive quincy.
i think its been 5 months since i drove him last so i thought id drive him.
i got his exercise 4 wheeler out and the tyres were a little flat so i have a small air compresser in the car and i inflated the tyres.
i gave him some titbits and harnessed him up i then got the cart and put him 2 and made some adjusments to his harness and we set off.
he was realy good we went about 400 yards up the road and i asked him to woah and stand and he did and i fed him some more titbits and we continued on again.
we got to the end of the track and did a right hand turn compleating a 180 degree turn back for home he exicuted it very well and i was very happy so i asked him to woah and stand and i did the same again.
on the way back we came apon 2 horses from the other barn under saddle one is a large duch warmblood.
the thing that made me laugh quincy got on his toes so to speak and went rather large and rounded and got very excitable.
we went passed them and on the way home we had a little bucking fit lol.
i asked him to stop and he did and i rewarded him at the next stoping point that was the entrance to there barn.
and then we made for home whilst out we did a lot of stoping walking and troting exercises.
on the whole i am pleased as he is still green but he has not forgot any thing and im happy that he listens well and also thinks for him self to.
so i got him back to the barn and untacked him and unhiched him and gave him some titbits im more than happy with him and just needs more time puting in to refine him.
i drive out on my own and i need a no nonsence horse pony that i know that he will do what i ask him to do and reward him for his work.
on a whole i have a horse that responds very well i can drive him eather with my voice or with the reins.
and he is so light in the mouth thats the important thing.
next time ill get pictures and share them with you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*greentree*

greentree were are you stop feeding thoes donkeys.
(pictures please)
of you feeding them lol.
we will have to buy you a harness for old long ears and a trap.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving lamps and spares and number holder.*

















































































heres my trap lamps spares case and also my rear lamp as well and also my show number carrier i make my own to match the one on the front of the horse its a lot tidyer that way and i have stencle kits to make them.
i brought the lamps candles with the box in 1994 followed by the spares case.
it holds a hoof pick 1 hame strap knife 2 different splices and a hole punch as well i brought that the same year to.
and the class number carrer a year later.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*trap lamps*

















heres the lamps and the woolen lamp covers the name mv is my own ignitials of my name its funny looking back now about vanessa.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky and my governess cart.*

















this was when we use to do shows.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*waggonett-4 wheeled dog cart.*

















tammys first and last parade at battersea park londom harness horse parade.
vanessa would have been over joyed in what her baby had acheaved both now in loveing memory.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I've been thinking things over lately. Namely that I've been dabbling around for all the time I've owned my Haflinger gelding. I've done trails, I've thrown a dressage saddle on him and pittered around acting like we sort of know what we're doing in dressage. I even did the same with an AP saddle. But I've never felt like we are accomplishing anything meaningful. 

And then I have my ComfyFit driving harness. It cost more than my saddle. I need to use it more. I want a Frey Sprint, want to start saving up for one because I think it'll be more comfortable for us than the easy entry cart I have now. And I need to justify using it (not just maybe once or twice a month or whenever.)

I want to drive full time! He's the bee's knees in a cart, and we seem to connect so much better that way. I'll keep my western saddle around for bumming it on trails off the ranch and on with friends, but from now on our ringwork is solely driving work.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tidy reins through back strap and through terret.*

















heres how i keep my driving reins out of the way nice and tidy eather through in loops through the back strap and held in place with the keeper pushed tite as thay are against the driving saddle and the keeper.
the other way is tidy loops through the terret.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving this evening as the rain has stopped.*
























































this is how i went out for a drive this evening as it was raining on and off so i got a flouresent quatersheet so quincy would not get wet if it decided to rain.
i used nancys trap as i have adjusted it for quincy i took some pictures when driveing but thay were blurd so i deleated them.
so i had my show lamps lit and went out so we did about 3 miles so he had a bit oof exercise.
the back of the quater sheet is also held in place with the fillet string and also the crupper.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*a few more pictures of quincy in our small barn.*

























i thought i would add thease as well.


----------



## Zexious

^My goodness, Quincy looks so dapper! <3


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to zexious*

many thanks glad you like the pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy just before we set off*


----------



## greentree

Today, I switched the geldings in the pair, and adjusted the lines. Chance was SO good! Mary and I did some figures of 8 in the arena, and then went down our road, then out on the cross road about 1 mile. 

Getting braver, I may hook Tootsie up with JR tomorrow. 

CD, I think you should just drive! There is nothing wrong with thinking about that! Driving is harder for me than riding, so I still have to ride. 

MV, I have really enjoyed the latest pictures!


----------



## Zexious

He sure does look good in pink <3 How was the drive?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Doesn't compare to MV and Quincy, but pretty cool!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pictures*

many many thanks for your kind cooment on the pictures i have posted this evening.
i will try to get some better ones probley this weekend as i get to the barn with half hour of daylight to spare.
so work is holding me back a little and so has the weather.
i drive out alone as there is no one ealse here so i act as groom as well as the driver and get off and take pictures as well lol.
so hopefully i will have some better ones in daylight and i can resize them and share them with you.
quincy is doing fine he has been a little bit naughty but i can smooth that out as he is still green and young and i try to spread my self so thinley to get every thing done in a day.
ill have to get my troting sulky back so i can drive tricky as well as he is being left on the shelf slightley.
i had a thought but i laughed to my self what a miss mached pair to drive in tandem lol but i would need people for that and all so a full size tandem leader.


----------



## greentree

MV, that is exactly why I never seem to make progress with the pair....it is just not safe to do by myself! I can hitch them fine and drive, no problem, but one little mis step could kill us all. 

Which reminds me.....

Recommended safety equipment for driving on the road (maybe this should be it's own thread?)

Slow moving vehicle sign - usually required by law

"Big wheel" flag on a stick - increases visibility in hilly areas

Quincy's reflective rug


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffyclaytons posted picture.*

taffyclayton thats a beautiful picture you have posted there.
and the mane and feather is awesome.
and that is a true gypsey cob there with that amount feather.
many thanks for your kind comment.
thankyou.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*ot greentree.*

it and can happen.
tricky was broken in in the streets of tottenham london.
there was a square pen with a sandy surface it was were kids played football.
we use to use it to lunge and let them lose to buck and rear and kept there spirits up and with the bucking out of them thay soon learnt that that was for play and work is work.
i have all ways rewarded for them being good and and thay become so intrested in what your doing it seems that a partnership is forged between horse and human.
what i love is how in tune thay get holering out at you for attention to say im here.
i would walk beside them and build there confedence up as i did with tricky.
he was that badley beaten before we got him there was an awfull amount to repair and get his confedence back in humanaty.
now his a cheeky out going.
i had to laugh but your right and thats being ridden.
i lunged him in a park he took off and i ended up being draged along he would take off and bolt.
once he was out you could see the fear in his eyes.
i had 2 close calls breaking him in to ride.
the first one he took off i had no brakes no stearing we bolted towards a 3 lane one way street we joined the traffic and i gave him a hard pull to the left in to the next street.
my hart was in my mouth and i said to him dont do that again we walked home on that note we bolted for a distance of 1 1/2 miles.
the second time i got bolted again he droped a shoulder and slipped on the cobble road i flew over his head holding the reins and got slung shot in to a granit curb stone and i lost my feeling in my legs i thought i was finnished it felt like a red hot poker and tingleing started in my legs and i got feeling back in them.
i lent on him and hobbled home and another time he bolted and fell on me and i thought i had broke my anckle it was jet black and i could not walk on it for about 2 months.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*flouresent rideing driveing equipment.*

greentree thats a great idear to share knolage and also to protect horse and rider and horse and driver.
with lights banners quatersheets bright tack.
i will have to dig out all mine.
i have pink coats quatersheets rein and nose band covers pink reflective brushing boots and flashing see you lights i also wear a bright led head lamp as well and also a flashing pink tail guard.
i also have a flashing flouresent green bib it flashes red in a v.
also pink jocky skull cover.
i had a flashing tabard from mountain horse it fell apart.
my bannor at the back says please pass slow and wide.
in a white rectangle with a flouresent green rectangle in side the white one with the wrighting in black.
ill have to get it all out and that will give you idears to stay safe on the roads and on the trails as well.
thats why i wear pink in country areas as flouresent green some times blends in with the sorroundings.
greentree its a great idear.


----------



## greentree

I got Tootsie and. JR hitched up this morning. I guess she was telling him as they stood waiting that she had NO intention of pulling that carriage, because he kept pinning his ears and looking at her, and they were not even bridled.

DH came out and headed them for me, and we had a few false starts, but got out of the barn, and a couple of times she would just stop. after a few rounds with her on the outside so she did not have to really pull, she stepped up into the collar and relaxed, so we did a round with her on the inside then back to the outside, and we quit. 

Next time we will do a little more, maybe go down the road.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree.*

hiya it sounds like you had some fun there.
and im glad your pair have settled in to work with no real issues.
the first time i put trick and tammy as a pair thay would try to race against each other.
i would set one back and vise versa i ended up scraching my head it was all new to me i slung my self in the deep end haveing a dabble at driving a pair.
that was with my waggonett and a pole my frend chris when he was alive we had a laugh.
the funny thing thay went as a pair with my voice lunging and the foot falls were even and even though he was faster i would slow him down so thay would work togeather its funny looking back.
i have no pictures of them being a pair but i have them lunging.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*2 being lunged at the same time.*



michaelvanessa said:


> hiya it sounds like you had some fun there.
> and im glad your pair have settled in to work with no real issues.
> the first time i put trick and tammy as a pair thay would try to race against each other.
> i would set one back and vise versa i ended up scraching my head it was all new to me i slung my self in the deep end haveing a dabble at driving a pair.
> that was with my waggonett and a pole my frend chris when he was alive we had a laugh.
> the funny thing thay went as a pair with my voice lunging and the foot falls were even and even though he was faster i would slow him down so thay would work togeather its funny looking back.
> i have no pictures of them being a pair but i have them lunging.
> 
> View attachment 555082
> 
> 
> View attachment 555090
> 
> 
> View attachment 555098
> 
> 
> View attachment 555106
> 
> 
> View attachment 555114


i was holding a lunge wip 2 lunge lines and a camra which takes the old 35 mm film.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Reply to greentrees driving and rideing safty equipment.*

























hiya greentree this is how i ride the tracks here at night.
ill have to do a driveing one to as well so it gives the compleat picture to night driving.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*square cooler*

to greentree may i ask do you want the cooler you saw as i would like to send it to you.
ill put it like this it would be an honor to send and give it to you so you can put a pieace of your history togeather.
please give me an answer please as i will put it in to storage.
it has your name on it and i know how much it means to you and i think it would be quite fiting to go to some one who had enterd that compatition and was promised one and never receved one.
so on behalf of me i would like you to have this cooler in merrit of you entering and or winning your class.
please axcept it and ill send it to you.
many thanks michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I drove my friends mini yesterday, he was a real cutie. 

He is transitioning from the show ring where the owner before my friend was a bit terrified of him, so he has a few issues. Mainly she hung onto his mouth to the point of rearing. So we are working on letting him know that not all contact is bad.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving a mini.*

hiya tc your frends mini looks awesome and it looks cold there i see you have your scarf on as well.
its good to see you have your rideing hat on and he looks as though he is going well.
in a few months he will relax and settle in and he will be fine.
its nice to see you behind the reins as all ways.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*out in the mud and puddles to day on the track.*

































































hiya i went for a drive and it was warm to day and lots of water and mud to contend with quincy was realy good and i found a frend on the track and he took a few pictures with my camra.
i have a carragebanner as well as a railroad freight train flashing tail lamp lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*greentree safty riders equipment.*









































sorry went to up load pictures my laptop has expired rip lap top.
heres pictures from quatersheet to brushing boots to reflective glove bands handy for useing as turn signals.
and a reflective martingale.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quick releases and traces.*

























here we have the quick releases in action with the pig tails trace hooks.
and also the traces coiled up out of the way of the horses feet.
and heres quincys liverpool bit in the roughcheek mode which is very mild the lower down the bar the more preasure and severaty on the poll and the curb chain inflects on the chin.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tugs.*









i am useing tuds for a two wheeler with quincys harness i need to get some tilbury tugs which clamp around the shaft.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tc.*

hiya tc i compleatley for got to ask how is pilgrim if i rember rightley he had a bit of lame ness.
and i think you borrowed a frends horse for a show.
i loved your pictures of your mini adventure thay were awesome.
mind you you looked a little cold there.
i did not take any pictures to day and did not drive as i decided to ride quincy to day for a change and did 6 miles and i walked tricky out in hand.
im going to get trickys sulky back one day in december and my frend had perchased a pony and a cart as well the pony is 13hh and looks like tricky.
so i cant wait to see him.


----------



## michaelvanessa

i have taken a picture of taffyclayton and greentree horseing around.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha what is going on in that picture?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tammys night tack.*

























heres a small seclection of tammys tack.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

How would you like to be driving this pair of Hooligans?


----------



## clairegillies

lovely photos, thank you for sharing. I love the lamps lit up, you know in all the time I drove I don't think I ever did that.. and now I wonder why not!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*wow thats some picture.*

looking closeley eather of them are not blinkerd i think thats were the problem stems from.
and i think thay are stable mates that dont get on at all.
i would wade in there and split them or at least pull on the other reins to part there heads in seperate direction.
and the owner has let them carry on and not even intervean so the dammage to each other and the harness.
a couple of coats would help in the situation to blind fold them and bring this turn out under controle.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*a pair out of controle.*

i also would recomend muzles as well if thay were to start so no bite injerys will occure.
taffy that looks like a good challange if i had time and nouthing ealse to do.
i would soon iron them out and hopefully have a good pair of horses i need to studdy the picture more and get as much imformation as possable on there harnesses ect as i can not see any blinkers.
i had well a bad sernario like this the first time i took quincy and tricky on holiday i gave quincy and tricky there hay and quincy got in to tricky and started biteing him bad then trampled tricky to the ground i waded in and with all my brute force pushed quincy off of tricky.
tricky was still on the ground in the feild shelter and he fired a pair of hinds just missing trickys head and me and hit the ply wood wall.
i got even madder i grabed quincy by the head and luged him out as well as hiting him at in the face but i had to do some thing.
i was worred about tricky the thing was it was hammering down with rain and tricky was scared i flew at quincy in a fit of rage shouting at him dont you ever do that again i stayed out all night soaking wet with tricky as the next morning we split the shelter with plywood to make 2 stables.
my hart was in my mouth.
i had to intervean as trickys my son and i wont let anything or any one hurt him.
the problem stems from quincy as a foal fighting for food.
and he carryed on the trate with tricky thinking tricky was takeing all the food.
i keep my eye on them all the time and in seperate small paddocks whilst on holiday.
but thay share a paddock at home but there is plenty of grass and room.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*found oridginal add for waggonett.*








i have found the oridginal advertestment for my waggonett and the asking price and i put in the price i payed for it at the time.
it came with team bars and also a pole and a pair of shafts.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I just ordered my ComfyFit Eurocollar! I've been driving with the standard curved collar that comes with the full harness, but it sits a little too close to Mitch's windpipe. I thought about getting the deluxe curvy one that looks like the Zilco empathy collar or the Freedom collar but after hearing some rave reviews about the Eurocollar, I splurged!

I've been getting a lot of overtime at work. To stay positive and keep me going for 2 more hours (considering I work 8 hours on my feet already) I've been telling myself "carriage/cart fund" since I'll use the money to upgrade my driving vehicle.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am looking forward to some photos and I really want to see how you like it!

Congratulations!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tammy put to my waggonett dog cart.*

heres a picture i have got out of my frame of me and my frend chris who passed on driving tammy at battersea park.
when i look at it it seems like yesterday all 3 of us enjoyed the days driving.
when i saw the picture i burst out laughing as it looked like stan and ollie hardy
with tammy.
well thats another fine rosett you wone us in to.
i scaned it twice and inharnced one of the pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*so i thought id give this a try.*

im still laughing.


----------



## greentree

That is just hilarious!


----------



## greentree

Here is the photo from the parade last weekend! The boys were just great! We harnessed and hitched at our friend's barn, 2 miles from the parade, drove over, through the parade route backwards, pulled into a lot and waited for everyone lined up to go, then brought up the rear. 

The elves did a lovely job decorating the carriage! They just used whatever ribbon I had in my storage tote.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

thats a beautiful turn out you have there i love the christmass sean you have there and i love your beautiful horses.
many many thanks for shareing the picture the young lady on the left as you look at the picture looks like vanessa when she was younger.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving pony disguised as a reindeer.*

driveing pony disguised as a rein deer makes a rest homes day.


































and here is his pjs to keep him clean over night to attend the rest home.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*lumbour and darn i for got the horn to blow.*



michaelvanessa said:


> heres a picture i have got out of my frame of me and my frend chris who passed on driving tammy at battersea park.
> when i look at it it seems like yesterday all 3 of us enjoyed the days driving.
> when i saw the picture i burst out laughing as it looked like stan and ollie hardy
> with tammy.
> well thats another fine rosett you wone us in to.
> i scaned it twice and inharnced one of the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 563433
> 
> 
> View attachment 563441


i forgot to shout out and blow the horn lumbour.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new pony and how the new hay barn has come on.*

i did a 240 mile round trip to collect trickys sulky from my frends at the coast.
we cought up on a lot of things and she showed me her new driveing pony.
he is a welsh x and is about 13 1 hh and he looks a bit like tricky.
he is pritty stocky and i would like to see him in the shafts.
when she perchased the pony he came with a harness and a 4 wheel bellcrown scurry cart with a pole and team bars to so i think she got a bargon.
the hay barn was constructed shell only when it hammerd down with rain and we got the sides up and part of the front.
i have now seen the finished barn and has round bales stacked in side.
i have left tricky and quincy out over night as i have got back late so ill tend to them in the morning.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Great photos MV and Green tree!

They are great!

That Tricky must be one heck of a pony. Love the photos in the park.

Greentree Your pair look great.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree.*

your parcle has green lights all the way and your cooler will be with you some time tomorrow its on a 24 hour dispatch to you and it will be a fiting tribute to the forfillment of your show.
i am glad that i have found the cooler and its going to the right person.
i just laughed its a globe troter its come from colarado if i rember rightley to me in englang and im sending it to ky in the usa.
boy could that cooler tell a story.
nancy -greentree happy christmass and a happy new year.
from michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## greentree

I do so appreciate the cooler, Michael, I can't thank you enough! 

I will let you know when it gets here!

Gavotte, Adrianna, and Adagio say Merry Christmas!


----------



## hyperkalemic4

Wow! I envy you drivers. I have trained several ponies to drive on small carts and I found out that when they won't they won't One wrecked cart, even after lots of hand driving and pulling.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving*

hiya it takes time and a lot of work.
its best pratice to lunge that installs comands in to your pony and you can put the harness on the pony a bit at a time the important thing is that you work the bucking out of the horse and on the lunge thats the place to do it.
your optimizing controled free time and education all in one the free time is when the indviduals spirit is showing out and when there play time is over thay will let you know and settle in.
and thay will listen to your commands and work in.
thease are the most important parts of the education.
and also i reward for good work with horse treats and it imbosses a good working relation between me and tricky so to speak he would bolt of in canter on a 20 meter circle and id let him buck and play and wear him self out and get rid of all the excess energy he has.
then he will come down and work and start to listen.
i all ways leave class on a good note never a bad one.
i also use a lunge wip i crack it some times the visual afect it has is enough.
i then ground drive and interval train walk trot and woah and stand.
when i am happy with the way the pony is going i will put them to and long rein beside themi would go for about 200 yards and leave it on a good note.
and interval school like that and drum in the comands and dont for get to reward.
what you put in is what you get out.
on the note of puting to just hop on gentley the pony wont notice the extra weight and and drive the pony for about 200 yards and stop leave it on a good note and prase and reward and he will think about what he has done whilst over night in his stable.
and just build up on that.
and you should have a perfect pony-horse and slowley draw away from giveing titbits.
but thay are a handy tool if used right as you can see tricky in a front room in a nurseing home with 50-60 people in side and he was on his best behaviour.
his own behaviour he is useing the tools that i have shown him and given him to his best abilatys he is a remarkable indavidual.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Well, I got overtime at work again. We know the drill, say it with me boys and girls. 

"Cart fund!"
"Cart fund!"
"Cart fund!"

At this rate, I'll be able to upgrade to a new driving vehicle from my rattly easy entry in the not-so-distant-future


----------



## michaelvanessa

*cart found.*

yeay thats great youll have to empty the saveings jar i hope you get the cart your after so you can go out driving good luck on your new perchase.
sounds great.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*cooler*



greentree said:


> I do so appreciate the cooler, Michael, I can't thank you enough!
> 
> I will let you know when it gets here!
> 
> Gavotte, Adrianna, and Adagio say Merry Christmas!


its in your sorting depot and it will be there soon at 2114 hours if i rember rightley so its will be home soon.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

michaelvanessa said:


> yeay thats great youll have to empty the saveings jar i hope you get the cart your after so you can go out driving good luck on your new perchase.
> sounds great.


Sure thing. I'll,probably be picking y'all's brains about what I want to/ought to be looking for. I have ideas what I like, but my ideas are starting to get grander the more I look on the internet at what's out there for carts and such.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Cart Fund!

Whoop Whoop!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to californiadreaming*

to californiadreaming the internet is is your oyster with loads of tempting carts.
youll find the right one i know your iching to buy and get hitched up asap.
an old saying with our thoughts we make the world and your world will come true.
so save thoes odd pennys in a jar and you will have a suprise in how much you have.
i have sorted a bag ill have to show a picture in coins £207 under my coffie table lol.


----------



## greentree

MV, The cooler is back across that pond!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*globe troting cooler.*

i am over the moon that it has arrived to you i am so happy that it has come home to you.
you have acheaved so much in that class and not to end up with a cooler in that class its also a fiting tribute to your frend who has passed on to and boy if that cooler could talk it would tell a story.
im glad i found it on ebay im gald i payed a silly amount for it and im over joyed it has come home to the usa to a great frend who deserves what she did not get.
on behalf of a frend in england happy christmass nancy and fammaly.
and heres to the old times and the new and celabrate the late coming of this prize cooler that should go with the ribbons you have wone.
nancy happy christmass.
as hanable smith would say i love it when a plan comes togeather the a team.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Ha, MV. I think my eyes are bigger than my wallet. I'm looking at carriages I have no business looking at. 

I've been saving my pocket change in a little pony piggy bank that I take to the change sorting machine every couple of weeks and put that into my savings. Overtime pay is time and a half and that'll help a lot. 

So I guess it ought to put it out there. What should I be looking for in a vehicle? I have an easy entry cart now, I tend to drive alone, we stay in the arena for the most part, but if I can get the right vehicle, we might hit the road. Do I want a 2 wheel cart? Or dare I hooe for a 4 wheel. The Haffies no stranger to vis-a-vis, buggy or wagon as he was driven in a carriage business before I owned him.


----------



## michaelvanessa

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Ha, MV. I think my eyes are bigger than my wallet. I'm looking at carriages I have no business looking at.
> 
> I've been saving my pocket change in a little pony piggy bank that I take to the change sorting machine every couple of weeks and put that into my savings. Overtime pay is time and a half and that'll help a lot.
> 
> So I guess it ought to put it out there. What should I be looking for in a vehicle? I have an easy entry cart now, I tend to drive alone, we stay in the arena for the most part, but if I can get the right vehicle, we might hit the road. Do I want a 2 wheel cart? Or dare I hooe for a 4 wheel. The Haffies no stranger to vis-a-vis, buggy or wagon as he was driven in a carriage business before I owned him.


thats good but woah there get come plastic money bags from the bank as the coin sorter takes a percentage out ill make you laugh i have a coin sorter its a novlety gift out of a store and it counts and sorts the coins out ill take a picture brb.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*greentree and californiadreaming*

to green tree i hand back to you from quincy horse forum changeing the guard.


View attachment 565505


californiadreaming heres £207-$270 i think in coins.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*ill try again i muddled it up greentree*

to greentree changing the guard handing over the cooler on horse forum.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pink atm piggybank.*



michaelvanessa said:


> to green tree i hand back to you from quincy horse forum changeing the guard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 565505
> 
> 
> californiadreaming heres £207-$270 i think in coins.
> 
> View attachment 565521
> 
> 
> View attachment 565529


i for got to take a picture of my pink atm piggy bank lol.


----------



## greentree

I got Chance out and drove single today.....I have been studying the Hardy Zantke, and wanted to drive the pair, but I was home by myself, so I played it safe....the horse was good! There may be hope for his life, yet. He is my problem child, which is heart breaking because he is SO talented.

It occurred to me that this is my 10 year driving anniversary! It was November when we bought the black buggy, and about Christmas when we finally connected with Tom to teach me to drive. We started Tootsie in February, and went to Sport Horse Nationals in September, 2005. The good-old-days!!

I took pictures with my phone of Gavotte and Lucy in the cooler, but my phone died, so I will send them to myself and post them tomorrow, Michael! Lucy has never had a blanket on before, so she thought it was going to eat her! After the photo session, I walked her down to the mailbox to let it blow around a bit. She thought it was beautiful, since the silver trim matched her silver coat! At first, she was mad at you, Michael, but the she said thanks, it is pretty.....


----------



## michaelvanessa

*happy anaversary*

to green tree happy anaversary in your driving.
im glad your horse has got use to the cooler.
and i can not wait to see your pictures.
im hopeing to drive to day its been manic i have not done any thing with tricky and quincy at all so i have time tomorrow.
its a shame that we was not neibours and it was a driving neibourhood that would be fun.
i have been driving for 31 years boy time flys when you look at it i would go out with christine and be her groom lol well you have to start some were.
its goes so fast like your self i wish i could turn back the clock theres one thing i would change but thats just me dreaming.
im doing a christmass day drive lots of pictures and make sure your siting down.
i dont know if taffy clayton has looked at the video i have sent her its trickys and quincys first christmass togeather.
taffy clayton we want some lovley christmass pictures to and showing off that flashy green and yellow apron thats going to keep you warm.
once again greentree and taffy clayton have a great day and all on the forum to.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I worked a 12 hr shift today (4 hrs overtime). With time and a half, that was a hefty chunk to put into the cart/carriage fund. 

And I had a package waiting for me at home, it was Mitch's eurocollar from ComfyFit. I have tomorrow and Friday off, so I'll be able to get some pictures of him modeling it.


----------



## greentree

DH is back on Facebook, and when Gloria Austin saw the Christmas parade picture, she said " Only Americans do this to their horses!" Michael, do you mind if He sends her some of your photos? 

He replied to her in German.....since it looked like one of her most recent coaching expeditions was in Germany. 

Michael, there is a 40 acre place for sale right across the street! We could make a driving neighborhood! 

CD, I hope Mitch enjoys that collar! 

Taffy Clayton, how is Pilgrim doing?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree.*

to greentree please do use as many as you want ok.
that sounds a tempting offer across the street to make a driving imporium.
if you need any pictures at all let me know and ill email them to you.
help your self.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy clayton*

taffy clayton thats a beautiful puppy you have got from santa i love the picture.
how is pilgrim and your self.
that is a beautiful avitar.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*my frend chris his sec welsh charlie.*

heres a picture of my frend chris's sec c welsh at regents park london harness horse parade to an exercise cart.
his show name was tony felin daffed.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*my first pony snowy who i followed a breaking book.*

i followed sally worlrounds book to the letter this is my old pony snowy rip 1991.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*first ever parade for tricky in a donkey harness.*

for give me tricky the harness was all i could afford in a shought space of time.
and tricky in my old house.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

^^^^^^ Oh my, Is that my apron?^^^^^

Or should I say the apron that you so generously gave me? How fun to see it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Congratulations Greentree, on your driving anniversary!!

MV I always love seeing your photos.

Pilgrim is still lame. It is very disheartening. I am looking for a new horse, but not having any luck.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

So sorry to hear about Pilgrim. It's never fun with a mysterious lameness. My mare was on/off lame for a year and some and I think we've only figured it out. It's going to be a long road to getting her back where we were. 

But since you have a Frey Sprint just sitting there... y'might as well pack it up and send it west. :lol: (just kidding... _mostly_)

No pictures of Mitch and his comfy collar. I think I measured wrong, it's too big! So I have to send it back and wait for a new one. 

Oh well, it's too muddy to drive anyway, and I'm working like a fiend (CAAAAAAAART FUUUUUUND)

Which by the way, nobody ever said if I'd be crazy to get a 4 wheel vehicle or not. Think a wagonette would be good? I'm not really sure want a marathon with a rear step even if I think they're awesome. (Not that I'd turn one down if the right one ventured by)


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tc*

to taffy clayton.
im sorry tho hear that pilgrim is lame.
is there any indcation of cause.
i hope he will be sound soon.
its a shame that there is miles between us and im not a neibour you cold borrow quincy.
i rove tricky to day i had to put some wind in the tires as thay were a little flat.
and i oiled the wheelbearings as well.
i rode quincy for about 6 miles to day on the tracks and on the road and through the woods here and back home.
please keep us informed on how your boy is doing.
many thanks michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky driving to day*

i drove tricky to day the first time since i was on holiday.
he was well behaved and i cought him a sleep whilst he was waiting for me.
we went to the end of the track and back and i got off and he was walking towards me under instruction whilst i took a few photos.
i took quincy out for a ride and next time i hope i will have pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*lol forgot to add pictures.*

































here thay are.


----------



## greentree

I am so sorry to hear Pilgrim is still lame! You can borrow Chance, if you want, while you look for another horse.


----------



## greentree

Was Tricky just going down the road by himself?? That is too cute....you have him hypnotized!

California...we started Gavotte in my marathon, not a cart. Never had a problem, so it doesn't sound crazy to me!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Ooh, nice. The golden boy's done 4 wheelers before, a couple vis-a-vis, buggies, wagons, etc. back when he had to pull a carriage for a living rather than just for fun so I know he'll handle it easy. 

I want to get a carriage now. I was thinking about a nice cart, but figured for what I'd spend on a new Frey Sprint, for a bit more I could probably get a decent used 4 wheeler.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to gt and tc and cd*

to greentree i fell about laughing about your comment about tricky.
ill make you laugh i can get off and ask him to go to the left and i can pick the sulky up from the back and rotate it to geather 180-or 360.
also greentree thats a kind offer to loan one of your horses to taffy clayton.
if i lived near by she could borrow quincy.
just droped off feed and shaveings after work at 5am here i must be nuts and gave them a hay net each quincy ran round the stable squeeling i was laughing so much.
taffy clayton i hope he goes sound for you soon pilgrim is a beautiful horse and can not wait to see pictures of you driveing him again.
also i have broke a faulse martingale ill have to get it repaired as well i have others so thats not a problem.
californiadreaming that sounds good to me.
i have been thinking quite a few years a go there was a small town coach for sale it suited a single horse but i did not have a horse it poped into my head i was thinking i wish i had brought it.
never mind what will be will be.
tc drop us a line about pilgrim to see if we can come up with some thing to help him.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy at play*

heres some pictures of trickyand quincy at play.

.


----------



## greentree

Check this out....all captain Jack needs is a wagon load of orphans and a nurse!! 
Isn't this adorable??


----------



## Clayton Taffy

greentree said:


> I am so sorry to hear Pilgrim is still lame! You can borrow Chance, if you want, while you look for another horse.


Greentree, don't tease me. I just want to play with something.

I saw an ad posted on FB that was promising, the horse was a bit more than my budget. So I asked the seller if she would come down on the price. She replied that if I couldn't afford the horse, I shouldn't buy it. Well I went from 95% wanting to drive 700 miles to see the horse to about 15%. I replied back to her saying that a simple no would have been adequate. She said, I was the one who misunderstood.

This is the stuff I have been dealing with.

That pony of yours is darling!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV if I did not have to cross an ocean I would have Quincy in my barn right now. I am in love with that horse!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tc.*

to taffy clayton like you have said if we were across the next state instead of a vast ocean he would be there ill have him dressed so you can go for a drive this christmass day.
it would be an honor that you could have him on loan and i think he would show you a thing or to with his mannors in a special loveing way.
he would kiss you and hold a fore foot up to say yes and then bring his head over your shoulder and give you the bigest equine hug you could emagine.
he is so gentle and kind.
im driveing this morning and hope to have loads of pictures.
i had 2 sd cards eaten by my tv set and a card reader so i have lost a few there and the christmass visit to vanessas grave side.
so tricky is going to be in action to and there presents as well thay have to open as well carrots and apples in wrapping paper.
and i hope you have a good christmass to.
i hope you find another horse to keep your driving skills going.
well i think it takes 6 months to quaranteen a horse if sent from overseas.
well if i did send him ill have to take his job up for the 6 months.
advert good to shoe easy to box and easy to catch and clip and a good for driveing i think you could put up with me for six months untill quincy arrived.
i think i was comeing over a little horse then lol.
green tree thank you for the offer of loaning your horse to taffy clayton.
that is a very nice offer indeed.
and i hope you have a good christmass to.
and pictures comeing to day.
tc i was going to ask did you want a quater sheet with your name handle on it in flouresent pink let me know as im going to send one to tinyliny.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*christmass drive.*

christmass drive i was on my own so i could not take many pictures he was going beautifuly and lol bucked once and i told him no and he settled down to trot again.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

MV, I want a carriage like yours.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*exercise waggonett.*

its a waggonett i swapped it for a london trolly and 2 sets of wheels and axles and springs i just wanted to get rid of them a frend wanted my london trolly to make a bow top caravan for applby fair.
it had 1 disc break the wheels are motorbike so i went to a cart supplyer and got a disc brake set and a frend welded brackets for me and i had an old cluch cyillender to use as a brake cillinder and we got a brake disc from e bay so the back wheels have brakes now and we had to alter the chassis so the wheels turn 90 degrees and the chassis was replaced with box iron made in to a step so it gives the turning radious.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Merry Christmas!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*merry christmass to you to taffyclayton.*

merry merry christmass to you taffyclayton and like i said i do wish you could have him on loan.
and also i could have made you christmass dinner if you look in horse pictures lol.
so i have been buzy here nancy has no cooker so i use my camping stove with an oven to cook dinner lol.
so i did the christmass card round with quincy and had a good time driveing down the road.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky out on the track.*

i took tricky out for a drive down the road and track as i walked him yesterday in hand.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Yeeeeeees!!!!

:happydance: :happydance:

My eurocollar (the correct size this time, LOL) arrived today. I'll be able to try it on Mitch tomorrow. I'm ready to get back to driving. 

I was thiiiiis close >< to buying a marathon carriage. The price was fire sale low, and the shipping quote I got was decent. But alas, the seller double checked the weight, and it was too heavy (over half the Haffie's weight). It would have been super for a bigger horse, but I didn't get it because I didn't want to overload my main man. :-(

Oh well, there will be other chances. I do like wagonettes. The right one will come along.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new collar.*

thats great we cant wait to see some pictures of you and your horse out and about.
i was going to drive to day but i changed my mind so i ride and lead and both tricky and quincy got exercise at the same time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Photos! Photos! California Dreaming.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I borrowed little Patrick again a couple days ago for a lovely drive. He was a really good boy, he has serious creek and puddle issues, but he got better as he got more tired. We drove just short of 5 miles.

Our ultimate goal is to cross this pedestrian bridge.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*out and about.*

tc thats great to see that your out and about driving and it looks like you are haveing a great time there.
it looks a little cold there we had ice on the puddles here on the track and lumps like broken glass so to speak.
he will get use to puddles it takes time and a little coaxing but you will soon be troting through them.
hows your boy doing ?.
glad you have had a great day lol i had a head band with my rideing hat my ears were cold its a good idear lol.
michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thanks MV. As you can see I have my headband on under my helmet, I hate having cold ears.

If it ever dries up around here, I will post a video of P, and tell you what has happened so far. But as of now he is sadly still lame.

Happy New Year!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tc many thanks.*

thank you and i hope he gets well soon and thankyou and a happy new year to you to and dont drink and drive when celebrating the new year im hanging up my reins and the steering wheel as i might have a few lol.
i have perchased 2 a couple of months ago and thay are great lol well as all or most of my own thaching has gone there by kingsland equestrian.
i have gor a couple of full length coats which i can drive in by toggi and puffa hkm equestrian this one is grey and with my rideing boots keep warm that way.
i think your driveing apron would have come in handy that day.
thanks for shareing your pictures with your frend driving.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tc do you want a pink quater sheet for pilgrim.*

tc do you want a personalised pink quater sheet for pilgrim.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Taffy Clayton said:


> Photos! Photos! California Dreaming.


Here ya go, TC!














































Found out why the first one didn't fit. It was sized for a draft horse (oops) :rofl:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new collar.*

cd thats a nice collar you have there so youll be up and driving soon.
its funny hen you buy the wroung size and the disapointment come as to cant drive another set back.
i did that about a dont laugh a horse rug for a horse hairdryer.
from my point now i wish i had brought all the sizes.
its great to see your beautiful horse and your new perchase and cant wait to see you both driving.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Very nice California, Your pony is darling. Very well put together.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tinyliny*

to tinyliny has joined team pink.


----------



## greentree

Ok, Michael, how much is one or two of those???


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree.*

thay are £24.95 each.
and you can have your name imbroided on them and i think thay are great if your out on the road and makes the horse highley visable to traffic.
let me know ok.
michael.


----------



## Zexious

Lovvvvve that color <3


----------



## michaelvanessa

*exercise sheets.*

greentree i see were your comeing from driving as a pair great idear.
taffy clayton i will have to buy a pink cart like the one you found before lol that was a great picture i think the cart and quincy would go well lol.
its to late for me to drive a pair that tammy has gone i think that would have been awesome in tandem or even as a pair.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV, I went to the National Drive in Lexington, KY, in October last year. That is where my avitar photo came from. A dear friend gave me the hat for my birthday and I wanted to wear it some place special.

It was a great time even with the rain. Of course Pilgrim was lame so I took Sammy the Halflinger along with Sammy's owner.




























*Uh Oh, Drinking and driving at the Mimosa Picnic!* 











*We called this trail the "Enchanted Forrest".*


----------



## Zexious

^Those pictures are beautiful! Practically calendar worthy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tc pictures.*

hiya taffy clayton i love your pictures and it looks like you have had a great time there.
i would have loved to have been there eather as a spectator or as an exhibitor with a turn out.
its a shame like i have said that im not your side of the pond you could use quincy and i would drive tricky boy would that be fun lol.
i think you need to use your apron lol i saw you in the picture with the rain comeing down.
it looks like you had an awesome day.
thank you for shareing your pictures.
if and when my ship comes in once i settle down ill check out a price and charta a plain and ill bring quincy and tricky over.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I did use my apron you gave me the other day in the cold. I need to post the photos. I didn't want to wear the wool apron in the rain, but ut is perfect in the cold!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pink exercise sheet.*

happy christmass taffy clayton 12-13 of january it will be here i got it in large horse size for you and i have asked for your name and pilgrim so its orderd and on its way.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

You need to tell me how much it is MV!!! I am serious!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*its a gift to a frend.*

its a gift from a frend to a dear frend.
from across the pond.
its a pink quatersheet like quincys.
with both of your names on it.
on cold days it will keep pilgrim warm and dry and make him highley visable if your out on the road.
dont worry about the cost it is payed for.
and ill take pictures of missing text (coverd up) and pilgrim.
when pilgrim is fit and wellit will be a great addition to your driving equipment.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse hair dryer*

i am ordering a horse size blanket for my dryer i hope thease pictures come out.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> i am ordering a horse size blanket for my dryer i hope thease pictures come out.
> 
> View attachment 577202
> 
> 
> View attachment 577210
> 
> 
> View attachment 577218


i brought this machine back in the early 90s and i have a size 2 blanket in realaty i thought i would not have a big horse excep i all ways have had ponys.
so i had no need for a size 1 but now i do lol not planing for the future if john was alive then i might have brought one.


----------



## greentree

My colt was the 2014 North Texas Whip Driving Club Horse of the Year!!! 

Congratulations to Spirit of Silky McTavish! I stole this picture off of his blog.....

Good work, Helen!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Congratulations, Greentree, nice horse!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*super colt.*

congratulations greentree he is going well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am going up to Colonial Carriage Co., aka. Frey carriages, in Wisconsin, tomorrow. Anybody want anything? :lol::lol:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Yup. Frey Stingray, PLZ! You're buying, right? :lol::clap::happydance::rofl:

Have fun!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*visiting tack shop.*

wow that sounds great like kids in a candy store i love tack shops.
taffy clayton is buying me the pink four wheeler.
just kidding lol.
i can not think of any thing off the top of my head what i would like.
i would have to have a good look.
i think thay are a great day out to a large tack shop.


----------



## greentree

I need a wicker large pony carriage, please.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*going shoping at the driveing store.*

tc i hope your not going to drive through the driving tack store.
well i think youll have to pull over in the parking lot as there will be so much presents lol.
i think we will have to hire you a van so you can bring all the goodys back.
well 3 horse drawn veicheles i think greentree wants a picknick basket with her trap.
cfd wants a landau so she can do weddings in and earn lots of money.
i want the pink four wheeler to match my pink harness.
what would you like.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I think A pink Stingray to remind me of MV. One for MV and one for TC... why not one for everyone... GT and CD and SB and TH too.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*carrages all round.*

taffy clayton that sounds a great idear lol.
i think we should all go out for a drive and after sorting out the horses and and puting all the traps and carrages away i think a barbque and a driveing party would go down well.
its a darn shame that im this side of the water.
i think that would be great fun and all the horses would enjoy it to.
taffy clayton have a great day shopping (photos please) of all your perchases lol.
rule one hit the town and break the bank.
i brought some more jodphers socks and a few more things ill have to take pictures.
my frends over the moon the last turnout rug came yesterday and i gave it to her so cleo is set up for a good while.
in time of need as true horse people are you pull togeather and help out.
maybe its just me greentree have a good day and a good drive to today and california dreaming keep dreaming and keep your dream alive and your cart will come true in time.
frends in the driveing section you and your horses have a great day.
tc there is a flyer on the wall in the tack shop its another horse your after.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*happy christmass.*

to a great driveing frend happy christmass.
and i hope you will like your present and it will be great for when your out and about on the road.

























im going to send you her flyers as you can use her webb site im thinking about pink driveing aprons lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*shopping trip*

stingrays all round.:happydance:
i would love that that would be fun indeed.
we will see what the future holds we might be in the show ring visiting you me tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pink rain sheet.*

i have just checked out her webb site and i think the ride able rainsheet with neck like the ones i have had made for tricky ill have to get one made for quincy.
she has quite a lot of good things there pole and shaft covers and trap covers to.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*heres a driving team.*

i thought this was funny and great a team of goats pulling a brurey dray.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV Thank you it is beautiful!! Pilgrim and I are going to look great. Whoo-Hoooo!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV, That is what I can make for you is a driving apron!!!!
Pink of course. I have two fabric stores somewhat close to me. one is 45 minutes away and the other is an hour. I am going into town this week.(hopefully), and I will post some fabric choices. We can all pick out a pink for you.

This will be fun!


----------



## Zexious

Taffy--That's beautiful! What a lovely, thoughtful gift <3


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tc many thanks.*

taffy clayton many many thanks i will wear the apron when we go for a drive and i will cherish it for ever from a great driver and a dear frend.
if there is any thing i can get you this side of the water let me know.
ill take loads of pictures and post them here.
happy christmass taffy clayton and pilgrim.
greentree is keeping warm in the curvon cooler i gave her by the fire in her arm chair happy christmass greentree .
and happy christmass tinyliny.
greentree your next on the pink hit list lol.
zexious many many thanks on your kind comments.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*my old frend mick retires.*

my old frend mick retires to day and he has shod tricky for about 20 years.
i wish him a happy retirement.
tricky is his last horse that he will ever shoe again and mick bows out at the age of 83 years old to me i look up to him as he has had both of his hip joints replaced.
so the 2 old boys tricky about 80 in human years 30 years old and mick at 83.
he cold shod him and as he sold his portable forge and anvil so he refitted his shoes.
i gave him £100 3 large boxes of teabags 1 and a sandwich as i all ways have brought him and a bttle of milk.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Great Photos MV. You and Tricky will miss him!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*thank you tc*

thank you tc for your kind words.
its an end of an eara so to speak his hips and his back are leting him down now.
i went to his house on the way home as he forgot his nailing on hammer and his plyers.
his a great guy and my other farrier steve robinson is takeing tricky over.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This could be my next horse!













,


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new horse.*

wow she looks beautiful and how old is she?


----------



## greentree

Beautiful!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*saddle caddy for your car.*

heres my saddle caddy for my car trickys blue one is being used by my barnowners daughter its the older version.
you can place brushing boots bridle and an asortment of things in side.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV, it's here and it is perfect! I will post photos when I feed tonight of P wearing his beautiful sheet in honor of Vanessa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbuzzitt

*Rubber Tire on Wagons, Carriages, buggy repair*

If anyone is looking for a place to replace the rubber tires on their horse drawn vehicles - I am in Colorado and can do it. Might be cheaper then shipping out to Indiana.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*thank you for your kind words.*

many thanks for your kind words i think that is a great honor for her indeed.
on behaf of her thank you and i am glad you like the exercise sheet.

























if she was here she would say your more than welcome and ill leave you with thease 3 pictures .
taffy clayton thankyou.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I tried Pilgrims beautiful Quarter sheet on and it fits great. Unfortunatly I didn't have my camera with me, and after loading up and unloading 53 bales of hay and unloading 20 bales of shavings and teaching exercise class this morning, I was just to darn tired to go home and get it. I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Tomorrow, I am going to the fabric store So I will also post some fabric swatches for a driving apron. I am hoping to find a pink and gray plaid, my favorite, or a pink and green plaid. I think that would make a sharp driving apron!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*buzy*

wow it sounds like you had a lot to do to day.
i have just got back home from work and that sounds great.
and i cant wait to see your pictures.
i will look at the swaches when thay arrive many many thanks tc.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I went fabric shopping for MV's apron but I did not find anything I really liked.

Here are a few plaids with pink in them, I found. I still need to look at the other two stores in town.

I think they look like tablecloths, *Still looking!*


----------



## greentree

He needs a houndstooth check with some pink. Do you have a Calico Corners? I will look on Monday at the interior fabrics place here....I was there today! The weather was getting really nasty, so I got home as fast as I could! 

Those fabrics are cute, but I agree, not right.


----------



## greentree

How's this?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

YIPPY!
Green tree that would be perfect! The color of the pink is just right, not to Rose colored. What was the fabric made of? Where is it? I can order on line.
I saw nothing close to that here and I went to the best store in town. 

MV, What do you think of the houndstooth?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hounds tooth.*

wwwwwooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
that looks awesome i love the colour.
well ill have to get green tree all pinked up as well lol so team pink will look true to its name.
taffy clayton and greentree thank you.


----------



## greentree

It is called "Riley Blake houndstooth check medium, pink/ navy," at fabric.com. Unfortunately, it is cotton. It is on sale, however. 

It says they have 30 yds in stock. I will pay you to make me 2, and you should make one for yourself, also. We can be Vanessa's team. That was nice of me to volunteer you to do that.....I can do my own, if you have a pattern that I can borrow!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

hiya greentree thats an honor many many thanks.
if you need any $sent over let me know.
in a weeks time i get payed how many hands are your to in your team.
ill put in motion if you want a set of quater sheets for your team.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pattern*

to greentree taffy clayton has an apron i have sent her i think that will be a great pattern to use.
its just a thought.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

What about this one?
The fabric is wider, and, heavier, it is a polyester, medium weight.
Because of the extra width I can order less yards so it makes up the difference in price. Plus I think the cotton might be so light that I would have to line it with a second material. Never mind this wont work it is Minky whatever that is. Too soft.










I do like them both.

No problem Greentree making a couple more, defiantly on for me!
I already have been looking for a pink hat.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I will order the pink houndstooth tomorrow while it is on sale!


----------



## greentree

Darn Phat Phingers!! I had a post, and I hit a random button......gone.

Too bad...that plaid is cute! I love that hat!! Very pretty.

We will have to get a photo session together when all this gets done! We can be the 
"Pink On Both Sides of the Pond" team!!

Are you going to get that grey horse? If I were younger, I would break my grey Arabian. She has been worked in harness, an dragged chains, and did well, but still.....no nerve on my part. I love grey and pink together!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pink photos.*

that will be great in deed to share photos across the pond i think that will be such a good thing to do.
i have had deep thoughts about repainting my 4 wheeler lol the one i exercise quincy in.
greentree pink and grey would be awesome but like you have said take your time if you do decide to break her and be carefull.
taffy claytons pink hat looks awesome when i first saw her pictures i thought she was going to the races over here we have royal ascot.
i think it will be an awesome thing to do.
ill chat to you soon ok take care ok.
michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is the latest fabric I am going to make an apron out of. I think it would look awesome with a peacock feather fascinator hat for a Mardi Gras drive.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Mv. I forgot to show you this photo of the apron you sent me, right before I went for a drive.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*im so happy that you receved your apron*

many many thanks for the picture i am so happy that you have receved it.
and it means a lot that you have thankyou.
i am entering canter for a cure in the summer so ill be representing all team pink here at miltonkeans cross country course with quincy so there will be loads of pictures so the green light is now showing there.
i am going to see my saddler wednesday by train as i get free travle on the railway so ill pick up my new saddle.
team pink curvon cooler is heading for my imbroider thursday again by train and cab.
and heres what i have brought my barn owners for there birthdays.



































heres a great one i hope you like it.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*drive with quincy.*

when we go out for a drive for team pink ill ware your apron and put the pink harness on quincy as well as the pink quatersheet.
i am deepley thinking of decorating the cart in stars and stripes and a union jack to selebrate all the frendship from this side of the pond as drivers unite for a drive with there horses and share photos of there drives.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pea cocks*

taffy clayton that would make a swell apron.
i have or did have some escaped pea cock and pea hens in my frends back yard lol.
thay were recaptured a few months later and the pea hens layed eggs in one of the back yards down the street.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincys new saddle.*

i took the train and perchased quincys new saddle.
so its home im off to the barn as tricky has wriggled out of his newzeland turn out rug little devle my barn owner tryed to catch him to put it on he would not have none of it lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new saddle on quincy.*

i tryed quincys saddle on and i decided to ride out with it.
its the same tree as the pink one and is beautiful to sit in and is as comftable as the pink one.
on the way back down the track there is a bird scarer and it sounds like a cannon going off.
i call it the banger.
he knows its there and the gas bottle is red in colour.
i think i should not talk to quincy and give him locations on the way back lol.
going out was uneventful i asked for a canter and got what i asked for.
on the way back we stoped at what i call the middle turnaround point and we trotted off and we went to walk we reached were the banger is and walked i think a horse behind the headge spooked him lol he took off in trot and he seemed twice his size snorting out loud.
boy can he move i wish there was some one takeing pictures i would have loved to see him in motion.
i told him to walk and he did not respond and after 100 yards i pulled him up and asked him for walk.
he did and was relaxed after that.
heres some pictures of him in his new saddle.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*happy birthday nick and carol*

happy birthday nick and carol here is your driving aprons happy birthday.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV, if Quincy is ever missing DO NOT look in my back yard!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*back yard.*

taffy clayton i think i would turn a blind eye lol if quincy is there.
i wish that i was next door you could drive him as much as you like and even ride him.
my frend was over the moon about his driving apron and its the same colour of there cart.
i have a trocken-max blanket on its way so ill see if it fits i have the same size at home but ill have to dig it out.
i think in realaty ill have to get a size 1 as this one is in pink lol.
im also going to invest in a portable horse hot water shower i think that will be a godsend as well as the dryer horse baths will be a sinch.
tc how is pilgrim and are you ok.
like i have saidi wish i was next door you could borrow him as long as you like.
greentree thanks and hopefully chat soon.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV & GT Apron Update:

Material is in, looks great. I am looking for a fabric to line it with, maybe make reversible, If my sewing skills prevail. I think I am going Fabric shopping next week. I have everything else, so once I get the lining fabric I can start.!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Pilgrim is still lame. About the same, no better, no worse. I really miss having a horse to drive. I have several very wonderful friends offering me their horses to drive. I take them up on it and it is fun, but it isn't the same as your own. 

It has almost been a year. I might start hitching him to the cart and walking around the property. He is only lame when he goes to the right. I think I can make all left turns around my property. He is getting to be such a little stinker, I need to start doing something with him.

I have been riding my old (26) half draft horse lately, just to get my horsey fix. He is a nice old guy, but he can't go too far or too fast.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pilgrim*

that might be an idear see if you can work him through it do you give him bute at all tc ?
your old draft horse is he sam ?
sam is an awesome horse to and i think its great that your rideing.
and thats awesome about the matirial for the aprons to.
if you need any thing from this side of the pond dont hesitate to ask ok tc.
i know quincy lol.
i think the wrapping paper would be a bit soggie and the poor postmans back lol.
like you have said take it easy with both of your awesome guys ok.
and green tree stop huging the cooler i think your horses are emvious about you haveing it all the time.
tc if you need any money for the aprons ill send some ok.
you and your fammaly have a great day.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new saddle*

heres my new saddle and black stirrops.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tc jodphers or breeches*

to tc jodphers or breechs i have so many here lol i just wanted to show you a few pairs.


----------



## tinyliny

michaelvanessa said:


> heres my new saddle and black stirrops.
> 
> View attachment 598122
> 
> 
> View attachment 598130
> 
> 
> View attachment 598138



what kind of saddle is that? is it a dressage or an all-purpose? and the maker? it appears to have a nice short flap.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am adding to my bucket list to drive Quincy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy claytons bucket list.*

well i hope my ship comes in in the lotto.
so i could honor your bucket list.
if it does ill sort out and check out air cargo flights and fly him over.
and we will stay for a month thats after his checks in quaranteen have been passed.
or have a month with your partner here.
so you can ride and drive out here or at your own home.
i have a dont laugh i hope it fits i have to eather wait or dig out well ill have to get the horse dryer out of the box at home.
i have a pink blanket on its way lol.
to day in the post a horse shower is comeing to so ill have loads of pictures to show you.
as to your bucket list i hope it comes true.
ill keep trying the lotto here.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse shower*

my horse shower has arrived it runs on gas and is compleatley portable for around the barn.
it comes with a normal shower head so you can use it or you can use it on your pets.
its great to have on a camping vacation were you can hook up to a tap for the cold water feed.
if you have no tap a 12 volt pump can supply the water heater with water.
it comes with the gas line and regulator battorys for self ignition horse shower attchment so you can fill up the shampoo container to dispence water and shampoo.
it has 2 knobs were you can select the temperature.









and a role of hose and a bottle of shampoo and instructions as well.
when i have it running on the yard ill post pictures.


----------



## Mulefeather

Hello folks! Thought I'd join in over here since I'm starting my journey to learning how to drive. I went to a beginner's seminar just recently and going to the 2nd part at the end of the month! I've no aspirations of showing at this time, but I'm trying to find a way to keep my hand in the horse world - and I've been thinking of getting a donkey to drive as well, among the 500 other possibilities in my head! 

A little about me - I'm 31, ridden off and on since I was about 15, owned 2 horses and a mule over the years. My mule was my last, and died from colic about 4 years ago. I started to make plans to purchase a mammoth donkey gelding about a year later, but then began going through a tumultuous time in my marriage which ultimately led to us divorcing in late 2013.

So now I'm in "recovery" mode and eager to try some new things in the meantime!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Welcome MuleFeather! Let us know how your horse shopping is going. Just a suggestion, if you really are getting your first driving horse, get one that is already an experienced driving horse or pony. It is very difficult and dangerous for you to teach a horse to drive while you are learning yourself.
There is a great resource on Face book called *Carriage Driving Classifieds *join that group. *Also Driving Horses & ponies for sale (USA) *look there also.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tested and installed shower.*

horse shower installed.


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks Taffy. That is something I've heard from the beginner seminar, and I also plan on taking lessons for a while before I decide what I'd like to do purchase-wise. I'm trying to figure out what will serve me the best going forward for the next few years so I'm going to give it at least 6+ months of lessons.


----------



## greentree

Welcome, Mulefeather! I have an adorable donkey.....free to a good home. He is 42" tall, and black. Very sweet. Would have to be trained, but has not batted an eye at anything we have done to him. I do not train donkeys. He was dumped at my house.


----------



## Mulefeather

Greentree, would be incredibly tempting  Would probably cost a mint to get him from KY to PA!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse drying blanket arrived from germany*

heres quincy wareing his new horse drying blanket ill have to dig out the blower motor and give him a bath lol and tricky to.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse dryer.*

i have dug it out of my bedroom and i have not used it for some time.
so i have it here and fired it up with the blanket i have perchased for quincy.
the other one that fits tricky i have given it a wash as its been in storagefor nearley 20 years.
its a great machine and realy does the job.
the next step is to bath him and dry him off.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*dear frends.*

hiya taffy clayton greentree and greysorrel.
howdy and i hope your all well and ok in fine but tired i was hopeing to spend time with my horses to day but that was dashed at 2 am this morning.
taffy clayton i hope you and pilgrin are well and greentree i hope your horses are well to. and greysorrel i hope trixie and smoke are well to.
ill have to find time to do driveing as time does not seem to be on my side and post some pictures.
ill chat to you all soon.
with best regards to the drivers and horses here.
yours michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## greentree

That horse dryer and water heater are so awesome!! I have a never before used horse vacuum somewhere in the garage. Does the air heat up at all?

Do you have a permanent water connection for the water heater, or do you have to hook the hose up every time? 

Very clever!!

We have had some lovely sleighing over the last week. JR has had quite the conditioning! We had to do several snow tours for the neighbors, and some of the older children. 

The "new" sleigh is going to get remodeled....even as short as I am, the driving seat is TOO short. We saw a beautiful similar type sleigh, and the rear seat was raised, so we are going to do that, and then we can raise the front seat so my legs can be straighter, and that should be more comfortable!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree and taffy clayton*

hiya and ill answer your questions.
the horse shower is a mobile one you can take any ware and it is totaly portable.
if your at a 3 day event show lets say you can bath your horse after each competitive day.
its also havdy to remove mud ect.
i think you can buy ones that you can plumb in all the time but as this is a portable one i just have the hose attchments.
dont laugh i have found blue ones for the supply side of the cold water service.
i also have brought a couple of attachments and also i have intergrated my hose pipe plastic curry comb which has holes in it were the water comes out.
it also has battory ignition as well and lights up on demand.
i have a superdandy horse vacume as well i have had it quite a few years and its an up right cilinder with a cloth filter its great for when the shedding starts and rips the dirt right out of the coat.
it comes with 15-20 foot of pipe and has a curry comb and a body brush to.
the horse dryer has a motor and a heat element you connect the round black end of the pipe it just slots on as if there is a problem it becomes easerley disconected from the blower motor and also from the rug on the y tube.
it is rated at 3000 kw that is the heating element.
the ruc does up under the belly and around the neck and has 2 pipe conections in the same fabric as the rug and has elastic to hold the ends of the y tube when slotted in to the round slots.
the warm-hot air travles down the pipe splits at the y and then fills the rug.
the rug inflates with the warm air and fits the horse snugley.
you can see the water dripping off of the horse as the horse drys.
the other question you asked yes it has small holes were hot air escapes on to the horses coat and further moor dryes the horse with warm air as well so as well as the blanket being warm the horse is warm to.
i have some test pictures here of quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new sleigh*

greentree id love to see some pictures of your new sleigh.
i also drain it down and i have coverd it up to to protect it from the frost.
so it does not dammage the shower element.


----------



## greentree

Thank you, MV!! 

We put a hot water heater in the barn, but cannot afford the electrician to wire the barn to get electricity, so I have an extension cord running from the garage.... Therefore, my electricity is limited. The propane water heater would be a wonderful solution! 

This new sleigh is ugly. I am sorry I let DH buy it, but he made the deal before I knew! We have already sanded some of the old paint off, then pulled it out to use it. 
I will see what I can dig up!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse shower*

greentree look on ebay and put in horse shower.
thats were i got mine from got to go to work now.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*after a bath.*

i have a stubbern stain i can not remove from his hind leg lol but at least he had a bath the weather conditions were bad with wind and rain but we managed.


----------



## Zexious

^What /is/ that?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*what is that ?*



Zexious said:


> ^What /is/ that?


its a horse hair dryer.


----------



## Zexious

How interesting! I've never seen anything like it--I thought it was one of those compression therapy blankets~


----------



## michaelvanessa

i hope i have the correct picture as the kind supplyer has placed quincys pictures on face book and is going to display them on trade stands in germany i am overthe moon.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*electric extention lead.*

to greentree its a shame i dont live near you i would dig a trench and install an armourd (underground) cable and have it all conected up as well at no cost except some fitings.
also have it mcb proteted as if just 100 mila amp will turn the circuit off so you and your horses are protected.
if i had the timeand the money i would visit you and sort it out for you as a busmans vacation.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV. Love Quincy's Photo On Facebook!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to taffy clayton*

hiya and thank you i was quite amased and taken back at what michael schmid did by puting quincy on face book i got a suprise e mail from him and a thankyou.
i orderd some t shirts canter for a cure but med is to small lol must have shrunk in the post on the phone now ordering some more.
ok ill chat to you soon ill have to put this thread back on track with some driveing.
all the drivers take caer and have a great day.
tc can you give p a carrot and a kiss from me tricky and quincy.
we will have to send him a get soon well card.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bathing in hot water.*

heres quincy haveing a bath.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Quincy is such A GOOD BOY!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*video.*



Taffy Clayton said:


> Quincy is such A GOOD BOY!


to taffy clayton i have up loaded 2 videos on google 1 of quincy haveing his bath and the second being dryed off.
happy vewing.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to days pictures*

heres some pictures to day as i took tricky out for a drive.
on his collar the hame tug buckle which incorparates a tandem spoon when i drove tandem.
also some home made foot man (breeching ds).
and also breeching strap.
and also home made pig tails for the traces.

















































































tricky also driveing through the puddles and a storm came in and i just got tricky back in his stable just in time.
so i took a couple of pictures of the rainbow.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*the rainbow*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*some pictures for taffy clayton.*

here tc heres some pictures for you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky trying on quincys rug.*

this picture makes me laugh as the old blanket failed to work so i had to use quincys on tricky.
the funny thing is there size quincy 16hh tricky 12hh and looking at the picture it seems like a child dressing up adults cloths lol from that prospective.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*team pink.*

to taffy clayton greentree and all the drivers on horse forum.
i like to share thease pictures with you.
taffy clayton i hope your well and pilgrim to.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to taffy clayton.*

dear taffy clayton.
i have worked hard to solve the problem of geting quincy to you.
i have had to make measures so i can send him to you as cheepley as possable so i opted for ups.
i have installed a manure catcher lol so there will be a bit when he reaches you.
he cost a load to send him and look out for this parcle.
from your frend over the water michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*more pictures of quincy.*

































taffy clayton quincy keeps puting his hoof through the bubble wrap and celotape.
he has been well fed on hay and feed and water so i think he will be ok for the trip.
ps could you send back the dung catcher many thanks.
also i for got i think youll have to get a bigger mailbox.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy and his cooler.*

here is quincy in his curvon cooler.
taffy clayton i hope your ok and well and pilgrim to.
i have not seen you around for a while and i hope your ok.
hopefully chat to you soon michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Mv!!!! Too funny! I have had a rotten week, have a cold, weather is nasty, computer id still broken!!! 

You made my day! Poor Quincy. His stall is all ready for him here.

Tell Quincy it wont be long, just a short boat ride.

Still laughing, I almost spilled my tea.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I can't stop laughing! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*dear miss clayton*

i am glad i made you laugh and im sorry about the weather and also about your cold. may you get well soon and keep warm ok.
hows pilgrim.
the horse has been revealed in town ill have to post the pictures.
when i saw it i had to take some pictures.
its a great joke never look a gift horse in the mouth lol.
i have a frend called christine she is great at repairing computers she is in iowa i told her i have a great frend in st luis i hope i have spelt that right she fixes computers if thats any help.
hopefully chat to you soon ok.
take care.
michael.
ps dont spill your tea im glad i made you laugh.
ill send some funny pictures over.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*horse exchange lol.*

hiya tc i have receved a parcle to day from you.
as i have sent quincy over and i have an empty stable.
to my suprise i have pilgrim here all unwrapped.
many thanks tc ill treasure him forever xx.


































beautiful pilgrim's here yippy


----------



## Zexious

xD You are too funny~


----------



## michaelvanessa

*gift wraped and labled with love.*

zexious never look a gift horse in the mouth lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincys new bridle and hunting breast girth.*

























taffy clayton ill send him over all in pink for you this is his bridle for canter for a cure.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*boat trip.*

well i have told him that he will be sailing soon so i got him listening to enya sail away.
so he will be in the mood for the boat trip lol.
ill make you laugh he will be acompanying a sea container full of his tack rugs and his 2 carts lol.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am hosting a "Teach Your Horse How to Drive" Clinic tomorrow. I am hoping to be able to take lots of step by step photos of the desensitizing and acclamation process. I will post them next week. I have been so bust with getting ready for the clinic and our first club drive in a couple weeks.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy claytons driveing clinic.*

hiya howdy i wish we were there we would attend tricky is off work with a foot problem and is under the vet.
it sounds great.
tc we will be there in spirit and we wish you and hope you have a great day.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thanks MV and Quincy and Tricky. I need your support!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*dear tc.*

dear tc it would be great if we could attend but if i win the lotto both quincy will be there with no hesitation i hope you have a great day and you have our support from over here.
i hope you meet quite a few from the horse forum with there turnouts.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## clairegillies

Good luck with your clinic Taffy!!
it sounds like great fun and a good day!!


----------



## greentree

Gosh, TC, if I had known sooner, I would have pointed my boat towards MO!! 

DH wants to go to SC for the CAA drive at the end of May, but those people look a bit "fancy" for me to fit in.....


----------



## Mulefeather

Greentree, I'd love to come to something like that! I'm still considering the "Driving Horse Suitability" clinic my club is putting on. I don't have a horse so I'd just be auditing, but it would still be a great opportunity to learn. 

And general driving question - I've heard a lot of people now saying they don't like easy entry carts because they're easy to fall out of if something goes wrong. Yet yesterday at the driving club picnic I saw a ton of people with minis and ponies (shetlands and welsh) that were using them. Is there a general consensus on this or is it more of a learned prejudice some folks have?


----------



## greentree

I definitely prefer a supportive single seat to a bench of any kind. If you are moving much faster than a walk, it surprising how much lateral stability is needed to stay in the seat. 

When I first showed in my newly restored Meadowbrook, I used a piece of that grippy shelf liner to keep me from sliding across! 

The REAL danger (from my real life experience....) is the "foot basket" that has no sides.... In an emergency, you really need something to brace your foot against, otherwise, yes, you are falling off....


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driveing.*

tc let us know how it goes and we are excited over here and cant wait to see some pictures.
drove quincy to day first time in ages he threw a little tantrum lol doing mini bucks i was laughing and asked him to walk on with no issues and no wip used at all.
played up on way back wanted to charge home lol through a tantrum again and went on in trot lol his a great laugh and no issues after that.
just like a naughty child who can not get his own way lol.
tc pictures please and can not wait to see them.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*slideing on a meddow brook.*

to green tree i was thinking about your problem in slideing off the cart.
if we stick velcro to the cart and the seat and the other solution would be to use velcro to your rideing breeches and the medow brook seat lol problem solved.
how are you and i hope you and your fammaly and horses are well.
trickys hoof no puss 4 day poultes thats a good sign phoneing vet tomorrow.
so im hopeing i have got it all.
quincy is fine found a bed solution to him weting it badley i have put wood pellets under the shaveings he thought his luck was in and thought it was food and went rooting lol.
has taffy claytons clinic been a success do you know.
hopefully have pictures soon michael.
taffy clayton have you some photos please on your driveing clinic.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*how did it go tc*

tc how did it go.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*van prodject.*

my frends nick and carol have taken up driveing and we were pondering over types of van ect to do the job as well as haveing a utilaty vechele for doing jobs to.
so over coffey we went through trucks lorrys ect and he ended up buying this van for his bumper pull trailer.
he was looking on ebay and we chose a winch for the job £70.
we decided to use my battory box from my trailer as a tempery measure so thay can go to the show on sunday.
the battory was charged over night and its a deep cycle leasure type.
and he fitted the winch to the flat bed and was confused about the wireing so we had a discution and met him at his place on friday evening as well as haveing small jobs to do there to.
the next day helped muck out and then set about the winch i wired it up and used the run out rolers so it wont snag on the body side on the lift.
the ramps are aliminum and fold up and are extra light to carry.
so after the wireing i run out of battory power in my camra so i have not got pictures of it loading but i have finnished articals ill get some next time.
the prposales are to hard wire it to the van battory fused with an isolation swich and also work lamps so unloading from a show in the dark is made safe.
this little number has a radio remote and you can load your cart from 200 yards away lol.
carol stanley and her new driveing pony with the feather went out as i had to get the train home for saturday night work.
it was a good idear to bring some testers or a good oman as there was an issue with the van trailer socket and the trailer had no lights so it was a trailer relay under the passanger seat and found the right hand turn signal was not working and tested the unit that side had failed so went for the soft option and joined the 2 green wires togeather so to bypass the efected circuit for tempery and a new unit can be fitted.


----------



## clairegillies

the van looks great. and glad you got all the wiring sorted, you must have a 'fix it' kind of brain, I wouldn't be able to sort anything like that.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*fixing things.*

its great that i was there to attend to any teathing problems as this is a new van my frend nick had brought.
so i gave it a check over and found the problem so decided to trace the cable back it dissapeared through the floor so i was checking the mat for a cable.
it terminated in to the relay block and found a wire off so i reconected the earth wire the unit lit up with a red led light and the trailer lights energised.
so we found the right turn signal was not working and tested and found some componants on the printed circuit had failed.
so for the soft option was to bypass the live turn signal wire past the unit and reconect it and tested it and it works.
ill have to get them a new unit.
i said as a precaution disconect the earth wire as before just incase it drains the van battory down.
i text him this morning dont for get the earth wire lol.
he text me and said it was a great day out and a success.
im glad thay had a great day and thayt all the systems funtioned normally.
b r e l british railways electrical engineering limited thats how i like thing run.


----------



## Saranda

After all this waiting, I finally got all the parts for my harness and could step-up from just ground driving to pulling weights, so that my guy gets fit for pulling a cart at last.  He's done that before, but the last time he was tacked up in a full harness was three years ago - however, he was a champ about it and really liked to get the job done.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*second hand harness*

i have got a second hand harness from norfolk and i got it for £150 and my frend has brought it home and the traces are shot and also the reins the rest of the harness is good condition.
it was made in somerset and the bridle is patent.
i have a set of spare traces for it and also a spare set of reins to i have tryed it on quincy and also long reined him in it as well i have saddle soaped it and also gave it an oil bath to make the leather supple.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy clayton*

hiya tc were have you gone i hope your well and hopefully chat to you soon.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new harness*

hiya i long lined down the road with the second hand harness and it fits him ok i have some pictures here.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new harness.*

the new harness was made in the county of somerset and the coinsedence was that quincy was brought from a dealer in bath somerset lol but there is a driver selling his harnesses in norfolk so i perchaesd one and ill post pictures of the traces and the reins in there true condition.


----------



## Zexious

Quincy is such a hunk! Can't wait to see more pics of your new harness <3


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to zexious.*

to zexious thanks for your kind comments on quincy.
i have been buzy and moved out of nancys house so put things in storage as well as fixing things and work.
as soon as i have a bit of time im going to drive him in it so ill post pictures and ill have to post pictures of my old farrier he visited on the shoeing day and was talking to the other farriers so ill have to resize the pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*worn out harness parts.*

warn out harness parts of the second hand harness i perchased for quincy you can see the condition of how it was and after a total inspection found the rest of the harness a1 and looking at the harness on quincy how its restored to how it should be.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driven out in new harness.*

i have driven out in the new harness yesterday and he went great he enjoyed him self and was a pleasure to drive.
although he bucked a little found the problem and ill have to reshape the shafts slightley as he has grown.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*brass work.*

i dont know if some one or the past owner drove tandem as tandem rein terrets are on the pad the tilbury tugs grip the shafts great and the harness preformed well.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*old frends meet.*

my farrier steve came over and mick myretired farrier wanted to know when he was comeing so we had a great reunion whilst shoeing.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*when old frends meet.*

steve and mick and andrew are the farriers the horses receveing attention for new shoes quincy tricky misty and llany.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*old frend meet on shoeing day.*

old frends meet on shoeing day.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new shoes.*

new shoes.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new shoes at home farm.*

new shoes at home farm.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*finishing the day.*

finishing the day and i had to laugh i brought some pink shampoo for the horses.
pimp my pony horse shampoo lol.

















tricky helped in takeing this photo as its on his hind quaters his a great pony he is now 30 1/2 years old.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> old frends meet on shoeing day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 644858
> 
> 
> View attachment 644866
> 
> 
> View attachment 644874
> 
> 
> View attachment 644882
> 
> 
> View attachment 644890
> 
> 
> View attachment 644898
> 
> 
> View attachment 644906
> 
> 
> View attachment 644914
> 
> 
> View attachment 644922
> 
> 
> View attachment 644930


sarah is makeing the tea for us all.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*marking shafts to bend and nose bag.*

i am going to bend my shafts so its more comftable for quincy as he has filled out a bit.
i have bent them but not enough and i harnessed him up and remarked the shafts so to bend them more.
i got my nose bag out of my bed room as i have moved back home and im going to list every thing i have here.
also close ups of tilbury tugs.
i gave him some feed in a nose bag when i was working on the shafts were to bend them.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Only thing I'm gonna be driving all summer. Oh well, coulda been worse.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*only thing ill be driveing.*

well good job i dont live near by as i have a cart that takes a wheelchair and you can drive from there its for the rideing for the disabled i brought it for my girl frend but we have split now and the back folds down and the wheelchair goes up the ramp and clamps in i would like to take you for a drive its a darn shame like i said that i dont live near by get well soon and hopefully you will be driveing soon.
take care michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tack room bed room.*

as im moveing back home i havemy tack in the way i have made headway lol and i will caterlog all all rugs tack ect and share with you.
heres some pictures of progress lol.


----------



## Zexious

^Goodness, that's a lot of tack ;D


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

And I thought I was a tackaholic, LOL.

Thanks for thinking of me, MV. If we lived close enough, you bet I'd wanna go for a drive. I still wanna get a hobby horse on a stick and put it in front of my wheelchair, hee hee.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tack a holic*

this os over the years i have acumalated and theres tons of clothing here i brought for vanessa to horse coats t shirts there is 2 horse drawn vecheles here to ill have to get them out and take pictures of them.
the tack here is unbeleavable in whats here the snowy tricky and tammys rug collection here is awesome in what it is and the amount.


----------



## Zexious

California--I'd be more of a tackaholic if I could afford it ;D!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffyclayton and pilgrim*

hiya tc how are you and hows pilgrim i hope your both well and me tricky and quincy are thinking about you and that your ok as i have not seen any posts from you for a while now.
hopefully chat to you soon ok take care and also pilgrim and give him a carrot as well from me.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tc.*

to tc its great to see you here michael.
:runpony:
i love this one lol:falloff:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV So glad that your "mishap" turned out OK. That Naughty, Naughty, Quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Taffy claytons other boy*

Here he is in his stable.


----------



## Zexious

^What a hunk ;D Does he want to come visit CO?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to zexious.*

thats the one place i want to visit the silvertown and derango narrow guage railroad i would love to bring him to you to.
and also ride him as well.


----------



## Zexious

Well, you're both welcome anytime ;D!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Look how sweet the little Hooligan is looking now!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure*

















































































tack and clothing for canter for a cure.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure.*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure.*









































































i think the last picture i have found goes a bit to far lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*misshap*

well the misshap was an eye opener but taffy clayton we dusted our selfs down learned an important lesson and drove out afterwoulds.
i was thinking of a t shirt lol carry on upright the cart and drive on lol.
tc the look on my face said it all oh un printable calm quincy down and get him out slowley lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy clayton*

giveing a kiss to quincy for you and a hug for you taffy clayton.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy playing with bubbles.*

quincy was facenated by the bubbles that the barn owners grand children were blowing.







whats this ?.







ill have to look up and see what this is.







i cant reach any higher.







were have thay all gone.







are you going to blow any more ?.
i had to add thease captions in.
his a great horse trying to understand what thay were.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quick sponcer raise in the village.*

i did a quick ride around the village geting sponcer money for canter for a cure.
for give my hair lol should have spent more time on it but it was a rush job lol.
i hope you enjoy the pictures as a small taster ofwhats to come lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*its been such a laugh and the feed back.*

its been such a laugh and the feed back has been awesome from a lot of people even as far away as norfolk people have replyed.
i must admit a lot more preperation with the hair lol not a good job.
a neigbour along the road was talking to my barn owners daughter and said i had to laugh she was comeing home with her husband and kids.
she spoke to her husband whos this woman rideing michaels horse she was quite conserned she saw it was me after a while and burst out laughing she said i looked great i split my sides with laughter.


----------



## GreySorrel

Great photos of you and your adorable boy! Love the bubble ones too, you caught what I am sure he was thinking perfectly. 

Since having my wrist operated on, I haven't driven the girls at all. Then again, I have had to deal with 2 colic episodes with Trixie this spring and Smoke ripping a shoe half off and two nails going into the sole of her hoof. Were dealing with regrowth but I think I finally found a supplement that is helping with that. Were waiting till we can refit her with front shoes. 

Been nice reading everyone's comments...cheers up my day.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

canter for a cure has come and gone we compleated 12 miles and also jumped a few jumps on the cross country course at miltonkeans in bedford.
the day starts by loading and prepairing the trailer and attending to quincy.















































































so i decided to use the poo catcher to save bathing him in the morning.
and as you can see no poo in the bed or wet.
as i have been bathing him every day for the past week his a real muck monster lol.
i used my small iforwilliams trailer to go to the show.
on my part i had to have a shave and get dressed and load quincy into the trailer.
so i was all dressed in pink with my new dont laugh hair in a pony tail with a cerise and baby pink scrunchies with a little white horse to top it off.
the funny part was driveing along the roads and the free ways like it lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

i have quincy ready to be loaded on to my bumper pull in a pink cotton rug with pink travle boots and tail guard to match.
misty had some pink hair spray on her and tricky was tucking in to his breakfast.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

heres quincy the day before haveing a bath.

















































and the shower is hot water so it removesthe dirt with ease i have found pimp my pony pink shampoo lol andquincy in his pink drying rug being dryed off.


----------



## clairegillies

lovely, thanks for sharing all your pictures, glad you had a good day out. I have never seen a horse dryer before!! lol


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*
































































as well as haveing quincy shod heres his curvon blanket that i displayed from eqqus usa and there is my test the week before.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

this is the tack i had taken for the show

.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

so i chose parts of what i had taken i was rideing in vanessa's honor and i had a fantastic day we raised £235 for cancer.
i had a great laugh with all the organisers and the reception staff there was about 200 horses there and i was the only mail partisapant and got a very warm welcome in deed before we set off.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

heres quincy in his stall.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

we went to recption and got our entrance numbers and went back to our horses i got a lot of complements from other women riders and had loads of laughs and posed for them as thay took photos lol.
so i had to mount up on the fender of the trailer and quincy was over infusiastic lol bucking and full of beans.theres michael and quincy sarah and misty the snow cap appalosa and rachael and indi the gray.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure has come and i can not stop laughing.*

we did the 12 mile ride and got pictures taken and we came back to the eventing jumps misty and indi done quite a few and i jumped a log twice with quincy and he slipped as we did a right hand turn.
we had something to eat there i was presented with a bag of goodies and a ribbon and a pink canter for a cure head band to keep my ears warm and we had more pictures and a great laugh.
well we got the horses loaded and headed for home.
i was all in pink still lol.
i sorted out quincy and bedded him down for the night.
mucked out tricky and hayed fed and waterd.
i then took him lol all dressed in pink for a mile walk in hand.
i took him back and proceeded to rachaels fammalys housewere thay had a barbque going so i had something to eat and a few cans of coca cola.then started to drive home i had to stop at the gas station and fill up and pay for my gas in pink i got a few strange looks.
this is the best part i was pulling up at my place and my neigbour was watering his garden and his wife was looking out of the window i waved as i drew up.
all thay saw from 6 doors down was this woman in pink .
thats micks car barbra replyed to barry is green and silver barry replys barb its blue and silver whats that woman driveing micks car?.
any way i was in and out gathering stuff and came along the pavement with a big pink makeup assory case and the bag of goodies with my cell phone and i pad and camra.
i went up to him he had the shock of his life his mind came off of th use of the hose pipe and started to hose his house windows down.
then proceeded in spraying water through the front door and in to the hall i fell about laughing i said you should not be looking at a woman dressed in rideing gear look whats happend he fell over laughing.
my make up had run a bit dureing the ride and and went in to my eyes quincy had to take the healm so to speak i was a bit blind.
my mum came out and barry said i thought mick has a new girlfrend my mum replyed no a new daughter we all fell over and another neibour called steve heard my voice and could not make it out he could not beleave it was me.
i ended up geting cleaned up and changed for night work.
it has been the most funnyest days of my life and with the horses and me i would not change it for the world i hope you have enjoyed the string a year in the makeing and a big thankyou from each corner of the globe to all the rug makers saddlerys from the usa to the uk and to austrailer and germany for the horse dryer in make ing a pink blamket a big thank you to michael smidtt.
thank you curvon usa for your woolen cooler and eqqus usa for provideing the cooler and some of the embroidery. thank you all for makeing a day to rember.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure pictures from film.*

heres the tail end pictures from film.









































































many thanks for vewing.
and this shows that horse drivers have a great time as riders as well.
thank you.
the end.


----------



## greentree

Hope you got all your make up off before you got to work!! Lol! That was a lot of fun to read!! And great photos! Thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Makeup*

I did in deed I was exhausted lol and fell asleep in the depot as I was to tired to drive home.
I saw my neighbours wife when I woke up in doors after having a few hours there.
She said good morning Vanessa.
I said hiya Barbra she said thanks for the picture lol.
I'm still looking at the photos now and my sides are still splitting.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*On the 4th of July.*

I have made a home made stirrup flag carrier for Independence Day out of a pair of stirrups 1to act as the carrier I drilled 3 small holes in 20 millimetre electrical pipe.
I then zip tied it the bottom hole has 2 zip ties that crossed and hold the pipe square.
White electrical tape wound round to make a 5 millimetre shim to accomerdate the 25 mm flag pole I have zip tied the flag to the pole.
The flag pole slots in and and out of the 20 mm pipe.
I have got a curtain pole end ball to make an ornament for the top of the pole.
That gives it the finishing touches.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Tricky*

Here's tricky


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Here's Quincy.*

Happy forth of July sorry we're a day late in producing the pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*happy forth of july.*

sorry were a bit late to up load but i have been buzy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*flying the flag.*

flying the flag quincy was a good boy although he had a bucking fit as he wanted to go home as the track to the barn is next to him so his being a bit naughty lol.
i love him as i have not turned him out as its to hot and he would be eaten alive with horse flys.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Taffy clayton*

To taffy Clapton I hope your well I have been looking after your string and posting things that drivers can do as riders as well.
I have not heard from you for a while I hope your well and pilgrim to.
I suppose as a friend people care and get worried.
Please get in touch ok ps when are you taking Quincy. 
His on holiday Monday for 10 days.
Please get in contact.
Michael tricky and Quincy.
Thinking about you both from your friend the other side of the ocean.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Fast asleep*

Here's a picture of. Ounce asleep.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

MV, I am coming over to steal that big boy of yours!!!! :cowboy::charge::falloff:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thinking about going to the National Drive!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*National drive.*

Taffy Clayton I wish you could take him there he is a great horse have you checked out page 57 canter for a cure lol I'm getting the vet out to tricky to day as I think we have overdone it on a drive I'm hoping his ok and I think it's time to retire him so I'm upset at the moment.
It's great to hear from you.
Michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*jumping a driveing horse.*

it was quincys first time in an indoor school i did not pratice jumping the day before i was recovering from gout.
that will teach me to snook cheese from the delli counter free be lol no owch and crippled for a day.
i did not want no ribbons i did not want to come no were i was happy to see what he would do and i was overjoyed in what he acheaved.
ps i fell off and fell through the timeing gate yippy i finnished that round lol.
i was down and not out but laughing so much quincy your a lovley boy.































































i did make an impresion in the surface of the indoor school lol.
on a whole the video is so funny i did not hurt my self and it was great fun.
and i finished as i fell so on a funny note it was awesome well done quincy.


----------



## TimWhit91

I love Quincy. He is such a cool guy. Great pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Taffy clayton*

Let me know and I'll have him ready for you to travel to St. Louis.
Waiting on vet at the moment for tricky.
If I was in St Louis I'd probley gift him over to you if it trickys time I know you love him I think he would be at home with you.
He won't fit in small hand luggage I think you'll be a little over weight on that score.
At the moment I don't know worried and lost.
Chat to you soon.
Michael.


----------



## greentree

MV, sorry for laughing so hard at your falling off picture! That was quite a trick!

Hope Trickey is OK!

Congrats in the show!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*falling off.*

wellit started like this quincy went left i went right then he went left and i went right and got wiped off i all ways when im going to fall get my feet out of the stirrops and arch my back.
that takes the blow to the head to a gentle bang lol.
i raised my legs up as though it was my final death blow lol.
well inside i was laughing so much i had the reins and quincy standing beside me i was looking up at him spliting my sides i then heard voices and people running towards me.
i then sat up and apolagised for makeing an impresion in the indoor school.
people started to ripraw with laughter i got up took my rideing hat off and bowed to the people in the gallary and i got cheers and claping.
it was so funny.
the funny thing was i fell through the timeing gate beam so yea i compleated the course by a neck.
not quincys my own.
im still laughing so much now.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Well, made some pretty gut-wrenching decisions lately. Had Dad bring my ComfyFit harness home so I could start cleaning it up. It's pretty new, barely been used (I only just got it last year), my eurocollar was only used 3 times. It's gonna kill me to see it go. 

Keeping my Canadian-made nylon harness (all stored away in a tub in my tack shed) and gotta put the cart in storage. Just try and ride things out, and maybe someday, we'll drive again.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*cfd*

woah there.
you will be driveing keep all your harness and a fresh start is on the horizon.
you will get stroung and better given time.
have you any one to rangle your horse.
long line in a school and keep your horse sharp.
its not over yeat i wish i was there to lend a hand and get your horse going.
youll get there you will time your doing so well and you will be driveing soon.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

MV, I appreciate the support, I really do. Let's just say I have every confidence of returning to driving and that it has nothing to do with me or my injury. Let's just say that developing barn politics are making continuing in the discipline rather ah ... hazy at the moment.

I'm not selling the cart, nor am I getting rid of my nylon work harness. Just my fancy beta/biothane one that actually has some value to it. I'd really like to consider a horse trail in the near future for some reasons I'd rather not discuss openly (but anyone is always welcome to PM me)


----------



## Saranda

At last, at last!!! We're driving.  I finally got a good harness and a cart to use, supplied by my generous BO, and today I hitched up Snicks for our very first ride.  (he has been trained extensively beforehand, of course, ground driving and pulling different weights)




























He was such a good boy, and of course he got a huge THANK YOU after we finished our three, small laps around the yard at a walk and a few meters at the trot. Can't wait to see how his progress goes!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to saranda.*

well done to both of you you have a nice horse there very honest in deed.
keep us posted ok on how your both doing.
congratulations.
have a great day.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, MV! Will definitely keep you posted. 

By the way, if I currently don't ride (my saddle needs reflocking), Snicks is in a good shape and I plan to start driving slowly and gradually, starting 10-15 minutes at a walk, is it okay I drive every other day to build his muscles for this feat? Our cart is really light and he's a strong horse.


----------



## Saranda

Second drive yesterday! I didn't have a header this time, who helped me previously with leading my boy at the very beginning, but it had to do. I got out of the carriage and lead him by the head a few times, when he started resisting a turn and showed interest turning "home", but, apart from that, everything went very well. Can't wait until next time, when, hopefully, I'll find a header as well! 

Standing ground tied and very good about it - 










Driving! Stopped to take a pic and my guy was interested.  The harness was okay, we just stood on uneven ground, so it looks wonky.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to saranda*

to saranda beautful pictures your doing well a bit at a time you have a beautiful horse there.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Saranda

Thank you, MV! He was born and bred for driving - a Latvian Carriage horse out of good lines - so he takes to this with natural ease. Slow and careful starting must help, too, he matured really slowly so starting real driving at 9 (stopped growing only at 8!) seems just the right thing to do.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to all the drivers on horse forum*

hiya and we have acomplished another mile stone.
my boss is a member of the royal british legion which is for the armed forces and thay run charatys here as well as the popys for the fallen members of the armed forces.
i was asked if i could attend with quincy.
so i drove him the day before as he has not been in the shafts for a good few months.
so i had an offer that i got payed for a night shift to attend.
i had to do 2 trips 1 to bring the cart and the other to bring quincy.
there was lots going on there and the feild were we was going to go was a bit boggy so we decided to use the road out side.
i tacked him up and there is common ground there were gypsey horses are teatherd so i did a few dry runs and there was a small cob lose on the road.
well he shot off as we came troting up and darted on to the common land well thay were all neighing and quincy as well and he settled down niceley.
i was so pleased as we started to take on passangers for a ride and there was only me and quincy i had full trust in him.
we were doing 1/2 mile trips and we raised £56 we had a few breaks as it was warm and i canot fault him and im so proud of him its his first time he has ever done anything like this.
im geting pictures sent over there to follow.
so i gave him treats water washed him down were he was sweating and he wanted some of my cocacola lol.
his responce to road traffic and to situations on the road i could not ask for a better manord horse and he used his own judgements as well if he was not sure he would walk and stop useing his own initive keeping every one safe.
i like to share with you all his development and his own acheavements.
and im so proud of him.
we set of towards a small slope about 100 yard from the entrance to the club.
we waited for oncomeing traffic in both directions to pass so we did a u turn in the road and proceeded up the slope again and trotted to the next turnaround point which we did route lerning so he knew where we was going.
so we did a u turn at this other junction and proceeded back in trot and arrived at the club entrance road were passangers disimbarked and new ones got on board.
we had a great day as i saw him geting tired we called it a day.
and not to spoil him.
i did spoil him with treats and he was loveing the attention he was geting off of people.
quincy this sums me up to you:loveshower:.
thanks quincy for makeing a day special for children and pearance alike.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*saranda*

to saranda how are you and hows your horse have you been driveing.
ill have to post some pictures soon for you of quincy in action as soon as i get them from the photographer so i can down load them.
i have been a bit buzy so ill have to play catchup here.
i for got to mention have a great day all the drivers on horse forum you and your horses ponys donkeys mules stay safe and happy driveing.
taffy clayton how are you and keep in touch.
michael tricky and quincy


----------



## Saranda

Sounds like you had a great adventure, MV, and Quincy seems fabulous! 

To answer your questions - yes, we have driven two times since my last input here. Snicks is feeling frisky as per the cooler Fall temperatures setting in, but he's still being a very good boy re.driving. I now try driving him in a separated pasture field, but it's not that great, because the ground is very uneven and my cart isn't really comfortable to drive in over it.

He is coping well with an open space, though, and last time I finally got us a header, which helped greatly. The trouble with using the field is that Snicks then sees the horses who are running around in the pastures farther away like lunatics (a hitched up horse is apparently very scary!  ) and wants to go to them. Nothing drastic, our brakes are there and are good, but he sometimes starts insisting that he WILL turn towards them, which is when I need the header to help him make the right choice. 

I would love him to be more cooperative regarding this, though, and we will practice with maintaining good contact and responsiveness to it while ground driving in these situations some more. 

Last two times we also ventured out on the road - more like a driveway, much more comfortable to drive on, met our first car, which Snicks handled beautifully, trotted some, and I made a stupid mistake upon returning to the barn - I miscalculated the turn towards the gates, let Snicks take one spare sideways step and the cart got stuck by a wheel in the fence. Totally my bad! Luckily, Snicks trusts me in such situations and just stood like a rock as I unhitched him. I got the cart free after I had tied him by the barn. 

So yeah... Not too blessed with a good place to drive in - it's either the field with the running horses nearby, either the smallish yard in front of the barn, either the road with a sharp turn at the gates. I guess the road is the best option for now, as we can go in a straight line back and forth over a smooth ground, not making too many sharp turns, as opposed to the front yard, which is basically just going in a circle. I'll just have to get a header or lead him myself through the gates for a while to avoid getting stuck again.


----------



## greentree

Blinkers may help. It is hard to drive by yourself sometimes, but you are doing great!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa

*new prodject.*

hiya im going to rideing school on thursday 1300.
so ill be rideing sidesaddle.
im perchaseing a sidesaddle for quincy its on the todo list.
greentree we have decided not to go to the airport but jump out of a transport plane with parachotes i think quincy wont mind lol we will do it all tacked up and put to so were ready to drive when we land lol.


----------



## greentree

Michael, i love sidesaddle!! Tootsie is the perfect sidesaddle horse. I tried one at a show and loved it! 

Do you have a spare jumping saddle to sell? We want to do some fall mini-trials, but I only have dressage saddles.

I think you can fit Tricky in a suitcase to come over for the National Drive in October.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*To greentree*








Hiya greentree this is some of my tack from home.
There's 7 saddles here not including the western one or the western one out on loan and I have a flat racking saddle as well that's at home.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Tack*








Here's another shot.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Tack.*



michaelvanessa said:


> View attachment 690017
> 
> Hiya greentree this is some of my tack from home.
> There's 7 saddles here not including the western one or the western one out on loan and I have a flat racking saddle as well that's at home.


Flat raceing saddle at home to with aluminium stirrop irons lol drop me a line I pm you so if I can help on getting a jumping saddle have you thought about an English general purpose saddle like my pink and black one for Quincy all my other pony saddles are GP saddles except the raceing and the westerns ok drop us a line as I pm you with my e mail address and we can see what we can do ok Michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*here is quincy at work.*

heres me and quincy at work and its his first time doing work for charaty the royal british leigon.
he was a super horse that day i cannot thank him enough as i was takeing fairs and makeing sure passangers disimbarked and enbarked.
quincy i cannot thank you enough from michael :loveshower:thank you my son.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Hiya taffy on way to base*

Hiya taffyclaytons on way to base down freeway then to trick and quince then up 2 freeways to Coventry I'm coming from Stansted airport a horse box was going in to the air port I had a thought that trick and Quincy would be on a plain bucket list I think thay are race horses.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Excited about sidesaddle lesson*

I'm excited to have this lesson so I have to take some picture for you take care ok Michael.


----------



## Saranda

Quincy is such a good looking horse!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Saranda*

Thank you for your kind comment.
He a lovely horse I have been schooling him up the track and getting our canter moor collected.
I have also been using a show can as not to use my right hand leg as that's what you have to do as both of your legs are on the left.
A girl there said she could have taken pictures but there is all ways another time.
The trainer his name is roger he has thought and still teaches round the world from newzeland to the USA Germany and even St. Peter's burg Russia.
I think in lucky I ended up were I am it's well worth the travel and the time and money I think.
I have a lesson next Thursday so I'll make sure 100% pictures taken that day.
I think Quincy is going to be an all rounder I'm so proud of him and what he is going to acheave in his working life.
Don't lol I'm the 7th guy he has taught throughout his career in side saddle teaching.
The driving section here seems to be gaining knolage on all fronts from a great group of members in a great forum.
Many thanks for reading Michael tricky and Quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bared from the feed shed.*

i told tricky he is bard from helping him self lol.
talking failed as his little ears were not listerning.
so i cought him and i thought i would zip up the door.
i was totaly wroung im tricky make way comeing through.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*a saddle for greentree to go raceing and jumping in.*

hiya greentree i have just the saddle here that you can jump and race about on.
i hope you like the saddle.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Naughty Tricky!


----------



## Saranda

Haha, Tricky might have something in common with Snicks, I sometimes call him Tricky Snicky because of his behavior - he'd definitely enter a shed and cause deliberate havoc!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*To saranda*

He got me in a lot of trouble once he escaped out of his stable he had learnt to slide bolts open and got out and helped his self to every ones feed.
And also there was horses on medication so he had that as well.
He also trashed the hay barn.
I was not feeling well and I was going to take him to the London harness horse parade in London when i receved the phone call of what had happend.
The little devle was picking up rubber feed pans and thay had nylon covers on them he would run with the feed pan put it down and use a fore foot hoof and spring the cover off and commence eating and when I was near to catching him he would pick up the feed bowl and run off.
He was such a little devle lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Sidesaddle lesson.*

I'm going to have to send individual pictures as I'm on the I pad.
So after completing the night shift I had a shower and a shave in the depot then continued to the rideing school to have my lesson I got there and had a few hours sleep.
I had my lesson and had a few problems as some cows were in the oppersit field and the horse got spooked and ran from the corner of the school and bucked. That's the first buck I have ever had in a sidesaddle lol.
The wind was blowing to and it was a bit hard to hear the trainer giving me the prelim test letters and gates so I got a little bit muddled at the end.
My canter has come on very well it's the second lesson I have had sidesaddle.
Then after the lesson the long drive home and I went to the crem to see Vanessa and left a belated card and red roses.
The got some food and feed for tricky and Quincy and rode Quincy for an hour in my frends school and also lunged tricky as well as Hayes mucked out and waters and feeds and breakfasts as well and load the muck on to the trailer.
So something else to eat and I'm back here at work.[aATTACH]694009[/ATTACH]


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Sidesaddle rideing.*

Quincy is going to be a bit of an all rounder in rideing and driving.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*sidesaddle.*

well the count down has begun for 11 am when the new saddle arrives and i hope it fits.
i have taken a few pictures off of a film before i goto bed.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Sidesaddle*

The sidesaddle fitted Quincy but the pommel was in the wrong place so my posture was not square at all although Quincy has a few problems crop high and dipped profile and a shought back.
But I'm hopeing by next year I'll have a bespoke saddle for him as she is going to bring a new tree and try it on him so a profile can be made in and hopefully a side saddle made for him.
I'm happy as my balance was out and that's the most important thing you and the horse if one is out it will cancel the other so it's a no go for a saddle that won't fit the rider this time not the horse.
So it's important information took down about Quincy and recorded by the saddle fitter to keep an eye on your horse so adjustments can be made to correct balance.
But ok he has a few problems but his my horse and I love him and stand by him.
I'll keep up with the sidesaddle lessons and add some more cash towards the new saddle.
So I'm hopeing we will be rideing sidesaddle in the middle of next year.
Any way it was a good excuse to give him a bath lol.


----------



## greentree

Bet it would fit Tootsie just fine....hahaha!

Sorry it did not work out for Quincy. We will have quite a time driving and riding sidesaddle when you get that lottery ticket!!


----------



## greentree

I had TWO lovely drives today!! I wanted to hitch the pair, but had no groom. 

Chance has been babysitting lately, and before that had the mysterious sore feet, so he has not been ridden in several MONTHS, and not driven since the Christmas parade. How's that for consistency??

Then, Mary shows up at 9:00 A.M. Very early for her, so I decided to drive Chance single, and see how he goes, then hitch as a pair when DH can groom. Mary did a few chores while I harnessed, and we hitched and headed down the road...we did 2 miles at a walk. The horse has never felt so solid. He really is honest. 

We did the "supermodel tack change", and headed out with JR. As we came up our road, the clouds were building, and we were hearing thunder, so we trotted slowly for about 1/4 mile, then turned around....pulled the trash can with the carriage out to the road, were about to go in the barn. I decided to turn around and take Mary home, as it was about to rain, and her dog had joined us. So JR got about 5 miles of driving today! It was really starting to rain when we pulled into the barn....


----------



## michaelvanessa

*sidesaddle.*

sigh yes i have got to be pacent lol.
she is going to get another tree and hopefully make one for him i think she is comeing over next month to try it after she has perchased it.
it was the leaping head lose pommel was fixed as it was a show saddle and it pushed me out of aligment so thats a no no as no balance.
he did look beautiful in my eyes with his colours quite stunning.
in terms im looking at june next year for a saddle bespoke for quincy.
and the price has gone up to by an extra £1200.
but im prepaired.
she put his breed down as a clydesdale cross about his colour. 
green tree ill have to look at your measurements again.
how wide is the wither can you send me a trace through the post.
if i have not got any thing do yo want a brand new good qualaty english saddle like quincys in black my frend matt heratage saddlery makes them for £500.
i have had no problems with them eather the black one or the pink one.
sorry about the delay on geting back to you.
heres quincy as a baby when carol first got him and little mia rideing him.
















michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree*

hiya greentree it sounds like you had a good drive out.
and i hope the weather did not come in to quickley when you returned home.
its quite possable the saddle would have fitter tootsie my problem was a fixed leaping head.
that was the faulkcrum on tis one for the point of ballance.
i think the previous owner had shoughter thin legs may be that was what did it and the position of the leaping head could not be changed.
but nevermind i put hte cash back in the bank so its there for when another one comes up.
so im going to have to acumalate a bit more to the saveings and im still going to progress with sidesaddle lessons to as well as astride to get us on the ball.
quincy is doing well and im giveing him and tricky a day off to day.
hopefully i will win the lotto and ill drop you a line when i do and ill see you with tricky and quincy that will be awesome thing to do.


----------



## greentree

I will try to get a wither tracing on a tootsie and send it, thank you. I may be able to do that saddle, as that is about $800, right? Pink would be wonderful! 

Those pictures of Quincy are adorable!

Just saw the sidesaddle pictures! You are doing so well!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*ill get in touch with matt on monday.*

ill get in touch with matt on monday and make sure that he can get the pink and ill also give you his e mail address as well.
greentree we will have to ride out to geather lol.
also we will have to agree or come to a compramise are you going to get black boots pink jodphers t shirt coat body protector and jocky silk.
or if im going to ride out with you what colour attire are you going to have with your new saddle.
ok how about thease for eather a stride or side saddle.

































or do you want to go all out in pink lol.
i cant meet you half way on this one ill get wet in the ocean lol.


----------



## greentree

I had the MOST amazing drive with the pair today!! After only 9 months off from driving, they just hitched up and walked down the road as if I had driven them every day...we did about 3 miles.

Then, this afternoon, we drove over to meet a nice woman who tracked me down....GULP...I am now a professional carriage driver. They have two nice pairs of Percherons, and 7 carriages, a few of which also go single. December is going to be a busy month for me! They do weddings, etc., downtown driving events in about 6 cities, PLUS on-farm carriage rides!


----------



## Southern Grace

Woo hoo GreenTree, welcome to the world of Commercial Carriage Drivers! Though I must throw out the warning that we, as a whole, are a cut throat group, every driver for himself. I swear we all get along and are friendly until some unsuspecting couple comes strolling down the line, then we are all doing everything we can to each get the ride for ourselves. Christmas carriage driving tends to come with a lot of inexperienced horses and questionable drivers. Nearly every commercial accident I have ever heard of was in December. Oh, and battery powered clothes are your best friend. It really is a lot of fun though. I enjoy all of the pretty wedding dresses, proposals, and happy people on carriages. Plus, I get paid to play with a horse!


----------



## clairegillies

Michaelvanessa, I am in awe of your side saddle riding, that's fabulous. it doesn't suit me as I have back and hip problems that don't suit the style.. yet for some people with hip or back problems its ideal.. well we are all as different as our horses and saddle fitting is the same.. instead of getting Abbey a new saddle I got my old one widened by the original maker.. its about 10yrs old.. The Saddle Company have done a great job and also sewn on 5 D rings to attach picnic bags to. 
loving hearing about everybodys driving, I haven't been out for ages though I have an invite from a friend to help in October with her little welsh pony. I've been out with him before and he is a really good steady pony.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to claire.*

hiya claire its great to hear from you and im glad you have got your saddle sorted out.
i have been rideing a lot more than driveing at the moment and i have a lot going on here.
i have been schooling quincy and with the side saddle lessons with roger philpot its a 214 mile round trip i have another on on the second of next month after a night shift.
and im glad your enjoying driveing with your frend to.
all the drivers here are gearing up for the nationals in the usa and i wish them all happy driveing and bring the ribbons home i wish we were there to to join you all.
i have been useing a frends school and schooling quincy he is comeing along fine its a learning curve for both of us.
a dear frend tracy is going to teach us astride at her dressage yard as i maintain her lorrys electrical side of theing and did some work on the new yard barn she is renting.
i might throw equifest in to chaos lol in one of there classes next year i think when i enter the class i will have to keep my mouth shut lol otherwise i think it would give the game away lol.
its loveley chatting to you green tree have you my address to send the saddle trace to me.
taffy clayton hows pilgrim and grey sorrel how is trixi geting on im thinking about you all and you all take care .
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## greentree

Southern Grace said:


> Woo hoo GreenTree, welcome to the world of Commercial Carriage Drivers! Though I must throw out the warning that we, as a whole, are a cut throat group, every driver for himself. I swear we all get along and are friendly until some unsuspecting couple comes strolling down the line, then we are all doing everything we can to each get the ride for ourselves. Christmas carriage driving tends to come with a lot of inexperienced horses and questionable drivers. Nearly every commercial accident I have ever heard of was in December. Oh, and battery powered clothes are your best friend. It really is a lot of fun though. I enjoy all of the pretty wedding dresses, proposals, and happy people on carriages. Plus, I get paid to play with a horse!


Hey!! It's been a while! The good news is we have NO competition! The other guy went out of business, and now this company is going to try to take up the slack. These are small towns, like Granbury....not downtown Dallas. 

Here in Kentucky, battery powered clothes are a good idea, thanks!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*taffy claytons horse makes her sandwedges.*









well taffy clayton thats one great horse you have there to choose the cheese to have in your roles or sandweges.
well done pilgrim.


----------



## Zexious

^Haha! <3


----------



## GreySorrel

Okay I am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with the first photo of the lady on the side saddle with the dark blue (?) dress and white collar and cuffs....I want that dress!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*colour.*

this colour is awesome greysorrel.









its on order lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*i want that blue dress.*



GreySorrel said:


> Okay I am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with the first photo of the lady on the side saddle with the dark blue (?) dress and white collar and cuffs....I want that dress!!


greysorrel i think you would look awesome driveing your team of girls like that in your show cart.
i think with blue your turnout would look awesome.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*sidesaddle or astride and also driveing.*









here is the beautiful young lady rideing her horse who makes beautiful costumes for eather rideing sidesaddle rideing astride or for driveing.


----------



## GreySorrel

Oh my...yes!! I have dark blue, silver, and white rosettes and mane roll too that would look amazing! If I can get Trixie through whatever it is she is going through and Smoke's hooves will grow just a bit more, we can go back to driving....thank you for those photos...they are beautiful!


----------



## Zexious

Wow, MichaelVanessa, those outfits are absolutely beautiful!! <3


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tandem driveing trick and tammy.*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driveing in tandem.*



michaelvanessa said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_Q3-11ru_E


tammy had made a recovery and was given the all clear to go back to work.
i forgot trickys driving bridle and i had to use his apollo flouresent green one and the race blinkers i broke him in with.
this is my frend chris that has passed and his health was failing.
and some one opend the school door tricky decided to go out for a drive and he got his left hind cought up with the trace.
so we did a little more and left it on a good note.


----------



## SueC

Good clip, MV - nice to see those horses on film!  They look like they're having great fun.

How do you deal with the reins when driving in tandem?

I've seen horses driven side-by-side and get what happens with the reins there, but I imagine driving them in tandem makes that more complicated?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*first time driveing tandem.*

we had some fun with thease to wounderfull ponys.
the first time we put them to geather was a compleat disaster lol we put put tammy as a leader she turned aruund looking for tricky and got all tied up lol.
luck would have it we moved yards and had an indoor school and gave it a shot there and this was the result.
thay went quite well so we decided to let them out in the woods next door as we were beside epping forest london with lots of tracks.
to ride in there you have to perchase a token for a year to ride and we went ok we will soon go in.
the reins are slightley to a four in hand so to speak with the wheelers bridle has rein terrets as rosetties on the driveing bridle and you should have a long wip but thease were fine with your voice.
even though tricky was in front tammy coud fidget and paly with the contact.
but as a whole it was great fun and a learning curve in driveing them like that.
i used to lunge them togeather on seperate lungelines tricky would shoot off first lol and get all his steam out as tammy was an old girl she would trot off quite happerley and he would simmer down and thay would work as a pair side by side.
and i would ask tricky to work on to match her pace in foot falls.
the tandem set we have used about 8 times roughley and its in storage.
its all brandnew patent leather.
i have also tryed them as a pait to a 1800s waggonett thats were chris remarks nearley knocking the bins up in the air and oi mind my car.
chris was bad then in health tricky and tammy were raceing them selfs lol what a pair of little sods and we drove them twice as a a pair.
that was the last time i did chris passed away and that brand new pair show harness is in storage to.
i realy wanted to show both of them but time has run out on all sides with the passing of chris and tammy.
it was great fun and a challange but we got there in the end.
im on my own and its impossable to replecate thease times again.
many thanks for reading.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*sidesaddle lesson.*

https://youtu.be/r1di1MnU0Ts
i hope i have done this right this is me haveing a sidesaddle lesson on graham.
hopefully quincy will be schoold as well in sidesaddle.
yes it works yippy lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driveing tricky.*

https://youtu.be/j1KFB1LysiU
heres a small video of me and tricky driveing.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy jumping and me falling off lol.*

https://youtu.be/p2oFimPfmAE
heres quincys first time in an indoor school jumping over small jumps this was a laugh for me and quincy and a taster of whats in side an indoor school for him.
im proud of him and we had a great time.
the lady talking is his previous owner carol my barn owner.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*christmass time.*

https://youtu.be/VKrC8gxZ9gI
this is christmass time i got tricky and quincy to share it so there was a problem with quincy being food orentated he set about tricky a few months before christmass.
im teaching him that there is more than quincy in existance.
while your watching please look out for the apple and tricky ducking in joy there christmass with the driveing pony tricky and driveing horse quincy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That is it!! I am coming to get Quincy and taking him home with me!


----------



## greentree

Taffy Clayton said:


> That is it!! I am coming to get Quincy and taking him home with me!


You are going to need some help...I volunteer!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy haveing his hair done before cantr for a cure.*

https://youtu.be/d4zKnrIE2gk

quincy haveing his hair done before canter for a cure with a horse hairdryer.
you may need to turn your sound down as the blower motor is noisey.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky haveing a bath with the horse shower.*

https://youtu.be/fezV2n3hjIc
heres tricky haveing a bath with the horse shower its great as garden attachments can be incorperated in the help of bathing big horses.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*repairing and retraining baggie.*

https://youtu.be/t6OwIHj-vu4
this is an awesome little guy he moved to another barn and a guy thought he knew every thing about driveing turned this pony over as he reared up in the shafts thankfully he did not hurt him self i was quite annoyed as i broke him in for roy and carol relatives of my barn owner.
what i would like to do to the guy that hurt him is unprintable.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*fun you can have with your driveing horse.*

https://youtu.be/ubf2Ze-VfTE

the fun you can share with your driveing horse.
its great that quincy enjoys him self and im proud of him so this is a learning curve in trust for both of us.
we had a great day that day and we finished a 12 mile ride.
quincy starts neighing after the jump lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*trickys shoes being forged.*

https://youtu.be/tgB3Bm3mZSE

here is mick forgeing trickys shoes mick is 80 years old in this picture so thease to guys complement each other in age.
mick has had both hips replaced and is nearing retirement.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*quincy at dinner time.*

https://youtu.be/1hi5z8ok6R8
here is quincy at dinner time going through his dinner time procedure he is a good boy sarah had to go so i had to film this my self sorry about the qualaty.
and you can see what you can acheve with titbits a good horse that listens to you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*nancys cart.*

url failed


----------



## michaelvanessa

*nancys rda cart.*

https://youtu.be/rkfrb5Dl0bs
hiya this is nancys rda cart rideing driveing for the disabled.
this cart has wheelchair clamps 1 seat can be removed and a shaparone driver acumpanys the wheelchair user.
californiadreaming i wish i was were you are you will back driveing in no time with me and this cart.


----------



## greentree

:loveshower::loveshower:I GOT TO MEET Taffy Clayton!!:loveshower:

We went up to the National Drive yesterday. Such a LOVELY day! Beautiful weather, and the GPS said there was traffic, so we drove a back road through Lawrenceburg, KY, which took us über the coolest curving bridge, and past Lane's End, Fawn's Rest, and several other drop dead gorgeous Thoroughbred farms.

Took JR in a lazy moment....easy horse was what I wanted. Got lots of compliments on my horse's manners. Several snide remarks about how long I drove him.....from people with lathered up horses after a short drive. My FIT horse had barely broken a sweat....in fact, I did not feel compelled to rinse him, but just curried the harness marks.....

We will try to go back Saturday. Have to go line dance at the Mammoth Cave Horse Camp tonight!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to greentree.*

to greentree congratulations on your horse and his impecable manors.
it goes to show that your horse is fit and in great condition.
the snide remarks let them talk as i find that quite flattering as there turnouts are not up to sctatch.
iv got this one figured out lol.:rofl::rofl::rofl:.
your planning to get quincy lol.
but:loveshower:well done to both of you i hope you took your cooler to show that off to.
and hows pilgrim did taffy have her apron with her.:cheers:to both of you meeting at the natnails.:smiley_flag:
im going to have to come and meet you both.
i must i have done ok i did mock a sidesaddle test and got graded a grade1 and possably a grade 2.
i am compleatley shocked at that i have had only four lessons.
:cheers:all round in what we have acheaved.
i hope the videos on here are working and i hope you like them.
well done to both of you.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## greentree

:cheers: that's my favorite smilie!! Congratulations on the sidesaddle!

I will post the video of us driving on the cross country course, and our cones course.....too bad. I didn't get a picture of those snooty people's horse....it's entire breeching, hangers and all, was covered in white foam. :icon_rolleyes:

Got to go find the videos for you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

It was so great meeting Greentree. We were having s great time but I lost her hat shopping. I really hope she comes back Saturday. I wanted To go driving with her and to get a photo of us together. MV. I finally finished my first apron, wow was it tough to make it reversible. Want to get s photo of us then send the apron on to you. I am hoping the next aprons will be easier to make.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Green tree come back, it was so busy here when I saw you, we hardly had a chance to say hi. Let's drive Saturday and go over to the enchanted forest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa

*encharnted forest.*

wow that sounds awesomley mithical.
in glad you had such a great time and i hope you both go driveing to geather.
mmmmmm foam on the britching ah i have the answer thay have no clippers so thay decided to give the horse a hot wet shave :rofl::rofl::rofl:.
green tree i think it would be a waste of good film.
weres your hat gone?.
taffyclayton thats fantastic i would love to see the beautiful apron you have created and well done for compleating your first one i think the more you make the quicker you will get its pratice.
:cheers:this is to celebrate your first apron.
:think:ah i have it taffy claytons driveing aprons well heres me placeing an order:smileynotebook:
and thank you both for shareing your great days out at the natinals as team pink in usa has an awesome time in driveing :smiley_flag:.
ok when are you comeing to get quincy lol his in his stable all fed and waterd.
taffy clayton and greentree have a great day and a greater one tomorrow.
michael tricky:falloff:and quincy:runninghorse2:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*show exhibits.*

to greentree that must have been one unfit horse to sweat up like that.
thay must have draged it kicking and screaming lol from the feild and dumped it in the shafts.
the problems are asatarear tieing up that can happen to an unfit horse to.
but going back to were the gossip was i would find it a form of flattery as your horse came out on top.
to there wispering and pointing it would go over my head as long as my horse and my self had a great day thats all that matters.
i thought id add the other comment as a laugh lol.
i think taffy said you lost your hat.
how fast were you going your a speed king lol.
but it sounds like you both had a great time and thank you both for your posts.
michael tricky and the horse you both want quincy.
ps no fighting over him ok half each i have a question ?.
whos going to have the money side of him middle to fore legs in feeding him.:rofl:
and whos haveing the the middle to hind end with the hard work of mucking out lol.:rofl:
i had to add that one you both take care ok and chat to you soon michael.


----------



## greentree

:idea:Hey, TC....this came to me driving home Wednesday.....this is how my brain, or lack of, works! You should bond those fabrics together with fusible web, then the thinner fabric wouldn't walk. 

MV, I did not get to actually SEE the apron, but we talked about it. We did not get a chance to discuss the Quinceyventure, but maybe Saturday we will. 

Our mutual friend runs a hat business, and was setting up her booth. I found a MOST adorable hat (wanted, not needed), but THEN I found a MOST adorable plaid raincoat(NEEDED and wanted), and could not afford both, so I was good, got the raincoat. That must have been where I lost her! I think we loaded and left before we spent any more money!! 

We got home at 10:15, and I fed my unsweatey horse.:apple:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*To greentree*

I'm laughing so much in what you have said in deciding what to buy.
When you posted I thought you had a pacer from the track and your hat blew off.
It was one of thoes moments were comedy comes to mind lol.
We'll have you got a picture of the hat and we will see if we can find one.
I'm glad your meeting up on Saturday and I hope it will be a great day out.
Don't for get to pack a picnic hamper when you go out.
I'm at the barn and going to get tricky out and have a photo shoot with them I'm hopeing Sarah will come soon so I can compleat taffy claytons gag about a ginacolagis cart so that will split some sides.
That's a great idea about the Webb for the driving aprons but you can not use it till Halloween lol.
I'm so proud of you both this side of the pond and I was hopeing greysorrel would be there to and that would make an awesome team of drivers.
Looking from this side of the pond all 3 of you are awesome with your horses.
I admire you all.
And your beautiful horses.
I must go now and congratulations to you all now it's my turn to do something this side of the pond eather ridden or driven.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*ginacolagiscart by taffyclayton*

to taffyclayton as you have said about my cart well its been 18 months now i have stoped useing it after what poped out :rofl::rofl::rofl:.
and i would like to share thease with you.
please sit down and dont split your sides with laughter.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*for thoes that jumped the gun.*








i had to rotate this one.
taffyclayton i hope you liked the pictures.
dont freat or panic its a doll lol.
well it would be a great wind up to pass a yard and get a lot of abuse about driveing with a baby and have a consealed camra.
smile your on canded camra.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*the super dandy horse vacume.*

here is a film about my superdandy horse vacume.
my horses love it but some times it gives a bolt of static electric as it energises with the horses coat.
it also acts as a good massager as well on the neck and the body.
the horses love it and it realy does a great job.https://youtu.be/pMOK2QCbN5Y


----------



## greentree

We are not making back to the drive today....DH has either a stomach virus, or food poisoning, and still not feeling well, so we shall not hit the road....


----------



## michaelvanessa

*so sorry to hear that.*

dear greentree wish dh a swift recovery for me im sad that that has happend.
but things like that do some times.
both of you and your horses have a good day and dh get well soon.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## greentree

Thank you , MV. Your well wishes worked!

We wound up having a GRAND day! DH felt better about 10 am, and we unloaded the Coyaltix carriage from the trailer. We have a park called Land Between the Lakes that is supposed to have 70 miles of carriage trails. Even JR cannot do that many miles!! I googled it...only 1 1/2 hour drive! So we loaded the marathon carriage and JR and WENT. 

Oh, it is lovely! The horse campground is HUGE. There must have been 400 rigs. It is not private, but run by the US dept of Agriculture Forest Service. They have a large, nicely graveled day parking area, with wash rack and restroom. 

So, we hitched up and found the trail. Thank goodness we had JR....we went up, up, UP a Rocky, curvy path with beautiful wooded views off each side, about 200 feet DOWN. Every so often, it would level out enough to give him a break! So we went up for about 1 3/4 miles, then down for the rest. Total trail was 3 miles.

We took the rest of the visit driving around the campground, visiting with everyone who was curious about the carriage.....there were lots of mule wagons, and a few easy entry carts in camp, but we only met mules actually driving. Nobody had ever seen a marathon carriage before. 

We finally loaded up at 6:30, spent a little time at the store looking at T-shirts, and headed home. 

Here in Kentucky, even the government workers are extremely nice. The greeters were so helpful about which trail the carriage would go on, and made sure as we left that we had a good stay and wanted to come back again.


----------



## greentree

Here is a video of JR doing a small cones course at the Kentucky Horse Park. He had never done anything like this before!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AfWMAW_D6bA


----------



## michaelvanessa

*drive in the forest and great to hear dh is well.*

hiya green tree firstley i am so happy dh got better.
it might have been a 24 hour bug he contracted and you both decided to go to the forest.
it sounds like a beautifull place in deed and the frendley people make all the difference.
especialy the forestry people who made your stay so welcome and asked for you to call again.
i think thats an awesome greeting indeed.
it sounds like you have made a lot of frends there by the people you spoke to and seeing all the turnouts there eather donkeys mules horses or ponys to.
and the trails sound awesome to i would love to drive there it sounds awesome.
i love the cone drive with you and dh and jr.
jr is a lovley horse and you have done an awesome job with him well we will do a swap lol ill have jr.
shoosh dont tell taffyclayton ill give you quincy opps i think i have let the cat out of the bag lol.
jr did great with the cones and thank you for the ride on your marathon veichele to.
my frend carol has a couple i borrowed one for tricky when we went to the beach.
i think i got a bug lol or i took dh's one i had a large pizza and had a bad gut when i reached the depot for work im ok now and a little late as its 14 30 here now so i need to get a wriggle on.
i turned tricky out yesterday he was charging about and bucking i felt the old tricky had returned.
and he came cantering back for his age he tore about a bit and then i turned quincy out.
on the way back we have little dear here called montjacks.
and as i was walking a l long there was little mutering sounds i tryed to glance in the under groth but could not see a thing so i walked on and thought it was small deer.
well i got tricky and quincy in and shut the gate,
all of a sudden there was a rustleing sound tricky and quincy blew up and made there size bigger and starting to snort i kept calm there is a small drainage ditch which runs through and thay were in there. quincy run backwards and i consold him tricky jumped on my foot.
i stayed calm then the deer run through the grass abd squeezed through the 5 bar farm gate.
then there was a hell ao a noise there was another one it decided to make a dart for the road but the bramble bushes were to thick and dence for it to get through.
thay both streached there necks out to gaze at the first one and were a bit jumpy as the second one apeared thay were on a loose rein and thay were on edge but calm as i consoled them with my voice.
and it walked calmley by us on the otherside of the gate.
well the look on there faces was funny.
my foots ok and its one of thoes things that can happen and did.
so we walked back to the barn and had a talk about it and i was dishing out pats as a reward and gave grain as a reward for what thay acheaved in not breaking away from me.


----------



## greentree

Sorry about your foot MV! Guess it was better Tricky than Quincy...

When you come to this side of the pond, we will camp at Wrangler's Camp, lol!! We can get TC to come over, and get our sites together, and have tea...THAT will probably be a FIRST at Wrangler's!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tea at wranglers cam.*

ok that sounds great ill bring a long a few boxes of pg tips tea.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Pilgrim is finally sound again, I hope he stays that way!!

Trying to revive a dead thread and get the drivers actively talking again.


----------



## greentree

Yay! Are you coming over for the carriage festival?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I hope to, it is on my schedule. 
I am leaving for Rolex tomorrow morning. Looking forward to that. First time I have been. 

I am going to national drive for sure.


----------



## Mulefeather

Have a great time at Rolex, Taffy!

I finally may have found a place to take driving lessons! It's a little bit of a drive, but that seems to be my life these days. Surprised the toll booth workers don't know me by name, although they won't get to because I broke down and bought myself an EZ-Pass finally. 

Very excited since this lady has Haflingers, minis, and Belgians that I can learn to drive- very, very excited about the Belgians, especially. And with their costs, I can take two lessons for the price of one in another area.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That sounds great Mulefeather! I am surprised, I thought PA was a driving Mecca. Unlike Missouri, the driving hole.

Photos please when you get going.


----------



## Idrivetrotters

I'm unable to do much this year as I'm relocating out of state from the driving dead zone that is Louisiana to South Florida. I'm planning on invading the KHP next year with both my OTSTB who pleasure drives and my daughter's Shetland mix mare who she can finally show in CDE-VSE classes. Our pony is adorable (just a bit biased) and has amazing gaits. Those two are fantastic together.

Glad to see the drivers coming out and being sociable.


----------



## greentree

Taffy Clayton said:


> That sounds great Mulefeather! I am surprised, I thought PA was a driving Mecca. Unlike Missouri, the driving hole.
> 
> Photos please when you get going.


And then there is central KY...

Hope to see you at the ND! Have a great time at Rolex...bring your umbrella!

I am hoping to have Adagio going well enough to pair her with Gavotte for ND, so bring your video camera, lol!

Mule feather, great news on finding driving lessons!

Idrivetrotters, good luck with the move! Let us know when you get to come up to KHP!

Anyone heard from Michael???


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Yes MV is a Facebook regular now. I hear from him all the time but haven't seen many photos of Quincy or Tricky. I will have to message him and tell him we are trying to resurrect the HF driving section. It has gotten to quiet around here 
lately.


----------



## clairegillies

i tried to ask how everybody was and it wouldn't let me post. we must have been picking up the vibe!
glad things are all ok x


----------



## semper

Taffy Clayton said:


> Yes MV is a Facebook regular now. I hear from him all the time but haven't seen many photos of Quincy or Tricky. I will have to message him and tell him we are trying to resurrect the HF driving section. It has gotten to quiet around here
> lately.


Hi, Yes, please do resurrect the driving thread.


I have just joined this forum tonight (New Zealand time) and am hoping to have somewhere I can go for some sensible help and advice on pleasure driving ins and outs.


I have ridden horses all my life in a variety of disciplines. After a gardening accident a few years ago, I have had to give up riding. About 6 years ago I broke my riding horse into chains, but did not do much with him. I now have him between the shafts of a metal racing jogger, with the plan of progressing to a two wheeled depression vehicle I am restoring....(What an undertaking....anyone done this before?) 
It has old gig shafts, seat and axle on model T ford wheels. It has been a breakers vehicle and the shafts are over ten feet from tip to swingletree so I somehow need to extend my traces and reins before he can go in it.
First I need to stitch the leather on and screw the tug stops and britching dees on the shafts in the right place, if I can find that.


I am sorry if my terminology confuses anyone. I use Australian/NZ/British terminology for things such as blinkers, swingletrees, breeching etc....


Any advice I can pick up along the way will be very helpful.


Here is a pic of Fig a few years ago. He is 14.3hh and 12 years of age
Also a pics of the (compelation) cart......I was calling it a jinker (Victorian, Australian term for a gig, but a non horsey friend has christened it a "gigalong" which seems more suitable!
PS sorry for the novel.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Welcome Semper. If I were you I would think about shortening the shafts on your gigalong, before lengthening the traces. Looks pretty easy to do. Take off length from the end under the seat and move the shafts back.


Nice looking horse.

As an avid gardener, I have to ask. What king of Gardening accident caused you to give up riding? I always assumed gardening was a pretty safe hobby.


----------



## semper

Taffy Clayton said:


> Welcome Semper. If I were you I would think about shortening the shafts on your gigalong, before lengthening the traces. Looks pretty easy to do. Take off length from the end under the seat and move the shafts back.
> 
> 
> Nice looking horse.
> 
> As an avid gardener, I have to ask. What king of Gardening accident caused you to give up riding? I always assumed gardening was a pretty safe hobby.


 

Hi Taffy (funny, that is what we historically call horses of Fig's colour in this part of the world),


It was good to hear your opinion on the shafts of my gigalong. I did wonder about shortening the shafts, but have been reluctant to do so for two reasons. I do not know if they are valid or not but here they are:
1. Longer shafted vehicles are historically more comfortable to travel in from all accounts I have heard and read.
2. Because the whole body of the vehicle is set lower to the ground due to the lower wheel height of the wheels, I figured the longer the shafts, the less acute the angle on the traces from his breastgirth. I am unable (financialy) to buy a collar or brollar for him so have to make do with the harness I have for now. I have no idea how important this is IRL but from what I read, much seems to be made of the effect of the angle of the pull on the traces in draught and driving.
I may mull over shortening them over as an option again.


I once thought gardening was a safe pastime too. All my accidents in younger days were from horses which is understandable.
I was pulling out a large (deep rooted) dock weed whilst gardening. Having dug down to expose the roots, I bent down and pulled, as I did the root snapped; I fell backwards and twisted to avoid small old metal drum that was behind me. Thinking myself lucky I did not fall on the drum and hurt myself, I proceded to dig out the rest of the root. Within minutes a headache appeared on one side of my skull.
I was eventually diagnosed with a CSF leak (spinal fluid) from a tear in my spinal cord. which creates a debilitating headache if I am upright for too long. 6 weeks in hospital and countless blood patches failed to seal the leak. In seven years it has never healed on its own as most seem to, and I seem relegated to a frustrating life of having to lie down in a horizontal position every hour or two. The longest I can stay upright is about 2-21/2 hours. 
I thought it would be nice to have Fig in harness and just drive around the back streets of the town I live in, maybe go to the supermarket, which is quite close, once he is comfortable with his lot in life. 
I used to spend hours in the saddle trekking in the mountains in spring and summer and hunting (harrier) for four months in autumn. None of that is possible now.


So, beware the humble hobby of gardening, you never know what may be around the corner!
Once again a very lengthy post, sorry.


----------



## Zexious

Semper--Your horse and gig are lovely!

As usual, I'll be creeping around the perimeter of the thread, living vicariously through others c:


----------



## jaydee

Just testing to see if this thread is now working in the new version - please ignore me!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Welcome Semper! And echoing that you have a lovely horse!! 

Most of the worst "hurts" I've had in life have not come from horses- part of the reason I'm looking into driving is because I was run over by a drunk driver when I was 12, and I've had pain issues with my knee and my hip on that side ever since. I have not ridden in years, and I also have some fear issues coupled with an anxiety disorder that makes trying to get up on anything that isn't solid as a rock a real trial. 


I'm setting up driving lessons with the farm I went to the other week! Yay! I plan to learn the basics from them, and maybe sneak in a lesson with Suzy Stafford (she won an FEI championship at Live Oak in FL recently, and I know another of her students) and some other folks when I can afford it. 

If all goes well, once my house-buying situation is settled, I'm probably going to work on finding a mule or donkey to both ride and drive - I'm trying to decide if I want to risk the headaches of dealing with the Amish, but being near Lancaster, PA, I'm near a huge resource of mules of all kinds.


----------



## Mulefeather

Cross-posted from the 30-something's thread, but I wanted to update that I'm now in my 3rd week of driving lessons and I'm loving it! 

I did my first "solo flight" last Thursday and I was super-excited and nervous. First time ever driving without an instructor in the cart with me. I did walk/trot, diagonals, and she's teaching me some basic dressage fundamentals since I'll need them later in terms of pleasure showing. 

So my next big goal after I master driving single is to drive a pair of Haflingers - then at some point, I will work up to driving the Belgian team! I am really excited about both of those prospects. And I did get some video of the lesson horse I'm driving hauling my fat butt around the outdoor arena. One more reason to lose weight I guess.

So have some pretty draft horse/pony pictures! The first is Bubba, the Haflinger, from when I was holding him before we hitched him up. The second is one of the younger Belgians that they have in training for their new draft team, since the first pair are in their late teens and will be retiring from the carriage business they have before too much longer.


----------



## Southern Grace

Ooh, that's a pretty Belgian. One day I would so love to own a pair. I've driven teams before, just not owned. But I think my dork-tastic Arabian would see his buddy startle and they'd decide they should both bolt (over a buttercup across the road!) instead of the typical draft team response of, "ooh, it was scary, good thing I've got my buddy here to keep me safe!"


----------



## greentree

Awesome, Mulefeather! Good work. Maybe we will meet at a driving show....or the National Drive....I could loan you a horse and carriage to drive there!

Southern grace, I have a grey mare for your pair! 

I have not driven in a while. I nearly hooked up Chance yesterday, but had to run an errand, and ran out of time. If it quits trying to rain, I will today.


----------



## Mulefeather

Greentree, that would be awesome. I really want to go to the National Drive at some point. I may pick your brain about pleasure showing attire/turnouts at some point, too 

Who knows, by the time that rolls around I may have my own turnout and rig to bring along.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My Map my tracks app on my phone told me today that I have driven Pilgrim 50 miles so far this month. 

I lost two lock nuts off two of the four bolts under the seat of my Frey cart and the seat started sliding all over the place, that was really weird.I couldn't figure out what the problem was, but I wasn't going to stop. He He, probably not a great decision.


Congrats, Mule feather!! Whoo Hooo!

Pilgrim is looking like a lean, mean fighting machine!:runninghorse2:


----------



## Zexious

^What a handsome fellow! <3


----------



## Mulefeather

Very cute horse Taffy! I love his color 

Driving lesson last night went a little haphazardly, I was working on bending and working a serpentine of cones. At the walk I was great, but at the trot it starts to fall apart on me. So I guess that's one thing I really need to work on, along with gait transitions. I'm getting more familiar with the different speeds, but I will also need to work on smoothness of transition.

My trainer asked if I would like to go observe a show in July, and I said yes- if I'm feeling comfortable enough by the end of August, it sounds like I may be entering my very first horse show - I'm SUPER excited. It will be no Devon horse show, it's run by the local therapeutic riding center, but for someone who has never shown at all, it's still thrilling.


----------



## greentree

Just got back in from driving my Chance-buddy! I don't remember the last time I drove him! He is the most honest horse. Just stood while I hitched him, walked out of the barn, and down the road. Walked most of the two miles up the road, with a smidge of trot, then turned around, and drove home in the rain! 

The horse is well padded, but muscular from the summer pasture. He got a little foamy between his hind legs, but otherwise did not sweat.....


----------



## Change

Thought I'd share a picture of my sister driving her team:


----------



## Zexious

^Very cool! :O


----------



## QtrBel

Semper can I ask how long the shafts and how tall your horse?


----------



## Mulefeather

Driving lesson again tomorrow, I'm getting excited about it! Hopefully I can trot those @#$%ing cones this time. 

I feel bad, my trainer has invited me to observe two shows and unfortunately they're both on weekends when I'm traveling. I really do want to try to get to do a show before the end of the season, but I'm thinking this summer in particular might prove to just be too crazy :-(. 

June is going to be a crazy month for me since I'm still working on buying a house, traveling to NY, and traveling to MD for Father's Day.


----------



## greentree

Have a great lesson!! 

Remember to look where you are going, through the middle of the cones. Horses go where YOU are looking, most of the time. As soon as you are going straight through one set, find the next set and your arc between them, then follow that line with your eyes and body. As soon as you are straight, send the horse forward, looking past the cones again! 

The better you know where you are going, and the more you LOOK there and use less rein, the better your cones course will be!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Pilgrim and I are trying something different this weekend, we are competing in a distance drive. We are trying a 12.5 mile endurance drive in Illinois.


I am also going to check out the facilities at the Park where the competition is being held. I think it would be great fun to have a camping trip, pleasure drive for our carriage club there next year. 



It will also be good practice for the CDE at the end of the month.


Map my tracks --75 miles for the month of May.


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks Greentree! I will definitely try that. I guess I should explain that where I seem to have the most trouble is the serpentine cones. At a walk I am OK, but anything faster and I fall apart - my trainer explained it that I am making a series of half-circles (or half-ovals, really) where I am asking the horse to turn again as soon as the cart is in the center of the current pair of cones. 

I seem to either squinch it too tight at the wrong time and hit the cone, or go too wide and wind up having to really turn my poor lesson horse hard to the direction I want to go. I had more success using the half-circle visualization, I guess for me it's just developing the spatial awareness. If you know of any good exercises that would help on that score, I'd be game to try them!

Taffy - Distance driving looks like so much fun!! Definitely let us know how it goes, I would love to check that out. The closest place I know that does anything like that is New Jersey. What sort of vehicle are you taking?


----------



## greentree

Where are you doing the drive, TC? I put on an endurance drive back in Texas.....we had to use roads because driving trails were impossible to find!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

_Green tree it is at 
_Jim Edgar Panther Creek Park, Chandlerville, Illinois.

It is put on by the Arabian Horse Distance Riding Association.
They have several endurance/ distance rides and then a 6, 12.5 and 25 mile drives.

It is only 3 hours from me so I thought I would give it a try. I am looking forward most to checking out the trails. My "mentor" said it was mostly flat with two medium hills.

Mulefeather I am bringing my Sprint cart for the distance drive. You don't need to take a passenger but I thought it would be more fun and Pilgrim can certainly handle it.


----------



## greentree

I googled it and it is almost a 7 hour drive for me. I would be there if it were 3 hours....


----------



## Mulefeather

Finally got back into the cart after missing a week due to the weather not cooperating! It was very windy out and Bubba was acting a smidge nervous with the wind, so we took it easy. Lots of working on speed transitions, smoothness of the transition, and getting a feel for said transitions, as well as just generally keeping him going at the pace I set. He is definitely feeling out his limits with me still, so I am having to be on top of my corrections. Nothing mean, just "OK, what will she let me do?" 

I learned how to do a 360-degree, I guess you would call it a pivot on one wheel (I have honestly been looking for the official term and I can't find it!) and I did pretty well for it being my first time. 

It was also the first time I've driven with gloves, and I feel like it helped my rein handling a lot - the biothane reins tend to get my hands sweaty. My dad gave me a package of kid-skin gloves for Christmas and this is the first time I've gotten to use them. 

Oh, and I had my first passenger- my instructor's 8 year old granddaughter asked to ride in the cart with me. She was a trip and kept telling me knock-knock jokes. :lol:.

I think I may be shopping for a "daily driver" of my own once this business with my house purchase is done. My instructor is VERY fond of Haflingers, but so far I have yet to meet one whose personality I really click with. I'm still thinking of trying to find a draft mule and putting it to something suitable for trail drives


----------



## greentree

Ugghh....could you all please pray for my friend? She is in the hospital with serious broken pieces. Yes, it was. I can't even type it.

I have driven Chance a couple of times, but the ground remains SO wet that I must drive on the road. My lovely grey mare has turned into quite the steady trail horse, and I am thinking about furthering her driving training. This is contingent on getting my covered arena leveled....it is about 70% there....the last 5 or 6 loads on base have to be delivered, then pack, then I have to decide what surface I want on top!


----------



## greentree

TC, we never heard how the distance drive went!! 

DH and I headed for Lexington to see our friend, and take in the CAA Carriage Festival. She has been transferred to rehab, and is doing pretty well. I imagine she will be home this week. 

The Carrige Festival was amazing! Here is a picture of Misdee Wrigley Miller's beautiful coach...


----------



## Mulefeather

Looks like a lot of fun, Greentree! And yes, Taffy, we need a report on the distance drive!

I “graduated” from the Old Putt-Putt Haflinger and to the “Ferrari horse” in my lessons. All I can say is HOLY POOP. I knew the next horse was forward but I had no idea HOW forward. Good thing I have my gloves, or my hands would be hamburger from just having to be on top of the rein cues every single second. The first 15-20 minutes is just working to wear the edge off his energy. He even got away from me a bit and cantered for a few strides before I brought him back down at the last lesson, but other than that we had a lot of fun. Once he gets collected and into “work” mode, he’s fantastic. I could really see him going far in the show ring with a bit more polishing. He already looks like a fairy-tale princess horse. I need to get some pictures tomorrow when I go back out! 

It doesn't seem likely that I'll be able to show this year, there's just too much change going on with moving and finances with the house purchase. I'd like to do some fun shows next year, though. I do want to help the barn folks out at Keystone International Livestock Exposition though. That's in October and they have a major East Coast Haflinger show, along with all the lovely hitch horses.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I CROSSED OFF SOMETHING ON MY BUCKET LIST!!!!
I joined the MDDA email list several years ago, always looking and wishing I would participate in one of your distance drives. 
Well I finally bit the bullet and did it! 
Your Endure Drive was only a 3 hour trailer drive for me. I went to your website and was thrilled to find a mentor list. I called Ruth, and she was unbelievably gracious answering my, I am sure, ridiculous questions. I originally wanted to crew for someone, but I wasn't needed in that capacity, so I jumped into the ring myself. 
When I arrived and unloaded my cart, I immediately got a welcome from Hugh and his wonder dog. Mercury . Along with some scuttle-butt of what is going on, he gave me a who's who of the participants. 
I easily found Ruth and husband Joe, by the wagon in their campsite. along with the other drivers with their carts by the trailers. 
How wonderful it was when I arrived for the Riders/Drivers meeting and Joe stood up waving hi, pointing to a couple seats at his table for my navigator and myself. After the meeting, which was mostly geared to riders, all the drivers gave me the run down on "our" rules. Making sure I knew the safety rules and anything that could get me the big dreaded "E" . __

Also everyone made sure my time cards were filled out properly and I knew the out and in times as well as the time windows. They helped me with info on where and when someone would be available to sign off on my safety check in the morning. What a relief! This made it so much easier.
So the day of the drive was beautiful. Joe brought my water to the half way point, thank goodness.

In the morning before our drive, the drivers had sort of a "parade" around the campground, warming up before our start time, while also trying to avoid the riders coming in for their P & R. 
I was competing in the 12.5 mile drive, all others were doing the 25 mile one. So I was basically a shoo-in for the blue ribbon. But I wanted to do my best. The trails were delightful and my boy, "Pilgrim" went over the super scary bridge with out issue. I believe I was more concerned about the bridge than he was.
Our optimum time was 2:15, we proudly came in at 2:15:01. Thanks to my CDE marathon training.
P & R was great at 9/5, optimum was 9/3, with a nick on his fetlock, and a couple other minor issues, a total of 21 points was deducted at the vet check. This being my first distance drive, I didn't know if this was a good score or not, Ruth and Joe said for a newbie it was a great score. Whoo Hooo!
I had an awesome time at my first distance drive!
A HUGE thanks to Ruth and Joe, Hugh and Mercury, and Brian and his wife Betsy, Albert, and my navigator Terri, you all made it a delightful experience! I will be back!
I am recommending that any fellow drivers who want to have a great drive with an amazing bunch of drivers, you need to check this out.!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

What a stinking nightmare getting back in this forum I couldn't do it. It took hours I finally gave up!


----------



## greentree

Thanks for the update! I had to create a new account, too, then was able to get in the old one!

Are you coming up for the ND this year? We should plan a distance drive there!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I just copied the letter I wrote to the distance driving group, that is why it sounded so peculiar. 

Yes I am going to the ND. I have my camping spot and am ready!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

And I'm bringing this thread back from the dead!

(hey look, I made a little rhyme) :lol:

There's a chance I'm going to get to drive again!! 

A friend of mine moved to another barn where the barn owner wants to take up driving, so she called me to see if I can give any pointers. I'm going to go over there next week to check things out. There's a possibility for a small ring fee, I'll be able to store my cart there since I no longer have a place to drive at my barn, and go over there when I want to hook Mitch up. And since I recently got a horse trailer, it's easy to haul over with my driving pony. 

I'll know more details next week. :grin:


----------



## clairegillies

solstice greetings!!
nice to see this thread pop up in my inbox today. 
weather is awful and forecast worse fot the next few days... hunker down!!
horses not bothered with it at all.. hardy creatures. I might bring Abbey in for a few days to make myself feel better about it... lol


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I got a new Driving Horse, Whoo Hooo! 
Half Dutch Harness Horse, half Standardbread,. 4 years old in June, 16 hands, hoping for at least another inch. Gelding
SOOOO handsome!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Here is my new boy, Sven.


----------



## greentree

Very pretty!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## clairegillies

oh wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Zexious

Sven is stunning!
Congratulations!


----------



## michaelvanessa

seven looks awesome taffyclayton


----------



## michaelvanessa

*driving*









heres quincy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tricky*

























tricky is now retired and is 33 years old.


----------



## clairegillies

Quincy and Tricky are looking fabulous. thats an amazing age , you must be looking after them very well!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

hiya claire big hugs to you and how are you i hope your well and firstley thank you yes tricky is doing well a bit arthritic but ok and on bute and doing well quincy i broke him in a a1 driveing horse his such fun to drive and so good hows your horse.


----------



## clairegillies

wee Abbey has retired... at a young 17, but she is too spooky and I dont want to be falling off anymore... she is now living with her previous owners who have their own farm so its no problem for them to have her. 
I now have 12yr old Quince, she is a Welsh D ,,, again.. lol... she is also a ride only horse but sensible enough to drive her if I could. Quince looks a lot bigger but is only 2 inches bigger at the wither than Abbey. 
I am helping this Sunday at an entry level driving competition... aimed at new drivers or young horses, though open to anybody who wants to come . its indoors, a nice big school for the carriages... they do dressage first, then an obstacle course.. they can go round the obstacle course twice if they like to. 
I will be helping put obstacles up and take them down, and sometimes do timing or watch an obstacle for mistakes they may make. my friends who run it still have their Welsh Sec A driving though he wasnt' well at all last year.


----------



## michaelvanessa

clairegillies said:


> wee Abbey has retired... at a young 17, but she is too spooky and I dont want to be falling off anymore... she is now living with her previous owners who have their own farm so its no problem for them to have her.
> I now have 12yr old Quince, she is a Welsh D ,,, again.. lol... she is also a ride only horse but sensible enough to drive her if I could. Quince looks a lot bigger but is only 2 inches bigger at the wither than Abbey.
> I am helping this Sunday at an entry level driving competition... aimed at new drivers or young horses, though open to anybody who wants to come . its indoors, a nice big school for the carriages... they do dressage first, then an obstacle course.. they can go round the obstacle course twice if they like to.
> I will be helping put obstacles up and take them down, and sometimes do timing or watch an obstacle for mistakes they may make. my friends who run it still have their Welsh Sec A driving though he wasnt' well at all last year.


dear Claire you have 2 beautifull horses thank you for shareing your pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa

its sad news that I lost quincy last week dew to laminitus we fought hard he was in pain and on pain meds to help him the vets worked on him and I did and thay did all thay could do so with a heavy hart I had him put to sleep that day my world ended and I lost a great friend son I love you so so much quincy.


----------



## clairegillies

oh so sad. its very hard to loose horses to this horrible disease. and I know you will have done all you could . 
many blessings xx


----------



## michaelvanessa

clairegillies said:


> oh so sad. its very hard to loose horses to this horrible disease. and I know you will have done all you could .
> many blessings xx


Here’s a few pictures of Quincy.


----------

